# Why not post a picture of your Fixed/Singlespeed bike



## Sore Thumb (8 Jul 2007)

This is my Specialized Langster.

Geared with 3/32 - 48t front and 16t rear
GoldtecHubs on Mavic Open pro rims
Bontrager carbon fork and track crank.
Specialized pave carbon post
Selle italia slr xp saddle
Planet x bull horn bars


----------



## christian dieu (8 Jul 2007)

Here's mine. Sorry it is firmly in the MTB mould!


----------



## rustychisel (9 Jul 2007)

here's a work in progress...


----------



## Trembler49 (9 Jul 2007)

christian dieu]Here said:


> mine[/url']. Sorry it is firmly in the MTB mould!



That's very nice.

Mine is a bit more retro:-

http://www.flickr.com/photos/16286128@N00/27733916/[/url]


----------



## Mr Phoebus (9 Jul 2007)

Viking 1





Viking 2

Old faithful. 

Links repaired after Admin left them broken.


----------



## gbb (9 Jul 2007)

Sorry to jump in guys... Mr Phoebus...those bars, cut off drops i assume.

I just got a old Raleigh as a rebuild project, not fixed, but the guy had the same style bars with STIs mounted.
I think it looks kinda cool, but different. Never saw that done before...then lo and behold...i saw a guy in London on Saturday, same style bars on a fixed.

Is it common ?....have i lived a sheltered life ?  

An observation...how in the world do people ride in London, on a fixed, with all the traffic ? Respect due.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (10 Jul 2007)

gbb said:


> Sorry to jump in guys... Mr Phoebus...those bars, cut off drops i assume.



That's right, cheap 'n' cheerful.


----------



## Si (11 Jul 2007)

Here's mine:






afraid it's of the MTB variety too, although a little different to most.

Not putting a pic up of the road SS (a Jacques Anquetil 'Maillot Jaune') until I get it painted.


----------



## Pingu (11 Jul 2007)

Pompino singlespeed

Built from mainly sale, gift & old stock :?:


----------



## romans (16 Jul 2007)

gbb said:


> Sorry to jump in guys... Mr Phoebus...those bars, cut off drops i assume.
> 
> I just got a old Raleigh as a rebuild project, not fixed, but the guy had the same style bars with STIs mounted.
> I think it looks kinda cool, but different. Never saw that done before...then lo and behold...i saw a guy in London on Saturday, same style bars on a fixed.
> ...



Yer! Loads like that especially in The Smoke. The couriers there are ace riders on fixed. Mind you, they do congregate in a bar and ....


----------



## barq (19 Jul 2007)

Si said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> LINK
> 
> afraid it's of the MTB variety too, although a little different to most.



Your conversion I assume? I did something similar with my Trek (I'll post a picture later in the day). I'm trying to identify the forks - what are they?


----------



## zimzum42 (19 Jul 2007)

there's a link in my sig......


----------



## barq (19 Jul 2007)

Ok here is mine:






It is a Trek 4500 MTB from a few years back. I replaced the suspension forks with some rigid Kona Project 2 forks. I've stealthed also the Easton bling because I also commute on this bike. I used a DMR kit (click - yes I know it needs a clean!) kit to convert the bike to singlespeed. The cranks are just regular Deore cranks with the granny and big rings removed and an FSA bashguard added (click). The tyres are Vredestein Perfect Moires which although not fast are nice and grippy in the wet and large enough for me to be happy on the occasional off-road diversion on my commute home. Occasionally I go XC single-speeding on this bike. It's quite exciting, not least because when I leave the lock at home it pretty much halves the weight of the bike.


----------



## yello (19 Jul 2007)

I've got a pompino. You know what they look like. I've added some black SKS mudguards, changed the front brakes to tektros and added a bottle cage. Other than that, standard. Boring huh?


----------



## peejay78 (20 Jul 2007)

mine's here:


----------



## Kris (20 Jul 2007)

Here's my Dad's old Townsend 'Triathlon'; rescued from the shed to transport me wherever I may need to go in hassle and worry-free simplicity.

Nitto Bullhorns & Stem,
Stronglight Cranks,
TA Ring & EAI Cog =ing 72"


----------



## Si (21 Jul 2007)

barq said:


> Your conversion I assume? I did something similar with my Trek (I'll post a picture later in the day). I'm trying to identify the forks - what are they?



The forks are Girvan (who later became ProFlex) Cross Links. They stopped making them ages ago, alas, as they were very good for their day: light, great tracking and a tunable travel path so that they didn't activate when honking out the saddle up a hill.


----------



## barq (23 Jul 2007)

Si said:


> The forks are Girvan (who later became ProFlex) Cross Links. They stopped making them ages ago, alas, as they were very good for their day: light, great tracking and a tunable travel path so that they didn't activate when honking out the saddle up a hill.



Ah interesting - you learning something new everyday around here.


----------



## User169 (26 Jul 2007)

Here's my fixed. Bought from someone on C+ (back in the days when it had classifieds), although I had new wheels built up by Condor - Open Pros on Goldtech hubs.

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=907100141&size=l


----------



## Pottsy (26 Jul 2007)

Here's mine, another Pomp.


----------



## Amanda P (10 Aug 2007)

Why not indeed?

Here's mine, finished last night, ridden 5 miles around the block this lunchtime.
















Kinda yellow, isn't it?


----------



## Christopher (10 Aug 2007)

My eyes! Lovely bike but a bit too yellow for me. Is that banana sticker under a plastic protective layer?


----------



## Amanda P (10 Aug 2007)

Yup. It's under the lacquer layer which covers the whole frame. (As far as I can tell).

I bought those yellow wheels and then decided the frame had to be yellow too. And then it all got horribly out of control when I found that SJS were selling yellow tyres at a discount...

After that, the head badge just seemed inevitable.

After I grafted on the new trackends (it had dropouts), I realised that trackends set the rear wheel a bit higher than the dropouts had, so that the rear wheel fouled the brake bridge. (With me so far?...) So I had to hack out the rear brake bridge, patch over the holes and braze in a new brake bridge. You can make out the patches in the middle pic if you look carefully.

That's when I found out how hard it is to drill a small hole in the back side of the brake bridge, and a larger one in from the _front_ side (to take the recessed brake bolt). There's not much room for a drill between the seat stays and seat tube...


----------



## gkerr4 (10 Aug 2007)

Here's mine - Peejay loves these!

Just got it yesterday (thursday) - had a ride on it in singlespeed mode, then changed it to fixed. did about 18miles on it today to see what it was like - kinda cool - I like it, although decending at speed is a bit of a strange feeling!


----------



## Number14 (13 Aug 2007)

Gkerr4,

It looks like the garage frame could do with a lick of paint.

Nice bike though I prefer yellow.


----------



## gkerr4 (13 Aug 2007)

how did you notice that?

your right, of course - it does...


----------



## Mr Phoebus (13 Aug 2007)

Uncle Phil said:


> Why not indeed?
> 
> Here's mine, finished last night, ridden *5 miles* around the block this lunchtime.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't that be Fyffe miles.


----------



## firestarter (16 Aug 2007)

my lovely fixed





more here

http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2007/july/2/MichaelOconnell.htm


----------



## Mr Phoebus (16 Aug 2007)

Nice frame, Firestarter. Did you do the room out to match it? 

Is that a toy snake above the tools on the seagrass chest?


----------



## firestarter (16 Aug 2007)

cheers mate room is for my little lady lol and yes its a toy snake :-)


----------



## bagpuss (18 Aug 2007)

Couple of pictures of my classic fixed .
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=469834661&context=set-72157594456874687&size=l
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=469834653&context=set-72157594456874687&size=l


----------



## Mr Phoebus (20 Aug 2007)

bagpuss said:


> Couple of pictures of my classic fixed .
> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=469834661&context=set-72157594456874687&size=l


 What a frame! I'm dead jealous.


----------



## Hover Fly (20 Aug 2007)

Mine:-
http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2004/d/robson.htm


----------



## bagpuss (21 Aug 2007)

Another of my fixed wheel machines . I found this one advertised for sale in a local shop window .http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/1095110140/


----------



## gkerr4 (21 Aug 2007)

Another of mine on a bit of a bleak afternoon on the prom....


----------



## Mr Phoebus (22 Aug 2007)

*Proverb*: You can lead a bike to Tea, but you can't make him drink it.


----------



## xroads (24 Aug 2007)

Here's my Fixup Hackster


----------



## Fixedwheelnut (8 Sep 2007)

Here are mine, a Custom Ron Cooper Audax bike, usually on 68" gear





My Dads old 1969 Lambert Proffessional, used for TT's and occaisionally stripped for the track. on 72" gear at present.





1960 Holdsworth Monsoon, salvaged from a skip and renovated





70's Falcon, my first fixed bike 





A Raleigh hack bike, in bits again at the moment.


----------



## papercorn2000 (17 Sep 2007)

http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2007/sept/2/GutoWilliams_2.htm

Here's mine...


----------



## RPM (21 Sep 2007)

although now it does have a carbonish seat post,


----------



## peejay78 (22 Sep 2007)

i love your bike.

what did you do with the shiny alloy seatpost?


----------



## RPM (23 Sep 2007)

it's in the parts bin.

waiting to see if it will fit another frame that's on it's way...

not really shiny either, it's a cheap Richey one with a mottled finish, and a tendency to let the seat ride nose up despite tightening the crap out of it


----------



## Fixedwheelnut (6 Dec 2009)

I retrieved the bike this morning [well had it brought back for me ]

Poor Ronnie is in a bad way  :'( :'( this was my LEL bike in 2005 :'( :'(





So far I can see the bent down and top tubes, the forks are twisted as well as bent back, the front wheel is buckled, the handlebars are bent and the mudguards are twisted.


----------



## bonk man (6 Dec 2009)

[/IMG]

probably posted elsewhere on the forum but you did ask to see it so here it is 

Mike Morris lo pro .. it is going down the velodrome tomorrow so has drops on it and a quill extension as it is too low


----------



## Baggy (6 Dec 2009)

Fixedwheelnut said:


> I retrieved the bike this morning [well had it brought back for me ]
> 
> Poor Ronnie is in a bad way  :'( :'( this was my LEL bike in 2005 :'( :'(
> 
> ...


Chain looks a bit slack. 
Poor Ronnie. The seat tube looks a bit bent as well...glad to hear at least you're not too badly damaged (apart from your fingers).


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2009)

Heres mine
http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=K2wDoLHl8xw8WQ8BAvbzxg==
Pearson Touche that's just over two years old, running a 44x17 on 700cx28 to give me a gear about 70 inches. Used all year round as a commuter and general run about and in the winter it does club runs as well. At the moment I have the front wheel of my Dawes on it, I have one front wheel between two bikes at the moment. I had problems with the Pearson with the front brake juddering, traced the problem to the front wheel and had the bearings changed, this proved a temporary solution and the judder came back so I am going to replace the wheel. Apart from that its been very good, my favourite bike.


----------



## D4VOW (13 Dec 2009)

Click on my sig to see mine


----------



## palinurus (13 Dec 2009)

Current commuter- Singlecross, 70" fixed (but it was singlespeed when the picture was taken)


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2009)

The 39/15 single-speed bike which I keep in the midlands to ride there on my frequent trips back to visit my family.






I borrowed the steel Basso frame/forks and wheels from a mate who has emigrated. (He didn't want to sell them and was storing them in my cellar.) Most of the other bits came from my junk box. All I had to buy were the cables and a seat post. Total cost was only £25!


----------



## yashicamat (13 Dec 2009)

My SS I built up around a donated Rixon frame - this bike is fabulous to ride:


----------



## rustychisel (14 Dec 2009)

3 dirty little numbers...

the Giant for commuting

The Super Elliott (1964 531c with Nervex Pro) now undergoing total resto

the Bianchi just because


----------



## giantscr2.0 (26 Dec 2009)

Dont know how to post a link.... Fixed link on my signature


----------



## Fixedwheelnut (27 Dec 2009)

giantscr2.0 said:


> Dont know how to post a link.... Fixed link on my signature




Post inside [img ] [ / img] tags without the spaces






Nice clean build by the way


----------



## giantscr2.0 (27 Dec 2009)

Thanks for doing that fixedwheelnut and thanks for your comment


----------



## BigSteev (29 Dec 2009)

The Plug is currently undergoing a bit of refurbishment and hopefully should be ready about mid-February but in the meantime this has arrived.




Still need to play with the set up a bit, but it's a bit awkward finding somewhere safe to ride brakeless in order to do so. Hopefully it'll be dry over New Year and I can have a play.


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2010)

1977 Carlton SS






46t unidentified cottered crankset, 18t SA freewheel, Weinmann centre pull brakes, Raleigh north road bars, 27 x 1 1/4" wheels, Wrights leather saddle. Mudguards and toeclips weren't installed when I took that pic. My favourite bike, I covered almost 2000 miles on it last year.


----------



## yashicamat (6 Jan 2010)

Very elegant bike there tyred! Slightly painful looking saddle angle though!


----------



## tyred (7 Jan 2010)

yashicamat said:


> Very elegant bike there tyred! Slightly painful looking saddle angle though!



I had problems with the saddle angle to begin with. I kept slipping off it if I put it where I thought it should be but it's okay now that the old leather has softened up again.


----------



## armand71 (11 Jan 2010)

*my version of a single speed*

Hi, I'm new here and Canadian.... sorry. I thought I would post a picture of one of the many single speeds I have built up. It is a 1950's Columbia cruiser with 27" wheels, the rear has a coaster brake. The head tube was stretched considerably, so with a little machining the 1 1/8" Kona P2 forks and threadless headset fit perfectly. The cranks are Rino with a sealed bottom bracket, and a host of other new parts.


----------



## Wocce Racer (12 Jan 2010)

My 1991 Red Emperor Sport. I do believe it is the last frame built by Mick Coward for anyone other than himself.

It is Reynolds 531C tubing, Campag Piste hubs, single Campagnolo road chainset with 177mm cranks (they did everything in those days), Hope titanium bottom bracket which is still running smoothly, Campagnolo Record brake, Cinelli bars and stem, Campagnolo Super Record seat pin (now replaced). It weighs 18lbs. A lovely bike that handles beautifully.


----------



## MikeS (13 Jan 2010)

Here's the single speedI built for my son. It's a very lightweight 90's Ribble frameset with Miche Flip Flop hubs, Mavic Open Sport rims, Truativ Isoflow chainset and Sora brakes. The bars are Pashley North Road bends. He didn't get on with the flat pedals and has since fitted SPDs
My current project is to build a low-budget one for myself based on an old Raleigh frame,


----------



## Matty (17 Jan 2010)

Here is the new Roadrat. This was the 'fresh from bike shop and in lounge picture'. I've since started to spoil its looks with mudguards, lights etc......

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt_lisa_fuller/4281048261/in/set-72157622040464798/


----------



## Matty (17 Jan 2010)

Here is the new Roadrat. This was the 'fresh from bike shop and in lounge picture'. I've since started to spoil its looks with mudguards, lights etc......

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt_lisa_fuller/4281048261/in/set-72157622040464798/


----------



## colinr (18 Jan 2010)

> Here is the new Roadrat.



That, I like. Seat is pretty high!


----------



## colinr (18 Jan 2010)

> Here is the new Roadrat.



That, I like. Seat is pretty high!


----------



## colinr (18 Jan 2010)

> Here is the new Roadrat.



That, I like. Seat is pretty high!


----------



## Matty (18 Jan 2010)

colinr said:


> That, I like. Seat is pretty high!



I must have long legs!!!


----------



## Matty (18 Jan 2010)

colinr said:


> That, I like. Seat is pretty high!



I must have long legs!!!


----------



## Amanda P (21 Jan 2010)

Since it's changed a bit, here's another picture of my Yellow Bike. 

It's now got a dynamo hub in a yellow rim built by me, and a matching yellow Fisha light. And a Brooks saddle that came with another second-hand bike. And a better rack.


----------



## PpPete (24 Jan 2010)

Here's mine...






Some time ago, I enquired elsewhere in Cyclechat about Dawes Renown - nobody had much input so I bought one on Ebay - almost out of curiousity.

Anyway 531 F&F, bit tighter geometry than my Galaxy of similar size, but still with mudguard eyelets & clearance on 700x23.

Not much money, but not in very good shape either, apart from anything else the rear gear hanger thread was stripped. I was planning to get it fixed at Argos, but not really worth it as one of seat stays slightly buckled.

Horizontal drop-outs, so it became the basis of a low-cost fixed. Everything on it was to be either original, from my "box of bits" or a cast-off from one of my other restorations. Nearly succeeded. Had to buy another second-hand Bottom bracket on e-bay to sort the chainline, and new chain, fixed sprocket & brake cables.

I've kept it "cosmetically challenged" so I don't have to clutter up the clean lines with a heavy lock. - and left back brake on in case I ever put a flip-flop hub on one day.

As it is - exactly 10 kgs.

Don't tell me the chain's slack, I just spotted that after taking pic


----------



## amrushton (24 Jan 2010)

Np pic but I spoke to a rider in Bolton yesterday who was astride a restored powder blue 'Jack Taylor' frame with Lyotard pedals,Binda toeclips and Mafac brakes. He had wooden rims shod with Vittoria tubs.It looked superb and I was quite envious. Worth looking out for if you are in the Bolton area


----------



## Jones (26 Jan 2010)

My first post on here so it has to be a pic of my Guyzer single speed  its had a few owners and been sold on various forums so a few of you may recognise it


----------



## alecstilleyedye (27 Jan 2010)

my vintage claud butler. 531 single gauge frame with exquisite lugs. the wheels are sprint rims built by the legendary reg harris' mechanic. a bit of digging about has confirmed that it is probably from 1949-1957, although the frame was re-enammelled in the early '60s and has a holdsworth (who bought the brand in 1959) claud butler seat tube sticker when the stem and quick-change stronglight chainset were probably added. the brakes are a bit newer, from the early '70s, from a club-mates bit-box.

the green brooks' bar tape and saddle (although the bike would have originally been supplied with one) are completely modern but add sartorial elegance…


----------



## PpPete (27 Jan 2010)

alecstilleyedye said:


> my vintage claud butler. 531 single gauge frame with exquisite lugs. the wheels are sprint rims built by the legendary reg harris' mechanic.
> 
> the green brooks' bar tape and saddle are completely modern but add sartorial elegance…



Couldn't you find any green tyres then?




Only kidding, that's lovely....


----------



## Amanda P (28 Jan 2010)

They don't build many like that any more. Those lugs truly are exquisite.


----------



## Farky (1 Feb 2010)

Hi,

Here's my langster which I use daily to and from work. Since using a fixed, I don't think I would commute on anything else!












Viner as well


----------



## Enso108 (1 Feb 2010)

Here's mine. Got rid of the dropped bars as I found I was hardly ever using them.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Feb 2010)

porkypete said:


> Couldn't you find any green tyres then?



just seen these… not sure the green's the right shade mind…


----------



## hulver (10 Feb 2010)

Farky said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's my langster which I use daily to and from work. Since using a fixed, I don't think I would commute on anything else!



Chain Tyre's a bit slack!


----------



## Happiness Stan (10 Feb 2010)

can we make the pictures a bit bigger so people on the surface of the moon can see them?


----------



## Happiness Stan (10 Feb 2010)

No idea who made it. A chimp probably


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Feb 2010)

is that an innovative use for an old pair of forks?


----------



## RedBike (11 Feb 2010)

Here we go..
Road bike. Rideback Solo World. 




and MTB. Kona 2-9. 

I'm not sure but I think they're both fixed wheel in the pictures. Perhaps the MTB isn't. It looks like i've got a rear brake.


----------



## Farky (12 Feb 2010)

hulver said:


> Chain Tyre's a bit slack!



They were at the end of their life (3 punctures on one ride) hence new ones fitted in the first picture.


----------



## bernieUK (17 Feb 2010)

*My Single Speed bike*

Good evening all

This is my Single Speed Bike which is I have had it about 15 months now. I use for strictly commuting only - around 15 miles a day.

Since I bought it I have upgraded the components when I have an extra few quid - which is not too often these days. I have never paid full retail price for any of the upgraded bits. I keep a look out for bargains, second hand or new, on Ebay, Wiggle, Rutland - anywhere really. 

I am not sure how much longer I can keep riding as my arthritic old knees are just about knackered. I have been toying with the idea of getting a road bike with gears to make a little easier pedaling. The thought of going back to using public transport is depressing to say the least.

The current spec is as follows:

Bob Jackson Steel 631 Frame
Shimano Ultegra brakes
Shimano XTR Brake Levers
Miche Xpress Wheels
White Industries 17T Freewheel
Ritchey WCS Riser Handlebars
Ritchey WCS Headset
Ritchey WCS Seat Post
Ritchey WCS Handlebar Stem
Sram Truvativ Omnium Single Speed 48T 170mm Chainset
Sram GXP Bottom Bracket
DMR V12 Pedals
KMC Chain
Brooks Swift Saddle


----------



## Enso108 (18 Feb 2010)

Bernie nice comfortable looking bike, are they crud roadracer mudgruards, do you recommend them?


----------



## bernieUK (18 Feb 2010)

OselLing said:


> Bernie nice comfortable looking bike, are they crud roadracer mudgruards, do you recommend them?



Thank you!

Yes, they are the Crud Roadracer. I think they are pretty good. Very light as you can imagine and pretty easy to fit. When I first put them on and went out for a ride - they broke after 20 mins. A small twig got caught between the mudguard & the wheel - and one of the arms snapped off where it connects to the blade. I emailed the Crud people and they sent a free replacement inside 2 days. Great customer service! That was 3 months ago and I have no trouble since other than one of the screws working their way loose. 

Personally I think they are worth getting. Ribble were selling them at just under 20 quid a while back. My LBS sells them for £27.95.


----------



## Enso108 (18 Feb 2010)

bernieUK said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, they are the Crud Roadracer. I think they are pretty good. Very light as you can imagine and pretty easy to fit. When I first put them on and went out for a ride - they broke after 20 mins. A small twig got caught between the mudguard & the wheel - and one of the arms snapped off where it connects to the blade. I emailed the Crud people and they sent a free replacement inside 2 days. Great customer service! That was 3 months ago and I have no trouble since other than one of the screws working their way loose.
> 
> Personally I think they are worth getting. Ribble were selling them at just under 20 quid a while back. My LBS sells them for £27.95.



Thanks Bernie I think I'll invest in a pair, you hardly notice them on the bike.


----------



## nuovo_record (22 Feb 2010)

holdsworth super mistral - built from bits lying around - £75 including paint job


----------



## Happiness Stan (25 Feb 2010)

alecstilleyedye said:


> is that an innovative use for an old pair of forks?




YES! FOOK YES!! The frame is a complete nonsense and that would make sense. The frame has, get this, track geometry, track ends but with drilled fork crowns, mountings and guides for gear cables and a rear derailleur. 

I suspect it is an amatuerish attempt to make a track bike which was then bodged to take gears and brakes. Might be ok for grass tracking in the summer though.


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2010)

Oh, not posted a pic of my fixed in here......(heh heh).......


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (27 Feb 2010)

My twenty year old Dave Yates built Pearson, Dave built the frames for them back then. 





My flash Harry racer nephew would often turn his nose up at my old man mudguards, a few wet bum training rides later and look what I found on his Langster.....







Paul_Smith
www.corridori.co.uk


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Mar 2010)

hmm is there now more clearance on Langsters for a full set of guards?


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (5 Mar 2010)

MrGrumpy said:


> hmm is there now more clearance on Langsters for a full set of guards?


Tom upgraded the forks for a pair with larger clearances, which required a longer brake, the rear is close but works OK with a slim 700x23c tyre






Paul_Smith
www.corridori.co.uk


----------



## rogerzilla (7 Mar 2010)

My...er...inbred-looking Inbred, seeing as it's had its first ever clean.






I built it up as my ideal commuting bike (apart from the colour):

On-One Inbred slot dropout 18" frame
Kona Project Two forks
Cane Creek S6 headset
Race Face Diabolus 30mm DH stem
Syncros bars
X-Lite bar ends
Deore V-brake*
Thomson 410mm layback seatpost
Specialized BG Comp 143 saddle
Hope seatclamp
Shimano UN54 107mm BB
Sugino XD cranks
Surly 38T s/s chainring
EAI 14T sprocket
Wipperman TZ1 anti-rust chain
Shimano M540 pedals with reflectors
Front wheel: Fuji track hub, 32 DT Competition black spokes, DT XR 4.1 rim, Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyre
Rear wheel: Goldtec track hub, 36 DT Competition black spokes, Mavic XC717 Disc rim, Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyre
Halfords mudguards (much better than SKS) and a BBB Headspace bell.

*did have a Hope M4 disc brake, but the rubbing annoyed me too much. I have a ceramic DT XR 4.1 rim to replace this one when it wears out.


----------



## swee'pea99 (14 Mar 2010)

Finally gave 'er 'er annual 'need it or not' clean. Scrubs up nice, innit...


----------



## Amanda P (15 Mar 2010)

Maybe it's just the perspective, but does that top tube slope the "wrong" way?


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Mar 2010)

I see what you mean. I don't have a spirit level to check but I think you may be right - the wheels + tyres are slightly different sizes. It's not so much 'the wrong way' - it's meant to be horizontal - but I think it probably is a fraction of a degree off. Either that or Kenwood House is wonky.


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Mar 2010)

Forward sloping is good on some bikes, looks really fast and aggressive, probly the tyres or house though! I like it. Nice colour too! I'm getting my fixed coated pink soon (Roast Beef Monster Munch Monster pink!)


----------



## dan_bo (15 Mar 2010)

Here's the Viking (now stripped back for track use) and the do-it-all ridgeback....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Mar 2010)

Nice pair dan bo ... so to speak!


----------



## Vikeonabike (16 Mar 2010)

Dan Bo....love that Viking....Don't suppose it was anyone off the forum that bought the Viking Track off ebay this week?


----------



## dan_bo (16 Mar 2010)

Vikeonabike said:


> Dan Bo....love that Viking....Don't suppose it was anyone off the forum that bought the Viking Track off ebay this week?



Wasn't me!


I've had the viking for......8 years now. It's a '63 SS-T I bought from Gerry Shields near me. It's lovely.


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2010)

Dan, you out on the Ridgeback this weekend ?


----------



## Vikeonabike (16 Mar 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Wasn't me!
> 
> 
> I've had the viking for......8 years now. It's a '63 SS-T I bought from Gerry Shields near me. It's lovely.



As soon as I have the cash I'll be on the look out for one..really want an SBU tracker...(even a replica would be nice) but they're like rocking horse poo.


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2010)

Vikeonabike said:


> As soon as I have the cash I'll be on the look out for one..really SBU tracker...(even a replica would be nice) but they're like rocking horse poo.



I can comment on Dans Viking....it's lurvely.....seen it many times now at the track. It even has DA Track chain set....swoon.........


----------



## ComedyPilot (21 Mar 2010)

Uncle Phil said:


> Maybe it's just the perspective, but does that top tube slope the "wrong" way?



It's worse that that Phil, his window ledge is wonky!!


----------



## Tharg2007 (31 Mar 2010)

here is the new pompino, forks courtesy of will1985, size is large, wheels are mavic 319 with coaster brake at the back and shimano dynohub at the front, various other bits from ebay and my parts bin. Bike built by my very good friends at GBH who obliged as i couldn't be arsed


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Apr 2010)

Looks great Tharg! The seat stays look odd, a bit like carbon bikes more often have! Or maybe its just the pics, and im too lazy to google the pompino to have a closer look  I'll most certainly recognise you if I see you riding that about, hah!


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Apr 2010)

Goldie lookin chain  






my commuting bike, had it 2.5 yrs, currently upgrading the wheels, just had rear built. Chains a bit bling, maybe should of went for silver.

Picture is piss poor should of got out the proper camera!!


----------



## longers (2 Apr 2010)

. . . yet another gold chain.






It's not as clean as that just now.


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Apr 2010)

lol golds the new black  you still on the original wheels? I`ve been through 2 rears and now on my third which is handbuilt this time


----------



## longers (2 Apr 2010)

I didn't think much of the wheels and said I'd run them into the ground but they've done two winters so I've had my moneys worth. Rear has been replaced once and the front will be soon. 

I know it's very very wrong but my LBS still has a pair of the Fluoro Yellow/Green Halo wheels. 
I hope they sell them before next payday


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Apr 2010)

hmm flou yellow  still they are a damm site better than the stock ones which are made of cheese.


----------



## longers (2 Apr 2010)

Review of wheels here

If I were to stick them on the bike on the previous page - will they look awful?

How bad?


----------



## longers (2 Apr 2010)

P.S - I do like the green Pompino Tharg.


----------



## djb1971 (2 Apr 2010)

Still got the langster, no guards now = it's summer 
& added better calipers!


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Apr 2010)

same here took the crud guards off.....


----------



## colinr (5 Apr 2010)

Somewhat optimistically prepared for summer commuting...


----------



## kyuss (6 Apr 2010)

colinr said:


> Somewhat optimistically prepared for summer commuting...



Oooh. I've got a Bowery too (cracking bikes). This is mine.







Currently sporting white bar tape and pink tyres. 





As much as I love it, the way I have it set up, it's not ideal for longer rides (it was bought as my fast/pub/shopping/short trip/everyday bike). I've got my eyes on one of those fluro yellow, disk equipped Pompino frames for the more adventurous mileage when they finally arrive in the summer.


----------



## colinr (6 Apr 2010)

I've got gears for more adventurous mileage, though deep down I think I prefer fixed. Is your frame painted or stickered, can't tell from those pics?


----------



## kyuss (6 Apr 2010)

Oh, I've a geared bike for big miles too, I don't like pain that much. But there's always room for a more sensible fixed in the stable.

And they're stickers. A dirt cheap way of making a bike less knickable.


----------



## Radius (8 Apr 2010)

Latest build:


----------



## goo_mason (9 Apr 2010)

My first ever fixie, built up using a steel-framed Puch Prince that I bought from Anth from citycycling. Completed last Sunday - as yet unridden due to the weather / work / childcare. Hopefully at some point this weekend though, or perhaps a wee pootle tonight when I get home from work...


----------



## Coco (9 Apr 2010)

Can't see a picture Goo


----------



## goo_mason (12 Apr 2010)

Coco said:


> Can't see a picture Goo



Bah. I'll try again tonight at home - can't access Picasaweb from work to get the URL again.

Does a direct link work (bearing in mind that I can't follow the link from work to check)?


----------



## redddraggon (12 Apr 2010)




----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Apr 2010)

more goldie lookin chains  thats a small frame that is , not original wheels either funnily enough. Just splashed out the cash on a nice rear for mine, new front one coming soon.


----------



## goo_mason (13 Apr 2010)

OK - try this:


----------



## redddraggon (13 Apr 2010)

MrGrumpy said:


> more goldie lookin chains  thats a small frame that is , not original wheels either funnily enough. Just splashed out the cash on a nice rear for mine, new front one coming soon.



I got the frameset for £100 from Pearsons back in June 2008, so it was a totally original build, I either already had the bits or I picked them up as a bargain.

I've since lowered the saddle height and flipped the stem back the right way


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Apr 2010)

The EBC variation on the theme, with added Brooks and Carradice


----------



## Coco (14 Apr 2010)

goo_mason said:


> OK - try this:




That's very nice. And suitable for any part of Glasgow


----------



## bonker (16 Apr 2010)




----------



## colinr (16 Apr 2010)

Pic no work, I think you meant
http://oakleytransitionsironmanteam.blogspot.com/2010/04/isnt-she-lovely.html

Is that fork courtesy of Giant? I've got your horrible creak in mine


----------



## djb1971 (21 Apr 2010)

my latest
http://born2bike.wordpress.com/2010/04/21/genesis-flyer-2010/


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Apr 2010)

like the flyer, very nice.


----------



## djb1971 (22 Apr 2010)

MrGrumpy said:


> like the flyer, very nice.


Thank you MrGrumpy


----------



## lit (22 Apr 2010)

Just done this to my Mountain Bike, it's a bit harder getting up steep hills at the moment


>


----------



## colinr (22 Apr 2010)

Where's the rest of it! I quite fancy a SS MTB, but with nothing to start with I can't justify the cost while living in Norfolk


----------



## lit (23 Apr 2010)

Here's the rest of it:






That's a shame, it's bit spinny on the road (the ratio is 36/18) but it feels nice without gears though I have instinctively gone to change when things got a bit tough on the first hill.


----------



## iandg (25 Apr 2010)

I'm of the old school, I'm afraid - mudguards, 2 brakes (and also a carrier now)


----------



## ashtons99 (5 May 2010)

*My Pearson Touche - for sale shortly though*

Quite standard bike currently running fixed but with flip flop


----------



## toekneep (12 May 2010)

Another Touche here. I had to buy it because is has my name on it. (No I'm not called Touche, my surname it Pearson). I had a nice message on facebook asking me if I owned the company. : I wish. 






It has a Brooks Swift on it since that photo was taken.


----------



## Mike at INNESENTI (12 May 2010)

*Fixie recumbent???*

This will be a departure from all the great pictures I've seen. Although it's not a true fixed or single speed (It's actually 2 speeds), it's about as close to a fixie as you can get in a tadpole design.


----------



## redjedi (15 May 2010)

Here's my new Ridgeback






Only added a rack so far for the weekly shopping trip, and still just a single speed.

Also fitted a carbon seatpost. 

It's very comfy so far, but have yet to put any decent miles on the clock.


----------



## dan_bo (15 May 2010)

Ive got one of them! Bloody good bike it is too. Proper war horse.


----------



## RedBike (15 May 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Ive got one of them! Bloody good bike it is too. Proper war horse.



Missed that. 
Just seen your photo of it Dan

I also have the same bike. Theres a rather rubbish photo on page 8 of this thread.


----------



## hobo (19 May 2010)

D.I.Y fixed


----------



## haconb (23 May 2010)

My baby, ugly but you still have to love it.


----------



## 4F (23 May 2010)

haconb said:


> My baby, ugly but you still have to love it.



Nice wildlife shot


----------



## Tharg2007 (23 May 2010)

bird seed and superglue can get you 'that' shot


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 May 2010)

As ridden y'day... from home, to Brighton via Steyning and Shoreham.


----------



## Young Un (4 Jun 2010)




----------



## colinr (4 Jun 2010)

Young Un said:


>



That's so filthy it should come with an NSFW warning. Love it!


----------



## djb1971 (4 Jun 2010)

Another Genesis


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jun 2010)

Them latest Genesis types are real purdy.


----------



## djb1971 (4 Jun 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Them latest Genesis types are real purdy.


They sure are, I've bought 2 now 

A nice to ride too B)


----------



## clarion (4 Jun 2010)

1981 Carlton and a 1951 Rudge Pathfinder


----------



## fossyant (6 Jun 2010)

Keep 'em coming...............nice !


----------



## I_am_Lono (9 Jun 2010)

Here's mine on a nice ride up North, Nairnshire.

Stickers mask the original keech graphics, it's an SE Lager under all the decals. Nothing much else is special about it, Krylion Carbon 25c on the back, Charge Spoon TI saddle, FSA carbon seat post.


----------



## longers (9 Jun 2010)

Great photo Lono and welcome to CC


----------



## KiyoTatsu (10 Jun 2010)

My Humuhumu nukunuku apua'a.


----------



## Vikeonabike (11 Jun 2010)

clarion said:


> 1981 Carlton and a 1951 Rudge Pathfinder



Love that rudge, just what I need to do a Tweed Run on....


----------



## clarion (11 Jun 2010)

Well, Vike, that's in my plan for next year, so I'm afraid it's in use that day. 

Unless... unless you'd buy me a vintage tandem so me & my partner can ride together, and I can lend you the Rudge... 

Edit: Actually, I should say that my son has rather taken a shine to the Rudge (he'd already ridden fixed on the track). I may not even have it myself for long...


----------



## dan_bo (13 Jun 2010)

Here's the Viking with its' latest setup and also with the repair job I did on the seat cluster, after it cracked around the top eye and around the back of the stay:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jun 2010)

Looks great dan bo, nice smooth job - gonna get some paint on the repair?


----------



## Coco (16 Jun 2010)

My new commuter.


----------



## clarion (16 Jun 2010)

Nice. Purposeful. That's what I like in a bike.


----------



## dan_bo (16 Jun 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Looks great dan bo, nice smooth job - gonna get some paint on the repair?



Yeah once i'm happy its not gonna break again. It's laquered at the mo and only gets used on the track so it'll be fine.


----------



## nuovo_record (1 Jul 2010)

have posted on this before, but here's a better picture.
1970 something holdsworth mistral


----------



## Goldie (1 Jul 2010)

That is extraordinarily beautiful. Any chance of a couple more pictures?


----------



## nuovo_record (2 Jul 2010)

Goldie said:


> That is extraordinarily beautiful. Any chance of a couple more pictures?



ok - i can do that at the weekend - what would you like a picture of?
here's a few of the frame when i received it...and a few when the hammerite was rubbed off.
£50 for the paint job - £5 for the tange forks, rear chrome still ok.
campag gransport chainset, and GS hubs on mavic rims, campag headset, cinelli bars and stem basically anything i had and would fit
alghonga deep drop brakes as the wheels are now 700c (was originally 27") - maybe about £80 all in at the most


----------



## pedallingpasty (2 Jul 2010)

Some beautiful road bikes, love the simple elegance and paint schemes. 
Think i have my next project.
Here is my old mtb recently converted to ss, not as pretty i know. Fitted with surly gears of 36/18. Also fitted discs as old rims worn. Impressed with the direct drive, but spinning like a madman on the flats. Considering refitting front mech and outer ring to give an overdrive.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jul 2010)

Here's mine - pretty simple, old school - at the end of the road on our island, nowhere to go except back the way you came...


----------



## clarion (14 Jul 2010)

Simple unfussy commuter: My new Ridgeback Solo











Understated carbon forks, with a nice retro curve





And I got the uncomfortable standard saddle changed for Charge Spoon. Never ridden one, but they come highly recommended. If it doesn't work, I'll put my usual Specialized Indie XC on





I picked it up yesterday, and have since fitted the Marathon Pluses you see attached to my saddlebag. As well as an old pannier rack and a scruffier bottlecage and a fixed sprocket. Lack of chain means I'm still running it singlespeed, which is OK, but not what I want to do. Well, what I really want to do is fit an S3X at the back and a Schmidt nabendynamo up front.

Runs well, and was a bargain at £340. There are still some available at Evans for £399 (originally £599). But you do have to put up with Evans service for that.

Oh, if it looks familiar, it's a rebrand of the Genesis Skyline.

Anyway, this should see a lot of miles from now on.


----------



## palinurus (14 Jul 2010)

Here's mine, just a borin' ol' Singlecross, 70" fixed. I've just been for a little tour on it, very nice it was.


----------



## nuovo_record (17 Jul 2010)

nuovo_record said:


> ok - i can do that at the weekend - what would you like a picture of?
> here's a few of the frame when i received it...and a few when the hammerite was rubbed off.
> £50 for the paint job - £5 for the tange forks, rear chrome still ok.
> campag gransport chainset, and GS hubs on mavic rims, campag headset, cinelli bars and stem basically anything i had and would fit
> alghonga deep drop brakes as the wheels are now 700c (was originally 27") - maybe about £80 all in at the most



ok - more photo's


----------



## Domeo (27 Jul 2010)

Hi, this is my custom built Mercian The wheels were built by Harry Rowland with a SON hub at the front and a Phil Wood at the back.I built it after picking up the frame from Mercian, although it's got a Brooks on now. It has not been necessary to true the wheels in about 20,000 miles.


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Jul 2010)

Your garden's in a shocking state. Mow the lawn, man - have you no shame?  




Oh, nice bike BTW.


----------



## Patos (29 Jul 2010)

My Bowery,Fixed and my daily commuter


----------



## nilling (30 Jul 2010)

My Bianchi Pista - the only change I've made was to replace the track bars with bull horns in celeste bar tape


----------



## Craggy (1 Oct 2010)

firestarter said:


> my lovely fixed nice bike,how do you rate eggbeaters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alecstilleyedye (2 Oct 2010)

my new (to me) carlton fixie

not in pristine condition, but the frame could be over 50 years old. has a mixture of modern kit on, but as it cost me the price of a chinwag, i'm more than happy with it.

will make a good winter fixie…


----------



## Ravenbait (2 Oct 2010)

Shackleton. Currently awaiting me rebuilding both his wheels:



Shackleton by Ravenbait, on Flickr

Sam


----------



## Ravenbait (2 Oct 2010)

I also have Blackbird, a Raleigh Sun Solo foxed conversation. This is the best pic I've got of her at present:



Blackbird goes for a ride by Ravenbait, on Flickr

Sam


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Oct 2010)

Nice work Ravenbait - love the Blackbird!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Oct 2010)

Patos said:


>



This is a question rather than a criticism, but I really don't understand why some fixed riders put these what to me seem both impactical and totally fugly stem/bar/grips combinations on what are otherwise rather beautiful bikes. Is it just a fashion (which I clearly don't 'get') or is there another reason I am missing?


----------



## Ravenbait (5 Oct 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice work Ravenbait - love the Blackbird!



Have just noticed that "fixed conversion" turned into "foxed conversation"









.

Sam


----------



## Vikeonabike (7 Oct 2010)

Post #182 - Craggy is that yours....or does it still belong too Mick...Or are you Mick?


----------



## PeterD (7 Oct 2010)

Hi
I ride a Bella Ciao Ingegnere SS when in town or nipping to the shops but use my On-One Scandal for more serious rides.


----------



## earth (7 Oct 2010)

Here mine attached. I just finished building it.

Dolan FXE frame
PlanetX fork
Halo AeroRage wheels
Stronglight 48t crank
17t sprocket
Thomson seatpost
PlanetX stem
Prolight Bullhorn bars
ITM break lever
105 break
PlanetX saddle
Speedplay Frog peddals

Still tweeking the fit


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Oct 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> This is a question rather than a criticism, but I really don't understand why some fixed riders put these what to me seem both impactical and totally fugly stem/bar/grips combinations on what are otherwise rather beautiful bikes. Is it just a fashion (which I clearly don't 'get') or is there another reason I am missing?



Depends on the type of fixed rider your talking about. Could be for aesthetics or fashion. Also notice a lot of trendy fixed riders sit in upright riding possitions with very narrow arm possition. They sometimes use this sort of setup to get that. If the bike is used for tricks, to make it more smooth when spinning the bars (they are BMX stems) because it brings the mass closer to the centre of rotation.

Personally I like the way it looks on some bikes, well I like riser bars anyway, not so much a fan of BMX stems.


----------



## Patos (12 Oct 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> This is a question rather than a criticism, but I really don't understand why some fixed riders put these what to me seem both impactical and totally fugly stem/bar/grips combinations on what are otherwise rather beautiful bikes. Is it just a fashion (which I clearly don't 'get') or is there another reason I am missing?



Its rather practical for me to have riser bars and a short stem,I ride every day to work with a medium to large pack and prefer upright position and the riser bars are actually wider then the retro style pista ones that came with the bike which wreak havoc on my carpal tunnel syndrome , at 43 I'm hardly a fashion hipster and the grips well they were just lying around but are gone now replaced by black ones . Hope that answers your question.....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Oct 2010)

Patos said:


> Its rather practical for me to have riser bars and a short stem,I ride every day to work with a medium to large pack and prefer upright position and the riser bars are actually wider then the retro style pista ones that came with the bike which wreak havoc on my carpal tunnel syndrome , at 43 I'm hardly a fashion hipster and the grips well they were just lying around but are gone now replaced by black ones . Hope that answers your question.....



Thanks. Makes perfect sense in that context. I'm lucky enough to have no problem with my hands, so the pista bars are fine.


----------



## colinr (14 Oct 2010)

earth said:


> Here mine attached. I just finished building it.
> 
> Dolan FXE frame
> PlanetX fork
> ...




I like this a lot, very nice!


----------



## earth (17 Oct 2010)

colinr said:


> I like this a lot, very nice!





Thanks. I was lucky with the fork colour - almost identical.

I've been riding it for two weeks now. At first I thought it would not stay fixed for long but I am getting used to it. Today I went out on my road bike and found freewheeling and the ability to back pedal very disconcerting. Funny how quick you can change.


----------



## robin IX (18 Oct 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> This is a question rather than a criticism, but I really don't understand why some fixed riders put these what to me seem both impactical and totally fugly stem/bar/grips combinations on what are otherwise rather beautiful bikes. Is it just a fashion (which I clearly don't 'get') or is there another reason I am missing?



I have a similar setup sometimes, Depends on if I am carrying a bag as it give a more comfortable upright position if travelling with a bag. I have a set of drops for when I've not got a bag with me.
As for width I like my bars to be narrower than my shoulders (both my risers and my drops fit this criteria.) as it makes navigating traffic easier.


----------



## flashes (28 Oct 2010)




----------



## Roadrunner78 (31 Oct 2010)

My single speed was a bit of a winter project. I got a free bike for taking delivery and building a friend's bike, his old bike  . Good timing as well as my road bike's frame is going to Bob Jackson Cycles for a respray. Anyhoo its hardly top spec but with 5 weeks quoted for the return of my frame and winter almost here it'll make a perfect winter hack.
Before.




After.


----------



## Norry1 (6 Nov 2010)

I bought this 80's Raleigh off eBay yesterday and took it out for a first ride today - really enjoyed it. I thought I might struggle with the hills but they were fine. 

May get to like the singlespeed stuff.


----------



## Roadrunner78 (16 Nov 2010)

Adding a new bike to the collection. A Fuji Classic Track.


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Nov 2010)

Ive been riding a Fuji track for a year now, its served me well, I love it and I favour it over my roadie. The wheels are absolute dogs though  You should see the state of my rear wheel now, 1 year on! I also didnt like the handlebars, but thats personal preference!


----------



## colinr (16 Nov 2010)

I like the brakeless but still with a rear reflector look


----------



## Roadrunner78 (16 Nov 2010)

Rear reflector has been replaced by a rear light. I've got a front brake ordered. 

Whats up with the rear wheel?


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Nov 2010)

In short, its buckled to shoot! Partly due to the state of the roads this year I imagine, but it really shouldnt be that shape even with the year it has had. Case of cheap bike = cheap wheels I guess, the front went out of true pretty quick too, but I just use the front wheel of my roadie instead. Going to slap some nicer wheels on mine come spring.


----------



## Roadrunner78 (16 Nov 2010)

Ah right. I'm not too worried i got it brand new boxed, auctioned on a well known auction site. It was on there due to a shop closure. I got it for £250. Matter of fact I think there is one ending tonight. 

I'll just replace bits as needed. It's sharing the load between 2 other bikes. 

For future reference, where would I get a new good quality flip flop wheel?


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Nov 2010)

No idea, I'm getting either a Mavic Ellipse wheelset or some b43 (or H+Son or Dodici) rims on dura-ace hub.

A lot of people praise Halo wheels, but I'm not convinced, Ive heard a fair few complains about the hubs.


Fuji Track's are really cheap, but they are a decent enough frame to upgrade components on imo. I'll be keeping mine (although maybe not in its default grey/black colour combo) for a while yet.


----------



## Roadrunner78 (17 Nov 2010)

That's some expensive wheelsets. Mine is the 2010 with the jalco drx 2000 rims. May grab my spoke key in the mean time . So far they're staying true with about 40 miles of less than perfect roads.


----------



## jage56 (10 Dec 2010)

Here's mine, mainly 20 year old parts plus a pair of Harry Rowland wheels :-)
Well you could see it if I could suss out the uploader :-(


----------



## Enso108 (11 Dec 2010)

This is a bike I've built up over the summer, the frame is Cinelli steel made by Balk which I believe is a Dutch company, most of the other parts are from Velosolo. The ratio is 44x16 really nice to ride and weighs in at just over 9kg.


----------



## Zoiders (11 Dec 2010)

Built by Charley who used to be the frame builder for Henry Burton back in the days when they still made their own frames.







Lynx was the name he used for a small number he built as one offs.


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Dec 2010)

Here's my Boardman SC Comp today enjoying it's first ride in the snow to work.Rode it on the factory fit road tyres which was not a problem until i wanted to turn or hit the churned up snow but at least i kept topside up.It's got Crud mudguards fitted which do a pretty good job of keeping the Crud off.

Bit blurry early morning outside work






Rear wheel full of road goo






More cleaning !


----------



## Roadrunner78 (19 Dec 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> Here's my Boardman SC Comp today enjoying it's first ride in the snow to work.Rode it on the factory fit road tyres which was not a problem until i wanted to turn or hit the churned up snow but at least i kept topside up.It's got Crud mudguards fitted which do a pretty good job of keeping the Crud off.
> 
> Bit blurry early morning outside work
> 
> ...




New bike in the snow and salt?? Argh! Mines tucked up warm till the nice days or crisp dry winter days. SS commuter with grippy tyres takes the roll of winter bike.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Dec 2010)

Roadrunner78 said:


> New bike in the snow and salt?? Argh! Mines tucked up warm till the nice days or crisp dry winter days. SS commuter with grippy tyres takes the roll of winter bike.



Used and abused i'm afraid ! Cannot believe what a dream this bike is especially not having to use the brakes as much due to being fixed.The snow and goo have melted now and left a nasty grey mark on everything,better get the oily cloth out !!


----------



## 400bhp (19 Dec 2010)

Nutter!

Porsche Bolton - I studied Spanish at the Instituto Cervantes with two fellas from there a few years back. Can't remember their names. One was a sales manager I think.


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Dec 2010)

400bhp said:


> Nutter!
> 
> Porsche Bolton - I studied Spanish at the Instituto Cervantes with two fellas from there a few years back. Can't remember their names. One was a sales manager I think.



Dave and Craig....small world ! Back on the Boardman tomorrow,hybrid crashed and burned today even with treaded tyres !


----------



## JDP (29 Dec 2010)

flashes said:


>



I'm absolutely loving this bike. 
Does anyone know what the frame and wheels are for this?


----------



## TVC (3 Jan 2011)

Introducing my latest acquisition "Mr Woody". An SE lager in wood grain which will be my going to work and visiting the Chinese Supermarket bike.

Once I've got used to it and everything is bedded I'll flip the back wheel and start riding it properly.


----------



## Goldie (12 Jan 2011)

Ah, I've always wanted to see one of those! What's it like to ride?


----------



## TVC (14 Jan 2011)

Goldie, 

It's nice and stiff, being used to drops the cowhorns mimic a comfortable 'on the hoods' riding position that I'm used to, and the whole thing is well put together. I have now removed to toeclips as they were a bit ropey, I'll put a set of SPDs on when I next get to Decathlon (cheap shoes that will do for commuting). Got it from Chain Reaction at £200 off because it's a '10 model and they had it on clearance. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Gareth (17 Jan 2011)

Not mine; I am still building my SS/fixie flip flop bike, but a video of an internet friend from Canada on his SS with 3 trailers ..... yes, towing 3 trailers.

[media]


----------



## jayonabike (19 Jan 2011)

Tarted up the Langster a bit.. 


Shimano Tiagra brake calipers
Cane creek SCR-5 brake levers
Handbuilt wheels from Spa Cycles-Zenith hubs built to Rigida Chrina rims using Sapim Race double butted spokes
Continental Grand Prix 4 Season tyres
NOS 3T Handlebars
San Marco Concor saddle
MKS Sylvan road pedals & toeclips
Ritchey bar tape 







Might get some blue tyres eventually, not sure if thats a bit 'overkill' with the blue though. And yes i know the Hope Vision 1 is on upside down, i prefer it like that!

Jay


----------



## colinr (19 Jan 2011)

That blue is brilliant, I think tyres will work well.
I'm with you on the under-bar mounted lights, they seem to jiggle about a lot less that way.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jan 2011)

Smart looking Langster !!


----------



## Supersonicscientist (23 Jan 2011)

The trusty steed a bog standard Edinburgh bike co op single with cut down bars and different saddle


----------



## colinr (5 Feb 2011)

New bike finished. It'll probably stay this colour for about a week.


----------



## lit (6 Feb 2011)

That is real nice, what gearing you running on it? looks pretty high.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Feb 2011)

Oh Colin nice, glad you finally got it built up and finished! How does it ride?


----------



## colinr (7 Feb 2011)

It rides very well, slightly heavier than my alu bikes but that gives it a nice solid feel.

Gearing is 74" (48/17)


----------



## mightyquin (7 Feb 2011)

My new/old Kona Paddy Wagon (I know the chain is slack  )


----------



## JDP (7 Feb 2011)

colinr said:


> New bike finished. It'll probably stay this colour for about a week.



I'm usually a 'any colour as long as it's black' man myslef but that's a very nice bike.


----------



## colinr (7 Feb 2011)

Thanks. Another Norwich dweller I see. If you ride fixed* you may care to join the Norwich LFGSS collective, we occasionally all show up in the same place for a ride.

* optional


----------



## JDP (8 Feb 2011)

colinr said:


> Thanks. Another Norwich dweller I see. If you ride fixed* you may care to join the Norwich LFGSS collective, we occasionally all show up in the same place for a ride.
> 
> * optional



Yep, another City Boy. 

I ride S/S rather than fixed (although I fancy giving fixed a try at some point) and have looked at the LFGSS a few times so may sign up & join you.

Cheers.


----------



## mightyquin (8 Feb 2011)

Colin, that is a VERY smart looking bike, well done!


----------



## 3narf (4 Mar 2011)

OK, here is Aryton, so called because it cost me a tenner from the local scrappy (at least, it did 'til I spent £70 on bits!)






Just about finished. The pedals will have to be swapped as they're worn out, but were the only thing I had lying about when I wanted to have a spin 'round the block!


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2011)

colinr said:


> It rides very well, slightly heavier than my alu bikes but that gives it a nice solid feel.
> 
> Gearing is 74" (48/17)



Even a bigger TART than me............ 

I likes !!!


----------



## Ibbots (5 Mar 2011)

Hello, here's my selection of single speeds. No rebuilt classics I'm afraid but a couple are steel. First one, originally intended to use up some spare parts I had lying with a new frame, is my fast commuter



The dirty/Winter commuter:





And for the mud:


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Mar 2011)

Here's my Boardman SC Comp with added Aero bars and Sram levers at Tatton Park today,the drops that came with it were not for me.


----------



## colinr (6 Mar 2011)

Nice collection Ibbots, love the Surly chaintug.

The aero bars / levers make the Boardman look like it has fangs, awesome! I must admit I've become quite attached to my bullhorns, hoods feel a little bit strange now.

3narf, how did you manage to do a whole build for £80?! You must have had loads of bits lying around right? Looks good, you happy with the gearing on it in the end?


----------



## roirizla (6 Mar 2011)

3narf said:


> OK, here is Aryton, so called because it cost me a tenner from the local scrappy (at least, it did 'til I spent £70 on bits!)
> 
> Just about finished. The pedals will have to be swapped as they're worn out, but were the only thing I had lying about when I wanted to have a spin 'round the block!


I like it!


----------



## 3narf (6 Mar 2011)

colinr said:


> 3narf, how did you manage to do a whole build for £80?! You must have had loads of bits lying around right? Looks good, you happy with the gearing on it in the end?



Well,

£10 for bike
£10 for bars
£5 for grips
£5 for bottom bracket
£5 for stem
£3 for chain
£16 for freewheel
£32 for chainset
£5 for cables
£7 for tuing back wheel
£15 for tyres
£3 for bottle cage

Bloody hell!  £116! 

I could have bought a new one for that.

I've just had a run to the shops & back (8 miles or so) and the gearing seems fine, apart from it could do with being a bit lower uphill and a bit higher downhill.  

I had to swap seats though; that San Marco Concor Lite wasn't anything like as good as the Charge Spoon, so I took it off my Orange, which is now in bits awaiting a rebuild/service/new BB, cassette, chain etc.

First commute on Tuesday!


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Mar 2011)

colinr said:


> Nice collection Ibbots, love the Surly chaintug.
> 
> The aero bars / levers make the Boardman look like it has fangs, awesome! I must admit I've become quite attached to my bullhorns, hoods feel a little bit strange now.
> 
> 3narf, how did you manage to do a whole build for £80?! You must have had loads of bits lying around right? Looks good, you happy with the gearing on it in the end?



It feels better riding it with the horns and fangs !


----------



## Ibbots (6 Mar 2011)

colinr said:


> Nice collection Ibbots, love the Surly chaintug.
> 
> The aero bars / levers make the Boardman look like it has fangs, awesome! I must admit I've become quite attached to my bullhorns, hoods feel a little bit strange now.
> 
> 3narf, how did you manage to do a whole build for £80?! You must have had loads of bits lying around right? Looks good, you happy with the gearing on it in the end?



Thanks Colin. For something that only costs about £25 the Surly chain tug do seem to get a lot of attention. But they do make some nice bits, using a Surly tensioner on the Kinesis too - both the chain tug and tensioner are so much better than anything else I have used and well worth the extra few £'s. I like your bike shown above, white is a brave choice for road use but it reminds me a little of the Dolan track bike I sold to buy the green On-One. It always looked great, but never used it outside!


----------



## colinr (6 Mar 2011)

White isn't too bad, not much drivetrain to fight through on fixed when you're cleaning it! I don't cycle to work if the weather is bad (only 1.5 miles away) so no need to take it out on filthy days.


----------



## Ibbots (7 Mar 2011)

I have got a mostly white Pinarello, only comes out on the best days but still seems to get filthy.


----------



## just jim (11 Apr 2011)

Here's mine, done at last. Sitting atop is the "Tornado" saddle donated to me by rich p, and the crank-arms from chris667. It's a hoot!


----------



## Manonabike (11 Apr 2011)

This is my SS

Frame is 58cm Reynolds 531 and it was originally built by Tom Bomwhich of Coventry.


----------



## Alan Whicker (13 Apr 2011)

And here's mine...

It's an 80s Raleigh Winner kindly donated by Cyclechateer Wobbles and converted by m'self.

Only the frame, forks and crank are original - and the handlebars but they're chopped 'n' flopped. It absolutely_ flies_! 

For some reason I can't fathom, the front wheel sits in the forks at a very shallow diagonal angle.The hubs and fork are straight. But as it doesn't cause any problems - it rides like it's on rails - I'm not gonna worry.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Apr 2011)

Here's my 80's Peugeot Aspin road bike. She's been fully restored, re-sprayed in pearl white and built it up with my own choice of components.
Brooks seat and bartape, Sugino cranks, Charge wheelset, Dia-Compe brake lever, original bars, stem and brake caliper, 1/2 link chain etc, etc.
She rode beautifully, but now she's done and the thrill of the chase is over  So the frame and forks are up for sale. Most parts will be re-used on other bikes/projects and are not available, but the frame and forks are on ebay right now, check her out; http://cgi.ebay.co.u...=STRK:MESELXT


----------



## Alembicbassman (17 Apr 2011)

My Urban Cruiser MTB made from an old 1990s Raleigh frameset. 44-17T 

Saddle £15

Seatpost £9

Wheels £50

Crankset £20

Brake Levers £7

Brake Calipers £6

Bottom Bracket £10

Pedals £5

Chain £5

Single Gear Kit £10

Cables £5

Tyres £18

Rim Tape £3

Tubes £4

Total bits £167

Bike was £20 but got £30 for the old Altus groupset

Total £157


----------



## gqseen (5 May 2011)

Nice bike flashes....

This is my singlespeed. I converted this from an old Mongoose mountain bike.







flashes said:


>


----------



## MrVandal (6 May 2011)

*My First Spray Job*
Hello All

I didn't have the money to get it painted, so had to do it myself using a can. I decided to do it this way to get more intimate with my bike...strange I know, but there is something to be said about a man and his creation. This is the result and story...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/8576799...7626534603605/


----------



## colinr (7 May 2011)

End result looks smart, even if the cockpit looks a bit strange. 
How big is that frame though?!


----------



## JDP (7 May 2011)

Hey Mr Vandal, 

I've got an old Equipe lurking in the back of my parents garage and I've been thinking about changing it to fixed.
Can I ask what gearing you used and did you do anything special with the dropouts?


----------



## PpPete (8 May 2011)

My new fixed frame:

A Carlton Pro-Am from e-bay, powder coated at SPF, bits from the old Dawes on which one of the seat-stays is bent, and from my scrap box. One new part: £6 saddle from Lidl !

Oh and f***ing stickers from Mickle !


----------



## Farky (8 May 2011)

Here's mine which I use for the commute. Fairly standard other than some Halo track wheels and Ritchey stem.


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 May 2011)

Langster looks nice , mine is looking rather bedraggled. Just replaced BB, front chainring and rear cog, well worn oot.  Was looking to change bars and stem just to tart it up a bit. Already replaced the rear wheel, still got original front.


----------



## Jonathing (9 May 2011)

My commuter, a Langster with a couple of modifications.


----------



## dan_bo (9 May 2011)

JDP said:


> I'm absolutely loving this bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking it was a rocky mountain, but according to the cutnpaste it's an overbury. nishe.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (10 May 2011)

That's my ride.


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 May 2011)

Here's my 2010 Langster Steel - swopped the original polished wheels for Charge Dish white rims I already had with a 17T Halo track cog, changed the 44T Zen Messenger for a 48T Sugino RD crank I already had, swopped the bars out for bull horns and aero brake levers, swopped the white cable outers for red, swopped the chain for an 1/8' KMC half link chain I had, and swopped the tyres for Schwalbe Durano+. Apart from that she's stock


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 May 2011)

my self built on-one pompino. changed the bars today and got rid of the rear brake. also put some old inner tubes on for protection against cable wear to the paint work. need to put some black insulation tape over the selotape. this bike is rock solid and the paint is flawless.


----------



## Nigel182 (17 May 2011)

What i started with..........








So Far....... Waiting on Grips,New Wheels, and Tyres.......


----------



## wheres_my_beard (18 May 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing your stead when it's finished. What parts have you chosen?

Great colours on that frame btw


----------



## Nigel182 (18 May 2011)

wheres_my_beard said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing your stead when it's finished. What parts have you chosen?
> 
> Great colours on that frame btw



wheres_my beard.

Cheers, the Paint Scheme is Standard a little tired but it adds to the look of the Bike.

Took it for a Ride round London and ended up Buying:
Bullhorn Handle bars so now need new Levers.
New Chain.
Bottle Cage.
And from Ebay believe it or not a Cup Holder for Take Out Coffee... Ideal for Refuelling with Java on the Go


----------



## henryst (19 May 2011)

Charge plug with new wheels, chain and bars from a 1976 raleigh junior racer - 33cms wide!!


----------



## wheres_my_beard (20 May 2011)

Henryst has your bike just come out of the WC? (loo roll stuck to front wheel!)

I'm intrigued by what you have wrapped your bars with, it looks comfy.


----------



## smokeysmoo (20 May 2011)

henryst said:


> Charge plug with new wheels, chain and bars from a 1976 raleigh junior racer - 33cms wide!!



Nice ride, now turn it around and take a proper pic please


----------



## Nigel182 (21 May 2011)

Finally Finished !!!!!
Slight Change from original plan...!!!




















Bullhorn Bars.
Dirt Harry Levers.
Shimano SPD Pedals.
Brooks Swallow Saddle.

Will be left as is for a while......!!!!


----------



## wheres_my_beard (21 May 2011)

Nicely done. I like where you're placed your 'puter. 

If you're riding fixed you may want to get rid of the rear brake and lever, which will help de-clutter your bars.

More importantly, how does it ride?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 May 2011)

is front tyre on in right direction? i agree, lose the rear brake, spoiling the look.


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 May 2011)

Do your own thing with your brakes buddy, what ever makes you happy. I'll never 'lose' my rear brake despite riding fixed gear. Even if you don't use it day to day, you might just need that extra stopping power one day, and it can't stop you if it's in your shed can it?


----------



## wheres_my_beard (21 May 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Do your own thing with your brakes buddy, what ever makes you happy. I'll never 'lose' my rear brake despite riding fixed gear. Even if you don't use it day to day, you might just need that extra stopping power one day, and it can't stop you if it's in your shed can it?



Each to their own


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 May 2011)

wheres_my_beard said:


> Each to their own


Absolutely spot on WMB  But a lot of fixed gear riders do try and force the, "Thou *must not* run a back brake when riding fixed gear or your wheels will fall off and your brains will turn into chain lube" mantra  and TBH it gets on my brace and bits.

I'm not suggesting anyone on this thread was doing that, but it definately goes on, and I'm sure there are many impressionable people who have heard that same mantra and gone and removed their back brake as they think it's the cool hipster thing to do - when the truth is it serves no benefit to remove it, and if it is there it might just assist in preventing you eating a windscreen one day.
You say, "Each to their own", I say, "Absolutely bang on my mate"  
Ride fixed, ride fast, ride safe


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 May 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Absolutely spot on WMB  But a lot of fixed gear riders do try and force the, "Thou *must not* run a back brake when riding fixed gear or your wheels will fall off and your brains will turn into chain lube" mantra  and TBH it gets on my brace and bits.
> 
> I'm not suggesting anyone on this thread was doing that, but it definately goes on, and I'm sure there are many impressionable people who have heard that same mantra and gone and removed their back brake as they think it's the cool hipster thing to do - when the truth is it serves no benefit to remove it, and if it is there it *might just assist in preventing you eating a windscreen one day*.
> You say, "Each to their own", I say, "Absolutely bang on my mate"
> Ride fixed, ride fast, ride safe





is this anecdotal or evidence based?

from the late great sheldon brown.....


*Braking*




ome fixed-gear riders ride on the road without brakes. *This is a bad idea.* I know, I've tried it. If you do it, and have any sense of self-preservation at all, it will cause you to go much slower than you otherwise could, every time you go through an intersection, or pass a driveway. *The need for constant extra vigilance takes a great deal of the fun out of cycling.*

You really should have a front brake. A front brake, all by itself, will stop a bicycle as fast as it is possible to stop. This is true because when you are applying the front brake to the maximum, there is no weight on the rear wheel, so it has no traction.

One of the wonderful things about fixed-gear riding is that the direct feel you get for rear-wheel traction teaches you exactly how hard you can apply the front brake without quite lifting the rear wheel off of the ground.

This is a very valuable lesson for any cyclist who likes to go fast; it could save your life.

There is really no need for a rear brake on a fixed-gear bicycle. By applying back-pressure on the pedals, you can supply all the braking that the rear wheel really needs. In fact, it is fairly easy to lock up the rear wheel and make it skid, unless you are running a rather high gear.


----------



## Nigel182 (21 May 2011)

wheres_my_beard said:


> Nicely done. I like where you're placed your 'puter.
> 
> If you're riding fixed you may want to get rid of the rear brake and lever, which will help de-clutter your bars.
> 
> More importantly, how does it ride?



Cheers...it rides like a dream....and I always lusted after the bike as a kid, but parents couldn't afford it.....
Oh well thanks to the joys of second/third Childhood or mid age crisis (Choose your own answer there...!!!)

It's singlespeed so both brakes and when fixed will be both as have been know to suffer brake failure once and don't want to again.

Think i'll try it out tonight with the lights... then maybe think about a FNRttC on it sometime.


----------



## Nigel182 (21 May 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> is front tyre on in right direction? i agree, lose the rear brake, spoiling the look.



made me look haha...and yep it's on correct although in the pic it don't look right...must be the magic of digital cameras.....if it was 35mm would have taken over a week and a trip to Boot's to see the result..

Not in it for the look wanna be able to stop easy enough always had bike with 2 brakes.

Still each to their own...otherwise we'd all be Sheep....

Do what YOU enjoy and enjoy what YOU do is my Mantra.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (21 May 2011)

Gravel or other slippy surfaces make having just a front brake hairy.

The only time I've come off my fixed gear bike (so far) was when the front wheel slid out from under me was on impacted snow/ice (on slick 23mm tyres  ) so I super wary of slippy surfaces.


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 May 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> is this anecdotal or evidence based?
> 
> from the late great sheldon brown.....
> 
> ...



Just because Sheldon says so doesn't mean it suits everyone. I'm not saying it's not the case, but I'm not agreeing that it is either. I find I stop better if I need to use both brakes rather than just the front one, and as the use of two brakes has stopped me before disaster ensued on more than one occasion, in my personal case it's evidence based. With that cleared up I refer you to my earlier point, each to their own.
Ride safe


----------



## Christopher (22 May 2011)

1983 Dawes Windsor, running 42x17. Pedals are old-style Look 296s, nice big solid platform, ideal for fixed. Pretty basic bike buts gets me to work (eventually).


----------



## wheres_my_beard (22 May 2011)

No brake pads, Christopher?? Interesting choice.


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 May 2011)

wheres_my_beard said:


> No brake pads?? Interesting choice.



Now that's extreme on a new level


----------



## Rob3rt (22 May 2011)

People should just ride as many brakes as they *think* they need. If anything it gives confidence and peace of mind, even if the rear is completelly redundant which for me, it is.

I dont run rear brakes, I find them utterly redundant on a fixed gear bike, I barely touch the rear brake on my geared bike never mind riding fixed, where I am able to slow down in a controlled way using nothing but my legs and sitting up into the wind resistance, if there is an emergency, I'll hit the front brake whilst shifting my weight backward, just the same as riding my geared bike. As for the front wheel slipping out from under you and needing the rear brake, well you should get pretty good feedback of your traction via the drivetrain in order to make some educated speed modifications before putting yourself in a situation where the front end is likely to go. In that case where there is no stopping the front end going, the back brake is unlikely to save you. 

This is just how I prefer to ride and as far as I am concerned, I am road legal and completelly comfortable this way, others might not be, they should ride a bike that they are comfortable riding on.

Many purpose built fixed gear bikes do not accept a rear brake, they simply arent drilled for it, its a simple design consideration, just like how they traditionally have higher bottom brackets. My last bike was drilled but it had no braze on's for routing cables, my current fixed gear bike isnt even drilled.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 May 2011)

before this got into a heated debate over brakes, he asked how it looked. to me and wheres mi beard, the bars looked cluttered and spoiling the look. i stick with this, plus with the levers being so close together, if they had to be used together, won't your hands be a bit close, thus giving you less control?


----------



## Rob3rt (22 May 2011)

Yes they would ^^ just like the silly riser bars hipsters ride do (lets try to avoid this debate though )!

IMO, whilst it doesnt play to my tastes, the bike looks fine bar the brake levers so close to the stem.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 May 2011)

i agree the bike looks great.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (22 May 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> As for the front wheel slipping out from under you and needing the rear brake, well you should get pretty good feedback of your traction via the drivetrain in order to make some educated speed modifications before putting yourself in a situation where the front end is likely to go.




Rear traction may not always be a good indicator of whether the front wheel will slip; the rear wheel is not able to turn. So locking up or resisting the motion will only result in a skid, which can be easily controlled and rolled out of. If the front wheel locks up under braking or slides due to lateral movement it can mean the bike slides out from under you.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 May 2011)

wheres_my_beard said:


> Rear traction may not always be a good indicator of whether the front wheel will slip; the rear wheel is not able to turn. So locking up or resisting the motion will only result in a skid, which can be easily controlled and rolled out of. If the front wheel locks up under braking or slides due to lateral movement it can mean the bike slides out from under you.



Are you arguing for or against a rear brake caliper here? I cant tell because anything you say above is just as applicable to leg braking as it is braking via a rim brake, so I really cant tell what your argument is.

You can primarily control speed via pedalling rate hence avoiding the need to directly brake at all, and in the case you do need to brake, you still have the choice to use the front brake or brake via your legs (i.e. through the back wheel) when its too sketchy to use a front brake. So even in odd occassion where the front brake is the bad choice, you still have a perfectly adequite braking mechanism without the need for additional components.

Like I said, riders should ride whatever they are comfortable with, but there is no NEED for a rear brake at all.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (22 May 2011)

I'm not arguing at all. 

Conditions can quickly change or be misread, especially if you are a novice, as I am. 

Experience and hindsight are wonderful things.

Ride with both brakes if you must. 

Ride with one brake if you like. 

Ride with none if you want to. 

I really don't mind. 

Use a stick to brake with if you feel you have to. 

Whatever you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 May 2011)

I didnt mean argument in a confrontational way  I just meant I couldnt tell exactly what the point/opinion/argument you were expressing meant in context.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (22 May 2011)

When it comes to how many brakes on a fixed gear bike, I'm Switzerland. And by that I don't mean red and cross. I am neutral.

On one country ride with my gf (which does not happen very often at all) on a hill decent the road swept round a corner dropping quickly and becoming increasingly and unexpectedly tight, and the ground became gravelly and dusty. At the cadence I was going at I didn't feel I could adequately resist the pedals to take the corner safely and was wary of using the front brake (which works very well) on what was obviously a potentially slippy surface. I did take the corner safely, but had wished for a second that I had a rear brake to help take a little speed off that corner. This may have less to do with traction and more to do with confidence on unfamilar roads and conditions tho.

In everyday commute, I know every part of the route inside out so don't get any surprises in the terrain, just from the other people using it sometimes, so the front brake is all I need.


----------



## Christopher (23 May 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Now that's extreme on a new level


Well spotted! They were having their weekly clean!

To add to the brake debate, I did take the rear brake off but found there just wasn't enough stopping power - perhaps I use the rear brake too much.


----------



## colinr (23 May 2011)

Front brake only, don't want cables messing up my clean lines


----------



## wheres_my_beard (23 May 2011)

Christopher said:


> Well spotted! They were having their weekly clean!
> 
> To add to the brake debate, I did take the rear brake off but found there just wasn't enough stopping power - perhaps I use the rear brake too much.




Sounds like you need to adjust your brakes to me. Does a weekly clean help??


----------



## Christopher (23 May 2011)

The weekly clean is more to stop the rims getting too ground down by muck in the brake blocks. I used to have a bad problem with metal shavings getting into the blocks and eroding the rim a bit faster than I liked.


----------



## Ibbots (25 May 2011)

Here's my glow in the dark Pompino all weather commuter, or "the lump" as I like to call it, now finally finished with new rack and back brake removed - kept the cable in place in case I have a whim to go single speed for a while. Not sure about glowing in the dark yet but does catch the eye in daylight and helped convince my wife that I should be allowed yet another bike. All the moving bits came off my Langster, rest were resting in the shed.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (25 May 2011)

I thing we need to see a picture of that frame after dark...


----------



## henryst (25 May 2011)

Will do!
As for the bar tape - its from fixit I think, not that padded but I like the sleek white.



smokeysmoo said:


> Nice ride, now turn it around and take a proper pic please


----------



## Ibbots (25 May 2011)

wheres_my_beard said:


> I thing we need to see a picture of that frame after dark...



Been for a ride in the dark tonight and, whilst can't say it glowed, the frame had a certain ethereal quality to it.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (25 May 2011)

Get some UV lights on booms attached to the bike somehow - insta-glow


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 May 2011)

Ibbots said:


> Here's my glow in the dark Pompino all weather commuter, or "the lump" as I like to call it, now finally finished with new rack and back brake removed - kept the cable in place in case I have a whim to go single speed for a while. Not sure about glowing in the dark yet but does catch the eye in daylight and helped convince my wife that I should be allowed yet another bike. All the moving bits came off my Langster, rest were resting in the shed.[attachment=3671:P1040010.JPG]




i have just got a pomp and i like your guards, where did you get them from?


----------



## Ibbots (25 May 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> i have just got a pomp and i like your guards, where did you get them from?



Wiggle - http://www.wiggle.co.uk/vavert-road-bike-fixed-mudguards/

some nice colour options. I had to drill the rear 'guard to fix to the fixing point under the seat stay bridge


----------



## BenDeason (26 May 2011)

95 Kona Explosif 
xtr cranks
Pace pc31
Hope pro 2 ss/mavic 719
hope pro2/mavic xm719
shimano dx v brake and lever

Photos will be up soon


----------



## BenDeason (28 May 2011)




----------



## wheres_my_beard (28 May 2011)

There's something about a clutter-free single speed that I find really pleasing to the eye. Looking good Ben. 

Are you happy with your chain tension?


----------



## colinr (28 May 2011)

> Are you happy with your chain tension?


 
What he's trying to say is…

Chain's a bit slack 





What sort of riding do you use that for?


----------



## wheres_my_beard (28 May 2011)

Slackness is a very personal thing... some people like it slack, some like it tight.

Like many things in life.


I have had a chain come off on my SS while forcing my bike up a frustrating hill, and the shock of that happening especially when you are clipped in makes me worry about chain tension, especially if the bike in on rough or rugged terrain.


----------



## Jonathing (29 May 2011)

wheres_my_beard said:


> Slackness is a very personal thing... some people like it slack, some like it tight.
> 
> Like many things in life.



While I appreciate the attraction of slack I'm not sure why one would want it when it comes to chain tension? As I understand it tight chain = efficient power transfer.


----------



## Ibbots (29 May 2011)

Jonathing said:


> While I appreciate the attraction of slack I'm not sure why one would want it when it comes to chain tension? As I understand it tight chain = efficient power transfer.



The chain will tighten up along the top line under pressure in any case. Coaches at the velodrome used to tell us to have the chain as slack as possible without actually being able to throw it off the rings, the old boys used to set the cranks spinning and fling the bike up in an arc to see if they could dislodge the chain. If the chain is too tight it will cause drag in the drive train and also increase wear. You do need some tension for the freehub to work properly when riding single speed and obviously don't want the chain swinging round and rattling when fixed, but I'd try and avoid having the china too tight.


----------



## Bunneh (29 May 2011)

Posted one in a new thread, was blind and never saw this one, doh!

Anyhoo, 3 images, similar angles.


----------



## Jonathing (29 May 2011)

Ibbots said:


> The chain will tighten up along the top line under pressure in any case.... but I'd try and avoid having the china too tight.



Ta for clearing that up for me.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (29 May 2011)

Ibbots said:


> The chain will tighten up along the top line under pressure in any case.



Sure, but the tension across the top will mean that the slack is moved to the bottom line. This is the line that feeds the chain to the smaller rear cog, where it is most likely to be dislodged in bumpy terrain or sporadic cycling where the chain isn't under constant tension via the crank.


----------



## Ibbots (29 May 2011)

wheres_my_beard said:


> Sure, but the tension across the top will mean that the slack is moved to the bottom line. This is the line that feeds the chain to the smaller rear cog, where it is most likely to be dislodged in bumpy terrain or sporadic cycling where the chain isn't under constant tension via the crank.





true, but that's why single speed and fixed cogs have bigger teeth and why you check that the chain is not too loose. I don't like to have the chain too loose on road because the rattling on rough surfaces bugs me, but don't want a tight chain either. I tend to set the chain with a few mm of flex and have never thrown a chain on or off road - snapped a few, which I like to think of as being due to my impressive power and not poor maintenance or technique.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (29 May 2011)

If you are going to check tension, you need to be able to do something about it. 

If you don't have a frame, or a modification that allows this, you will need a device that does, i.e. a chain tensioner or an eccentric hub/ bb etc


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jun 2011)

93 Kona Kilauea frame bought off ebay two years ago, finally built up with bits I had in the shed (for 15 years) along with some modern odds n sods I got off ebay or in online sales. SS conversion done using velosolo spacers and tensioner.

Rode her in this incarnation for the first time about an hour ago. Can't stop grinning. Going out on the South Downs this afternoon.





Sorry but I'm no photographer and my blackberry camera ain't up to much.

Comments, suggestions for improvement, on her most welcome.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (4 Jun 2011)

Looks great! 

If you came back from your ride grinning you must have got something right.

I used similar bars to you for a while, but flipped over, they were really comfy


----------



## andylaw79 (27 Jun 2011)

Ibbots said:


> Hello, here's my selection of single speeds. No rebuilt classics I'm afraid but a couple are steel. First one, originally intended to use up some spare parts I had lying with a new frame, is my fast commuter
> [attachment=2552:P1030695.JPG]
> 
> The dirty/Winter commuter:
> ...



On your winter commuter what are the mud guards? Are they SKS race blades?


----------



## Ibbots (27 Jun 2011)

andylaw79 said:


> On your winter commuter what are the mud guards? Are they SKS race blades?




yes, the wider ones for a hybrid. Not perfect fit for 26" wheels but with some messing about with the stays them in a reasonable position. No protection from spray in the face whn very we though!


----------



## Nigel182 (29 Jun 2011)

My front wheel got wiped out by a Muppet Learner who managed to reverse into me and then drive off without me getting chance to get their number but they have got a large shoe sized dent i their rear door as they started to drive off.....

Got a replacement wheel from the 'Bay' on the way.....

don't match rear will have to sort that at a later date.


----------



## Nigel182 (2 Jul 2011)

As well as Wheel Knackered Forks have had it too....

Picked up a replacement Frame and Forks....

Now got the task of putting it together....
Will keep updating as it's ongoing.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (2 Jul 2011)

You could start a seperate thread and give us a log of what you get up to... I'd love to follow what you do with that great looking frame.


----------



## Bicycle (6 Jul 2011)

http://i1216.photobu...jolucas/005.jpg

This may or may not be an image of my fixie. I'm not clever with computers...

Early-nineties Claud Butler Criterium (531) frame

Gearing is 50:20 giving (I think) around 69". It just happened to have a 50-tooth chainring on it at the outset.

The pedals are old Egg Beaters.

The bars are the originals, cut and flipped (which I'm not sure was a good idea now... )

Brake levers are cheaply-sourced and look it. I had to mallet them into the ends of the bars...

Rear brakes were removed at first build and then quickly replaced after some amusing moments.

The saddle is a cheap and old Selle Italia that I had lying around and the bar tape is stripey like a _Tricolore

_The picture is poor-quality because it was taken with a telephone late in the evening.

I love this thing, but I will understand if it has scorn poured on it by serious cyclists.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (6 Jul 2011)

I think it looks smart.



Nice build. 

What makes you think you're not a serious cyclist? You have a bike that you built yourself, and you ride it; how much more serious could you be about cycling? 

If other people don't like it they can take a hike and/or f*ck off.


----------



## format (7 Jul 2011)

Picked this up off gumtree for £100 and did a little work on it.






Freewheel hub off of some old bmx
Raleigh Reynolds 501 frame
Cinelli bars and stem
Shimano Deore brakes


----------



## brockers (7 Jul 2011)

^^ Nice that. Here's mine

An old Peugeot 531 sprayed up. Midge bars and radioactive bar-tape. And my lovely old Flite saddle with my name stitched in!


----------



## format (7 Jul 2011)

Thanks, your bike is pretty nice too! I think I'll get mine resprayed eventually - a pal runs a bike shop and is planning on getting big spray machine in sometime soon!


----------



## Nigel182 (11 Jul 2011)

Singlespeed almost finished but back on the road...needs a Quill Stem to really finish it off.....






might also get a Front Wheel to match the rear but at mo am liking it how it is....but will probably change my mind.
It rides great but had a fair bit of Toe Overlap with SPD pedals on so fitted Brick Lane Bikes Track Pedals... may go with Toe Straps if they don't get in the way of the wheel...or maybe try slightly shorter cranks.

and finally the Arty Black & White Pic.......


----------



## Allirog (19 Jul 2011)

Carrera Subway Zero.The ultimate cheapo singlespeed at £179.99 .Best bike i've ever owned.Light,fast and fun to ride


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Jul 2011)

WTF is going on with those handlebars?


----------



## Allirog (20 Jul 2011)

I'm a shortarse/shotarm type and having the bars in that position prevents my nose rubbing on the front tyre.
*Allirog*


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Jul 2011)

If you have to put your bars in an orientation that is outside of their intended use to make the bike "fit" then your frame is the wrong size.


----------



## Allirog (21 Jul 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> If you have to put your bars in an orientation that is outside of their intended use to make the bike "fit" then your frame is the wrong size.



Well,the bike was so cheap that I decided to make my body frame fit it.The present setup works for me. I may saw off the drop section because I never use them, even on my 21 speed road bike with a correct sized frame.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (21 Jul 2011)

Get a shorter stem perhaps? like one of these:

http://www.google.co...=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## colinr (13 Aug 2011)

Il Pompino lives! Guards and rack to follow (and chain tugs).


----------



## wheres_my_beard (13 Aug 2011)

It's not just me that likes to have underslung front lights...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Aug 2011)

colinr said:


> Il Pompino lives! Guards and rack to follow (and chain tugs).




don't do it, keep it simple. i had a rack, carradice etc etc. it turned the lively frame into a sluggish tank uphill.


----------



## DrSquirrel (13 Aug 2011)

Just replaced my wheels the other day with some new ones from another CCer...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Aug 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> Just replaced my wheels the other day with some new ones from another CCer...




i offered him £80 for those wheels, he blew me off.....hehehe, only needed them for spares. they look good on your bike tho.


----------



## DrSquirrel (13 Aug 2011)

125 for 160 wheels with 2x 10 tyres can't really be beaten. And I can attest for how new they were, they smelt new and the rubber was unused (certianly a far cry from how it looked after I rode them for 10m !).

Win win really  part of me wished they were black but im happy with this


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Aug 2011)

white looks good, matches the decals. you're right a fair price, but i just didn't want to pay more than £80 for some spare wheels. at least your both happy. decent tyres as well.


----------



## colinr (13 Aug 2011)

I already have a fixed for ragging around. This is my practical bike. Took it round a BMX track today though


----------



## JDP (13 Aug 2011)

colinr said:


> Il Pompino lives! Guards and rack to follow (and chain tugs).




Looking good.


----------



## colinr (13 Aug 2011)

I've decided to go with flats and single speed. Cages reminded me of why I went clipless and running fixed on flats is a bit too spicy for my liking. Hills are a chore though, can't pull on the pedals!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Aug 2011)

I've been running flats for about 300 miles on fixed with no problems. Then when my mrs fell off the brommie, I had to rush to get the car. That's when my leg nearly got ripped off, my pants leg became unrolled. Since then, I only wear tights and clipsless. Just to be on the safe side


----------



## colinr (14 Aug 2011)

I really want a bike I can wear regular shoes on though. Not willing to do flats and fixed so went flats and freewheel over fixed and clips. Still a pleasure to ride though, just makes hills harder.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Aug 2011)

colinr said:


> I really want a bike I can wear regular shoes on though. Not willing to do flats and fixed so went flats and freewheel over fixed and clips. Still a pleasure to ride though, just makes hills harder.


Makes sense. I have not done a winter fixed yet. I may end up ss, no way I'm going flats on fixie again, just in case of a slip.


----------



## Jezston (14 Aug 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> Just replaced my wheels the other day with some new ones from another CCer...



Those bars ... blimey!

Be careful using the front brake


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> Those bars ... blimey!
> Be careful using the front brake



Nothing wrong with them Jez, they're the only way to travel, here's mine


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (20 Aug 2011)

the rest are here:-

more piccies here!!


----------



## Lell (21 Sep 2011)

Here is my "new" fixed gear. It was a bit harder and more expensive than I expected to build, but I am really pleased with the result! Still getting used to riding fixed, but enjoying it so far!


----------



## busdennis (22 Sep 2011)

first time fixed today

need a yellow saddle, yellow pedals and a bigger rear cog. currently im on 97 inches


----------



## Fixedwheelnut (23 Sep 2011)

Well it's been a while, I was trying to find period parts but got fed up waiting and just built it anyway or it would have just sat there pining for the road.





Spec:
Claud Butler 531 lugless steel frame [mid fifties]
Miche cranks,
Normandy Hubs on Mavic Record du Monde de l'Heure sprint rims with tubs,
Brooks Swift saddle,
Nitto B123 steel bars and Nitto Pearl stem,
Campagnolo brake levers,
and a Hi-Gear brake because it was the only one in the shed with enough drop 


And my TT bike an old Raleigh Team Proffessional 531C, complete with my lardy arse 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fixedwheelnut/5794346829/in/photostream/]



[/url]


----------



## wheres_my_beard (24 Sep 2011)

busdennis said:


> [attachment=5366:fixed.JPG]
> 
> first time fixed today
> 
> need a yellow saddle, yellow pedals and a bigger rear cog. currently im on 97 inches



97" is huge!! What gears are you on to get that? Im on 85" now, and since changing there are some hills I avoid on my commute to save my knees, as hill starts are a real pain(I live in Norwich, which isn't as flat as you might think.) 

The double crank looks a bit odd.... did you flip it around for a better chainline?


----------



## busdennis (25 Sep 2011)

wheres_my_beard said:


> 97" is huge!! What gears are you on to get that? Im on 85" now, and since changing there are some hills I avoid on my commute to save my knees, as hill starts are a real pain(I live in Norwich, which isn't as flat as you might think.)
> 
> The double crank looks a bit odd.... did you flip it around for a better chainline?





hi fella

i was just using the smaller chain ring until my spacer washers arrived from ebay
using the 52 front (from the doner bike) 14 on the rear(came with the rear wheel) = 97.1 on sheldons website
ordered a 17t cog again fom the bay


----------



## Jezston (27 Sep 2011)

52 14!!!

52 17 is still pretty epic!

I'm guessing you live somewhere fairly flat?


----------



## gb155 (27 Sep 2011)

Removed the Spesh declas 

Added red tyres

Hipster man


----------



## Shrimp_Stu (27 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Removed the Spesh declas
> 
> Added red tyres
> 
> Hipster man



Is that a Langster? Did you use a hairdryer? 

I bought one two weeks ago, already swapped out bars for Profile Airwing bullhorns, brake pads (kool stop) and tyres (Continental GPS4000s).


----------



## gb155 (27 Sep 2011)

Shrimp_Stu said:


> Is that a Langster? Did you use a hairdryer?
> 
> I bought one two weeks ago, already swapped out bars for Profile Airwing bullhorns, brake pads (kool stop) and tyres (Continental GPS4000s).




Yup and no, they just peel right off


----------



## adds21 (28 Sep 2011)

So, I'm slightly embarrassed by this bike! Don't get me wrong, I love it, but I'm also in my early 40's, not early 20's, so I really shouldn't be seen on it!

However, I can't help it. It brings a smile to my face whenever I swap it for my normal, boring, Ribble commuter! (nothing wrong with my Ribble you understand, it's just my day-to-day bike).

It's about a 67" (fixed) gear, but my commute had about 800 feet of climbing over 7 miles, so I need all the help I can get. Interesting down the hills though!

(Sorry about the quality of the photo. It's parked behind my desk when I'm at work)


----------



## Nigel182 (28 Sep 2011)

adds21 said:


> So, I'm slightly embarrassed by this bike! Don't get me wrong, I love it, but I'm also in my early 40's, not early 20's, so I really shouldn't be seen on it!
> 
> However, I can't help it. It brings a smile to my face whenever I swap it for my normal, boring, Ribble commuter! (nothing wrong with my Ribble you understand, it's just my day-to-day bike).
> 
> ...




Great Looking bike.....

i'm a Mid 40's Rider who seems to enjoy my Singlespeed a little too much and almost brought a Singlespeed similar to your one, and on my Road Bike have Red Tyres.....as Red is a Fast Colour haha


----------



## Goldie (30 Sep 2011)

Fixedwheelnut said:


> Well it's been a while, I was trying to find period parts but got fed up waiting and just built it anyway or it would have just sat there pining for the road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're both absolute corkers. Fillet brazed Claud and team liveried Raliegh in the same house- I am VERY jealous!


----------



## NotFabian (1 Oct 2011)

Almost finished, my Raleigh(reynolds 531), was a 7speed, now a single-free with 41/16. Spent a bit more than planned but did all the work myself inc painting, thanks to youtube tutorials. Most of the cost was aesthetics









[font="'Arial Narrow"]sorry tiny picture[/font]


----------



## just jim (3 Oct 2011)

That's going to spin up nicely!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Oct 2011)

NotFabian said:


> Almost finished, my Raleigh(reynolds 531), was a 7speed, now a single-free with 41/16. Spent a bit more than planned but did all the work myself inc painting, thanks to youtube tutorials. Most of the cost was aesthetics
> 
> 
> 
> ...




41/16=41 inch gearing, is that right? seems a bit low.


----------



## NotFabian (4 Oct 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> 41/16=41 inch gearing, is that right? seems a bit low.






41 would be v low...it's <68inches according to sheldon's calculator, some nasty hills where I live.


----------



## zigzag (6 Oct 2011)

just put it back together yesterday (after five-year break):






it's a very basic bike, but goes alright, smooth and quiet. i have few upgrades in mind, depending on how much i will be riding it. more shots here.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Oct 2011)

NotFabian said:


> 41 would be v low...it's <68inches according to sheldon's calculator, some nasty hills where I live.



true, i wonder what i did wrong last time?


----------



## NotFabian (7 Oct 2011)

zigzag said:


> just put it back together yesterday (after five-year break):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great, I like the simple clean lines, no fuss.


----------



## Bicycle (8 Oct 2011)

Lovely!

I also had standard drop-bar brake levers on my home-made bullhorns.

Foolishly I spent over £10 on a set of reverse levers.

Looking at your bike reminds me how much I miss the old levers....

You are one of those brave souls who ride without a rear brake.

I just don't have the bottle for that.


----------



## zigzag (10 Oct 2011)

thank you! regarding rear brake - i have rear brake on my other bikes, but (almost) never use it. i don't see the need for rear brake on tarmac, except very fast windy descents which i am not going to do on this bike.


----------



## Bicycle (12 Oct 2011)

zigzag said:


> thank you! regarding rear brake - i have rear brake on my other bikes, but (almost) never use it. i don't see the need for rear brake on tarmac, except very fast windy descents which i am not going to do on this bike.



Aaaah... That might explain my cowardice.

My fixie sees a lot of use in the Malvern Hills, where descents reach 32 mph with ease on slightly winding roads.

With 69" gearing, 32 mph is about my max descending. I once saw 35 but I think the computer had a wobble as I haven't seen that speed since, despite trying to beat it.

Maybe my emotional need for a rear brake comes from regularly descending in _'legs going invisible'_ mode.

On the flat it stops pretty well on the front - and even stands quite nicely on its wheel without drama.

One thing I can't bring myself to do is lock the rear with my pedals. I'm too tight to wear the rubber out faster than I need to.


----------



## mr Mag00 (14 Oct 2011)

can this come in here?


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2011)

zigzag said:


> thank you! regarding rear brake - i have rear brake on my other bikes, but (almost) never use it. i don't see the need for rear brake on tarmac, except very fast windy descents which i am not going to do on this bike.



I have a rear brake on both my fixed and my geared bike. Its for when its slippery, I leave the front brake alone if I can see its slippery. Its better to use a back brake when its slippery, more chance of controlling a misbehaving back and if I drop it I'm most likely to land on my well padded arse, if I use the front I'm likely to land on my face.


----------



## Stealthy (18 Oct 2011)

OK newbie on this forum so don't be too harsh. I've been into bikes for a long while and got a bit bored with my regular ride and wanted a back to basics bike no frills. Ended up over a couple of weekends being my idea of a perfect bike. 

Trek 6000 frame from my garage powder coated 
Bought a second hand mountain bike to scavenge some bits 
Single speed conversion 
Project II Forks 

All very nice around 9kg lovely bike to ride. Then added an electric motor to the front and a Lipo battery now its 13.8kg (extremely light for an electric bike). 

Now its really fun! Still work in progress but you get the idea.


----------



## stevevw (19 Oct 2011)

And at last I have got round to adding a picture of mine here. Taken just after the recent track session at Herne Hill hence no brakes, usually has a front only.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (19 Oct 2011)

Stealthy said:


> ... wanted a back to basics bike no frills... Then added an electric motor to the front



Interesting.

Is it still a singlespeed if you add a motor?

Nice conversion otherwise. 

How's that tensioner working out? I used a very similar one (DMR Tensionseeker 2), which sucked massively (it didn't keep the chain tension, and interfered stupidly with the chain line) and then critically broke.


----------



## Stealthy (19 Oct 2011)

wheres_my_beard said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Is it still a singlespeed if you add a motor?
> 
> ...




Thanks, I think the ethos is there, I've taken off all the stuff I don't need. The motor means it will go up any hill without a problem. I realise it would not be to everyones taste though!

Chain tensioner 'so far so good' got the kit from Charlie Bike Monger


----------



## angeleye (30 Oct 2011)

heres my latest build, enjoying the s/s riding so much i decided to build one to my own spec, its a giant cadex carbon frame with aluminium forks and lugs, grammo viper carbon front wheel 48 tooth sturmy crankset and 16 tooth rear cog, running a white industries eccentric eno rear hub for getting the tention and h+and sons rear rim, some old narrow track bars, and ritchy comp saddle, she flies and gives me a nice average speed between 18 and 21 mph on my 7.5 mile commute to work


----------



## al-fresco (28 Nov 2011)

Lovin' it!


----------



## Dan_h (28 Nov 2011)

stevevw said:


> And at last I have got round to adding a picture of mine here. Taken just after the recent track session at Herne Hill hence no brakes, usually has a front only.


 
Wow, that is shiny! What a fantastic looking bike!


----------



## david1701 (28 Nov 2011)

stevevw said:


> And at last I have got round to adding a picture of mine here. Taken just after the recent track session at Herne Hill hence no brakes, usually has a front only.


 
maaaay have made a small mess here


----------



## Pennine-Paul (11 Apr 2012)

This thread needs resurrecting 
Here's my fixed gear,unknown frame,Bocama professional lugs,columbus tubing,
frame number 347 so not a large frame builder whoever built it.
Any ideas anyone?????, I've had a dozen people tell me a dozen different frame makers 
Been using bullhorns on my s/s and fixed gear bikes for years,but my backs much
happier with the downhill bars and bmx stem currently fitted,Looks kinda weird/dorky
but it rides fine and it helps with hillclimbing too,













awaiting arrival of a campy athena brake for the front via fleabay
I'll probably upgrade the chainset sometime but other than that I'm happy with it


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2012)

I posted on this thread in 2009 with a picture of my Pearson, I'll bring it up to date with a fresh picture



2007 Pearson Touche fully kitted for commuting, carrier lights and mudguards, used for commuting, general running about and winter club rides, these days running a 44x18 65 inch gear, recently fitted with a new cog, chainring, chain and front tyre.


----------



## Boris Bajic (11 Apr 2012)

dave r said:


> I posted on this thread in 2009 with a picture of my Pearson, I'll bring it up to date with a fresh picture
> View attachment 8517
> 
> 
> 2007 Pearson Touche fully kitted for commuting, carrier lights and mudguards, used for commuting, general running about and winter club rides, these days running a 44x18 65 inch gear, *recently fitted with a new cog, chainring, chain and front tyre*.


 
It's like I said. Fixed-gear fixies are simply NOT low-maintenance. I bet that's not the first time this past decade that you've had to replace or adjust a part on that bike....


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> It's like I said. Fixed-gear fixies are simply NOT low-maintenance. I bet that's not the first time this past decade that you've had to replace or adjust a part on that bike....


 
All bikes need maintenance, I do a lot of miles, the Pearson's done between 12 & 15000 miles, things wear out, the cog and chainring had been on the bike about eighteen months and the chain about twelve months, there's a lot less to maintain on the fixed than on the geared bike and its a lot cheaper.


----------



## colly (11 Apr 2012)

stevevw said:


> And at last I have got round to adding a picture of mine here. Taken just after the recent track session at Herne Hill hence no brakes, usually has a front only.


Very nice. I like shiny.


----------



## Dan_h (12 Apr 2012)

Okay then, Here is my Giant Bowery '72 fixie. In laquered steel so you can see the discolouration around the welds etc. It is fairly standard, the only change being the San Marco saddle and it now has a set of clipless pedals instead of the clips / straps combo in the photos.


----------



## stevevw (17 Apr 2012)

Another of mine, well I did build it for my son but it is still with me. 1977 Claud Butler Dalesman single speed 52 - 18 gearing. Loverly to ride and suprisingly light too.


----------



## just jim (17 Apr 2012)

Super nice!


----------



## colly (17 Apr 2012)

stevevw said:


> Another of mine, well I did build it for my son but it is still with me. 1977 Claud Butler Dalesman single speed 52 - 18 gearing. Loverly to ride and suprisingly light too.


You let it get WET????


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Apr 2012)

stevevw said:


> Another of mine, well I did build it for my son but it is still with me. 1977 Claud Butler Dalesman single speed 52 - 18 gearing. Loverly to ride and suprisingly light too.


 
Nicely retro, and some good colour co-ordination.
I particularly like the red centrepulls.
*approves*


----------



## phil120867 (30 Apr 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/16712233@N08/6982196920/in/photostream

this si my 09 Langster build for the commute 52x18

http://www.flickr.com/photos/16712233@N08/7128280635/in/photostream/

and this is an 01 gary Fisher Big Sur single speed for when its too wet for the proper MTB, Like yesterday! 32x16


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Apr 2012)

Here's my Dynatech 401Ti, which has graced these pages before, but as a SS.
It's now a fixed.
39T 105 chainset, with a 15T fixed and 17T freewheel on a flip-flop hub, for 71" and 62".
My main commuting bike, and I'm thinking of touring on it later in the year.







EDIT I need to sort out the colour correction on my camera. It's far more purple than that!!


----------



## Sergeant Pluck (7 May 2012)

My Bob Jackson. Different saddle on now, and I have a Carradice barley on the back, but it still looks generally like this:


----------



## stevevw (10 May 2012)

colly said:


> You let it get WET????


 Yes it got very wet on it's very first proper ride. I did strip it down, clean it all and put it back together again before my son saw what i had done


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Jul 2012)

This is now on my wonderful Boardman SC Comp to test my knees ! Must thank Danbo for it......i think !




18t down to 13t with a 42t up front  Great on the straights,bit tougher up Rivington !!!!!


----------



## jim55 (2 Jul 2012)

i need a set of those brake levers to use with bullhorns (tt style ,in the end pieces with the cables running inside the bars ,any idea what to search for on ebay?


----------



## Pennine-Paul (2 Jul 2012)

jim55 said:


> i need a set of those brake levers to use with bullhorns (tt style ,in the end pieces with the cables running inside the bars ,any idea what to search for on ebay?


 
tt or time trial levers


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Jul 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> This is now on my wonderful Boardman SC Comp to test my knees ! Must thank Danbo for it......i think !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

85"......fark that!


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Jul 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> 85"......**** that!


Was a good test yesterday on the hills and the driving rain and mist,i take it i've gone giddy with this setup !


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Jul 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> Was a good test yesterday on the hills and the driving rain and mist,i take it i've gone giddy with this setup !


for me 63" is spot on, pennine_paul runs 82" with no issues and gets up hills quicker than me.


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Jul 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> for me 63" is spot on, pennine_paul runs 82" with no issues and gets up hills quicker than me.


Front chainring is due a change so i might drop it down a tooth or two if it hurts too much ! Must admit on the straights and even the big downhills it was a brilliant set-up


----------



## Pennine-Paul (2 Jul 2012)

I tried running 91 " last week,you start creating your own headwind
when you put the hammer down 
Think 82" for the hills and 87" for the flats is about right for me


----------



## HLaB (2 Jul 2012)

It might be heavy & cheap but I find it fun, my Viking Road FX; I've still not plucked up the courage yet to go fixed 




Since the pic was took I've added spd pedals in order to get up the hills up north


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> It might be heavy & cheap but I find it fun, my Viking Road FX; I've still not plucked up the courage yet to go fixed
> View attachment 10575
> 
> Since the pic was took I've added spd pedals in order to get up the hills up north


Go fixed,you know you want to ! Don't worry about the hills up North,they can be a nice walk if the pedals stop !


----------



## jim55 (2 Jul 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> tt or time trial levers


hahahah i put in tt in ebay and got audis lol


----------



## Pennine-Paul (2 Jul 2012)

of course looking in the cycling section might prove fortuitous


----------



## bloomers100 (6 Jul 2012)

Hi not a frequent visitor here, but you seem a friendly lot. 

This is mine for commuting across Essex and riding around the lanes.


----------



## colly (6 Jul 2012)

bloomers100 said:


> Hi not a frequent visitor here, but you seem a friendly lot.
> 
> This is mine for commuting across Essex and riding around the lanes.


 
Welcome to the forum. 

Nice bike.


----------



## steve broughton (8 Jul 2012)

Edinburgh Cycles track 12 though pedals now clipless and reflectors in the bin, had it a week and only done about 40 miles, saddle will be replaced by a b17.


----------



## lip03 (13 Jul 2012)

papercorn2000 said:


> http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2007/sept/2/GutoWilliams_2.htm
> 
> Here's mine...


what stem is that? looks interesting


----------



## lip03 (13 Jul 2012)

Roadrunner78 said:


> My single speed was a bit of a winter project. I got a free bike for taking delivery and building a friend's bike, his old bike  . Good timing as well as my road bike's frame is going to Bob Jackson Cycles for a respray. Anyhoo its hardly top spec but with 5 weeks quoted for the return of my frame and winter almost here it'll make a perfect winter hack.
> Before.
> 
> 
> ...


hey roadrunner how did you find getting your chainline right currently converting a similar mtb! dont see many let alone get to ask someone whos converted one!!


----------



## Farky (22 Jul 2012)

A few minor up-grades, 4 months of commuting (plus London to Brighton) and just shy of 700 miles and I love mine. 46t 17 for me which is just over 71 inches


----------



## TechMech (28 Jul 2012)

Lovely bikes guys, I must get some pics of my SS up when she's finished....just the wheel upgrade to go now.


----------



## Christopher (28 Jul 2012)

1983 Dawes Windsor converted to 42-17 fixed. Not pretty but gets the job done. It is a little undergeared for weekend rides but about right for slightly lumpy commute


----------



## TechMech (28 Jul 2012)

Update: Got my new wheel back from LBS this morning 
It's a Halo rear track hub Fixed/Free laced to a Mavic CXP33 rim with DT Swiss double butted spokes (2.0/1.8).
In addition I've added Velox rim tape, a lightweight Vittoria inner tube (80g) and Schwalbe Ultremo ZX tyres (folding)
The whole lot tipped the scales at 1,328g (without any sprockets installed)


----------



## wheres_my_beard (28 Jul 2012)

The most recent incarnation of my Charge, after a number of months off the road, and many replacement parts (seatpost, clamp, saddle, crank, chain, pedals, grips and a tyre):


----------



## Boris Bajic (28 Jul 2012)

wheres_my_beard said:


> The most recent incarnation of my Charge, after a number of months off the road, and many replacement parts (seatpost, clamp, saddle, crank, chain, pedals, grips and a tyre):


 
This is a lovely thing. It breaks all my rules for a fixed-gear bicycle, but I cannot help liking it a lot. It has naked eggbeaters, which lets it break most of the rules anyway...

My rules?

I've just made them up, but they are as follows:

1. No lime green, particularly on rims.
2. If drops are retained, then standard brake levers (hoods) must be retained.
3. Quill stems only.
4. Two brakes good, One brake bad.
5. Bars shouldn't be set a yard below the saddle. (By 'a yard' I mean as far as the one in the picture is).
6. Bar tape only on drops. Not the novelty grips from a 16" kid's bike.

Thankyou for re-introducing me to oove and hate in the same image.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (28 Jul 2012)

Don't you have a rule about matching tyres and half-link chains?

Personally I oove it, although I am a little scared of it after not riding it for 7 months, due to buying a lovely geared bike in January. All the gears have softened my right up.


----------



## Boris Bajic (28 Jul 2012)

wheres_my_beard said:


> Don't you have a rule about matching tyres and half-link chains?


 
No, that would be silly!

But I've just made up another one that isn't silly:

7. Any writing should be in the proper place, which is in the middle of the crossbar or downtube. 

I do think that bicycle of yours is wonderful, but if you keep provoking me I'll just keep inventing new rules and then the Style Poleece will confiscate it.

I have the power. Rule 8 (which i just invented) tells me I have the power.


----------



## jim55 (29 Jul 2012)

Just finished swapping all my bits over tnt fully built up weight is tipping the scales at under 8 k so pretty good I think





The rear brake is only a temp measure and the saddle is a trial , iv got a brown charge spoon but iv been getting numb bits lately , so this sadlles got a cutout ,


----------



## HLaB (29 Jul 2012)

jim55 said:


> Just finished swapping all my bits over tnt fully built up weight is tipping the scales at under 8 k so pretty good I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Drop outs (Vertical or Horizontal) has the Boardman got, that chain looks nice and tight


----------



## jim55 (29 Jul 2012)

its a ss /fixed adrian ,quite hard to get app ,so it has track ends ,its a proper fixed frame ,£45!!!! very light alu


----------



## HLaB (29 Jul 2012)

jim55 said:


> its a ss /fixed adrian ,quite hard to get app ,so it has track ends ,its a proper fixed frame ,£45!!!! very light alu


Cool, before I bought the viking I went to hellfrauds and they didn't know what a fixie was and then the mechanic came by and he thought they used to sell them.


----------



## jim55 (29 Jul 2012)

yeah ,obv halfords sold them for a while ,but you dont see them very often ,i think you can still get them somewhere but its mostly the geared ones you see ,iv seen a couple of brand new ones but they dont have track ends ,maybe bordman stopped making /changed the frame


----------



## TechMech (31 Jul 2012)

jim55 said:


> yeah ,obv halfords sold them for a while ,but you dont see them very often ,i think you can still get them somewhere but its mostly the geared ones you see ,iv seen a couple of brand new ones but they dont have track ends ,maybe bordman stopped making /changed the frame


 
I'm not sure if folks are confusing this with the Cyclocross (CX) bikes that Boardman produces, but this is a genuine fixed/Singlespeed bike called the (Comp SC). They stopped producing it last year as the 2011 model was the last one they did. There was one in the Perth Halfords at the end of last year in my size, and I knew that it was last years model, but there was no money off it. I tried to convince the sales guy to give me some discount off it but he wasn't for budging, so I went on Evans and bought my Specialized Langster 2011 model for £100 off list price instead. I do notice however, that Boardman now produce a genuine track bike (a fixed/fixed and no brakes), but it's not available in the UK.


----------



## songsforpolarbears (31 Jul 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/39896672@N07/7686275528/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## uphillstruggler (31 Jul 2012)

Hello Hlab

Out of interest, which Viking did you buy?


----------



## TechMech (1 Aug 2012)

uphillstruggler said:


> Hello Hlab
> 
> Out of interest, which Viking did you buy?



See page 21 for the answer


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Aug 2012)

Cheers


----------



## TechMech (18 Aug 2012)

Here's my Langster after all it's upgrades are now complete


----------



## Alex11 (18 Aug 2012)

alecstilleyedye said:


> my vintage claud butler. 531 single gauge frame with exquisite lugs. the wheels are sprint rims built by the legendary reg harris' mechanic. a bit of digging about has confirmed that it is probably from 1949-1957, although the frame was re-enammelled in the early '60s and has a holdsworth (who bought the brand in 1959) claud butler seat tube sticker when the stem and quick-change stronglight chainset were probably added. the brakes are a bit newer, from the early '70s, from a club-mates bit-box.
> 
> the green brooks' bar tape and saddle (although the bike would have originally been supplied with one) are completely modern but add sartorial elegance…


 
That is exquisite


----------



## edindave (24 Aug 2012)

My new fixed arrived today, On-One Macinato


----------



## Theseus (24 Aug 2012)

edindave said:


> My new fixed arrived today, On-One Macinato


 
Nice!
Will we see it at the office?


----------



## edindave (24 Aug 2012)

Touche said:


> Nice!
> Will we see it at the office?


 
Thanks  
Yes, this will be my main commute and 'post-work training ride' machine.


----------



## TechMech (24 Aug 2012)

edindave said:


> My new fixed arrived today, On-One Macinato


 
Wow! I love that metallic red, where did you buy that from?


----------



## edindave (24 Aug 2012)

TechMech said:


> Wow! I love that metallic red, where did you buy that from?


 
It's from Planet-X, and I'm very impressed with it, and also the DPD couriers they use. I have to thank SimonR for posting a link to it in the £350 what to spend thread, for highlighting it. OK it cost £379 + £20 to build it!


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Aug 2012)

My new Fuji Feather. Changed bars, stem, brake levers and tyres to get it how I like. Hate track bars for road use so they had to go straight away.


----------



## bongofury66 (28 Aug 2012)

My modified Marin Inverness..arty photo...love it to bits.


----------



## Mark Grant (30 Aug 2012)

It's not a Triumph but I had the head badge and I thought that went OK with the blue I used to paint the frame.


----------



## clarion (30 Aug 2012)

Not posted pics for a while, but I've converted my Ridgeback for touring and audax, so here's a couple

On a Surrey 100km ride





Coming home from camping last weekend





I'm off camping again this weekend.


----------



## mcb2080 (30 Aug 2012)

Just got my bike today, still a few things to do to it but here is a quick pic.


----------



## rb58 (31 Aug 2012)

Pinarello Catena. Picture doesn't do it justice. Chromed fork, chrome stays, chrome lugs. Running 46 x 18 fixed.


----------



## Psyclist (12 Sep 2012)

Just been built and am taking the bike for a ride soon if the weather holds out!


----------



## wheres_my_beard (12 Sep 2012)

Looks great Psyclist. What gearing is that you have there? Have you ridden it yet? The 28 minutes since your post is plenty of time to taken it out for spin!!


----------



## l4dva (13 Sep 2012)

Here is my stealthy langster with new bars/brakes... haven't got round to fitting the bar tape yet though


----------



## Psyclist (15 Sep 2012)

wheres_my_beard said:


> Looks great Psyclist. What gearing is that you have there? Have you ridden it yet? The 28 minutes since your post is plenty of time to taken it out for spin!!


 
Sorry for the delayed reply, I didn't get a notification. 46:18 at the mo. I've done 45 miles so far in three days, just taking it slow as I'm back on the saddle after nine months.


----------



## Old Plodder (18 Sep 2012)

First post in this thread; received my new SS today, lovely & light, picture doesn't do it justice.
This was getting it setup, need to add a couple of things; bottles & cages, pump, tool bag, etc, before giving it the first outing.


----------



## mcb2080 (18 Sep 2012)

fatmac said:


> View attachment 12816
> 
> First post in this thread; received my new SS today, lovely & light, picture doesn't do it justice.
> This was getting it setup, need to add a couple of things; bottles & cages, pump, tool bag, etc, before giving it the first outing.


 
What Felt bike is that, really like the look of it and the geometery seems quite relaxed.

Lovely bike


----------



## Old Plodder (19 Sep 2012)

Felt Dispatch, 51cm; 72 degree front, & I think 74 degree seat.
(I buy my bikes in 'end of season sales'; this is either 2011 or 2010 model.)
The cranks are sized for the frame size as well; 170mm.


----------



## djb1971 (19 Sep 2012)

Nice bike !

The little tool they come with are great!


----------



## Old Plodder (19 Sep 2012)

djb1971, I presume you are refering to the bottle opener.........


----------



## djb1971 (19 Sep 2012)




----------



## Twizit (20 Sep 2012)

On One Pompino self build, completed a week or two back but only tried on the commute for the first time this morning. Set one of my fastest times 







Anoyed I went for the tan saddle though. Lighter than expected so might have to move it to another bike and order a brown one to match the bar tape....


----------



## Psyclist (21 Sep 2012)

Twizit said:


> On One Pompino self build, completed a week or two back but only tried on the commute for the first time this morning. Set one of my fastest times
> 
> View attachment 12856


 
Love it!


----------



## Twizit (21 Sep 2012)

Psyclist said:


> Love it!


 
Ta - me too


----------



## Basil.B (21 Sep 2012)

Love that Felt singlespeed, I want one!


----------



## monkeylc (22 Sep 2012)

Psyclist said:


> Just been built and am taking the bike for a ride soon if the weather holds out!


----------



## Andrew Gronow (29 Sep 2012)

l4dva said:


> Here is my stealthy langster with new bars/brakes... haven't got round to fitting the bar tape yet though


 
Got the same bike. How did you remove the decals?


----------



## SS Retro (29 Sep 2012)

Andrew Gronow said:


> Got the same bike. How did you remove the decals?


If the decals are not under the lacquer, pour boiling water over them and peel whilst still hot, then use white spirit or WD40 to remove any glue residue.


----------



## djb1971 (29 Sep 2012)

Use a hair dryer, not boiling water!


----------



## Andrew Gronow (29 Sep 2012)

SS Retro said:


> If the decals are not under the lacquer, pour boiling water over them and peel whilst still hot, then use white spirit or WD40 to remove any glue residue.


Thanks for the reply. I removed plenty of normal decals before but the graphics on my Langtster seem to be painted on. The frame doesn't appear to be lacquered but there's no edge to the decal.


----------



## SS Retro (29 Sep 2012)

If there's no edge I would say its lacquered over, I can't see specialized sign writing there frames.

Oh and if they do turn out to be stickers use a hair dryer for a heat source don't want to fall foul of elf and safety .


----------



## ror3h (1 Oct 2012)

My Genesis Flyer commuter (photo taken back in august - hence the nice weather!)


----------



## SS Retro (1 Oct 2012)

My Box fresh Dawes Mono taken a month or so ago.


----------



## George Blackwell (13 Oct 2012)

Here's my Dave Yates I'm guessing its more of a "Path Racer" judging by the braise ons and clearances .


----------



## George Blackwell (13 Oct 2012)




----------



## George Blackwell (13 Oct 2012)

Can't identify this frame it has two entirely different sets of lugs chunky seat stays twin crown fork etc. niether fork nor bridge are drilled definitely track tight clearances fun to ride.


----------



## zigzag (18 Oct 2012)

swapped the wheels on my folding bike from 3-speed to single speed with back-pedal brake. gear is around 71", the biggest it can have.


----------



## colly (18 Oct 2012)

zigzag said:


> swapped the wheels on my folding bike from 3-speed to single speed with back-pedal brake. gear is around 71", the biggest it can have.


Very nice. Unusual for sure. What does it ride like ?


----------



## wheres_my_beard (18 Oct 2012)

Zigzag, I don't usually like folders, but yours looks great.


----------



## zigzag (18 Oct 2012)

thanks, for a folder it rides great. the frame is flexy like all folding bikes, but still very capable. funny enough i've even raced on it few times, haha:





photo courtesy j.dymond


----------



## mcshroom (20 Oct 2012)

With the addition of some drop bars and DiaCompe 287v levers my winter commuter is starting to look something like I want it to


----------



## apb (21 Oct 2012)

Here's a pic of my Raleigh. Just got around to putting on a new saddle and gave it a wash.





See more here: http://www.cyclechat.net/useralbums/single-speed-project.283/view


----------



## derrick (21 Oct 2012)

colinr said:


> New bike finished. It'll probably stay this colour for about a week.


I could live with that.


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Oct 2012)

That raleigh is how a single speed/fixed should look like in my very humble honest opinion.

Apart from the saddle.

But Blimey, that is a cracker, slightly jealous.


----------



## monkeylc (22 Oct 2012)

colinr said:


> New bike finished. It'll probably stay this colour for about a week.


amazing looking bike mate,really is


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Oct 2012)

On Saturday morning.....





She's not quite so clean now after a ride into the office.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> On Saturday morning.....
> 
> 
> She's not quite so clean now after a ride into the office.


Thems're deep rims greg- what are they?


----------



## dan_bo (22 Oct 2012)

George Blackwell said:


> Here's my Dave Yates I'm guessing its more of a "Path Racer" judging by the braise ons and clearances .


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Oct 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Thems're deep rims greg- what are they?


Tarty.









Allegedly they are Halo rims/wheels but I'm not convinced tbh - not that I'm complaining though I got them secondhand from a CC-er and they don't have Halo branding that I recognise on them like my AeroRage's do. Certainly Halo hubs but the label on the rim either says NH or HN or 7T depending on how you read it.

EDIT: A spot of lunch time googling later and







That's the logo.

Which in turn leads me to deduce they are H PLUS SON SL 42 rims

I suspect the wheels originated in Brick Lane.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Oct 2012)

Was going to say when those were for sale that I didn't think they were Halo rims but more likely H+Son SL42 or Velocity B43 built on a Halo hub, but didn't want to question it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Was going to say when those were for sale that I didn't think they were Halo rims but more likely H+Son SL42 or Velocity B43 built on a Halo hub, but didn't want to question it.


they're nice enough wheels and the seller wasn't trying to mislead (not that you/I are saying he was). they spin up ok and with lots of mass for added flywheel effect once they are moving.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Oct 2012)

The H+Son rim's are good rims if a little heavy.



GregCollins said:


> they're nice enough wheels and* the seller wasn't trying to mislead (not that you/I are saying he was)*. they spin up ok and with lots of mass for added flywheel effect once they are moving.


 
No definitelly not, hence why I didn't comment as it would of been hard to comment without it being seemingly accusatory (especially if I was in a grumpy mood at the time, which I might have been).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> The H+Son rim's are good rims if a little heavy.


The powder coat does the weight no favours but I don't mind a hefty rim, on a good day I don't have to stop once on my 20km commute.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> The H+Son rim's are good rims if a little heavy.


The powder coat does the weight no favours but I don't mind a hefty rim, on a good day I don't have to stop once on my 20km commute.


----------



## Teuchter (26 Oct 2012)

80s Falcon conversion from a couple of years ago when it was still fresh and shiny...



More recently in commuting guise taken this summer...




I've not ridden it for a few months now as its waiting an overhaul followed by a decision on whether or not its going to be sold as part of thinning down my bike fleet.


----------



## Trebz (26 Oct 2012)

My little lady.


----------



## jim55 (26 Oct 2012)

that looks lovely ^^^
BUT,,,,its crying out for drop bars man


----------



## Trebz (26 Oct 2012)

It used to look like this:


----------



## jim55 (26 Oct 2012)

so whats the diff before and after ?it looks very similiar


----------



## Trebz (26 Oct 2012)

Erm... BARS BARS BARS BARS LOOK AT THE BARS.............. !!! :-)


----------



## jim55 (26 Oct 2012)

yeah ,,,riser bars to flats !!not a quantum leap its a proper old style retro frame and (imo )looks best with drops


----------



## Trebz (26 Oct 2012)

Hehe, I agree it would suit drops more but....i'm 42 and have a bad back sooooo... flat bar it is, the riser bar was fitted to give it a 'Gentlemens Bike' look, more traditional than modern. The flat bar was given to me, X-Lite Titanium, so I just HAD to fit it. Gave it a good ride a few weeks ago and it felt great. Really enjoying the ride in comparison to my Retro MTB's.


----------



## jim55 (26 Oct 2012)

i know what u mean ,im 44 and my fixed is running riser bars just now but im in the process of refitting drops ,i tend to spend all my time on the hoods or the flats(for dawdling )but as far as looks go i think drops are far nicer and suit that style of bike better


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Oct 2012)

Trebz said:


> My little lady.


I like her. But please put some plugs in the ends of the bars before you apple core someone.


----------



## inteintel (28 Oct 2012)




----------



## colly (28 Oct 2012)

inteintel said:


>


Looks like a nice frame there.
Makes a change ........that chain is definitely not slack.


----------



## colly (28 Oct 2012)

I never use the drops and spend all my time on the tops or hoods.
So I cut off what I wasn't using.


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Oct 2012)

That looks awful :s Flip them, will look much better and will offer a nice hand position!


----------



## colly (28 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> That looks awful :s Flip them, will look much better and will offer a nice hand position!


Yebbut, nobutt......................It suits me and it's comfy. 

Besides it means I can use the levers off another bike.


----------



## Old Plodder (28 Oct 2012)

colly said:


> Yebbut, nobutt......................It suits me and it's comfy.
> 
> Besides it means I can use the levers off another bike.


That's the right attitude..........


----------



## SportMonkey (28 Oct 2012)

Me and my new baby, a Masi Fixed Drop, steel frame 700/23c 46/16











Sorry for my bunged up cold face


----------



## SportMonkey (30 Oct 2012)

Took some more of it, petrol heads may appreciate the back drop...


----------



## Old Plodder (31 Oct 2012)

Nice looking machine SportMonkey


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Oct 2012)

One of the guys at work has one of those Masi Drops. Nice looking bikes.


----------



## Christopher (31 Oct 2012)

Nice bike - but I don't think you're in Warrington atm, Sporty!


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (31 Oct 2012)

From the location of the bike shop, I'd hazard a guess at the Circuit of the Americas in Austin.... are you going to the race on the 18th sportmonkey?


----------



## SportMonkey (31 Oct 2012)

Christopher said:


> Nice bike - but I don't think you're in Warrington atm, Sporty!


Nope, working in Austin ATM, back to Warrington soon enough.



Harry_Palmer79 said:


> From the location of the bike shop, I'd hazard a guess at the Circuit of the Americas in Austin.... are you going to the race on the 18th sportmonkey?


It is indeed, I'm on a pit pass for the race or so I believe.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (31 Oct 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> It is indeed, I'm on a pit pass for the race or so I believe.


 
Lucky beggar! 

Hopefully it'll be less of a procession than recent races... It certainly _looks_ like a good circuit from what I've seen, so fingers crossed!


----------



## SportMonkey (31 Oct 2012)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> Lucky beggar!
> 
> Hopefully it'll be less of a procession than recent races... It certainly _looks_ like a good circuit from what I've seen, so fingers crossed!


 
I'm sat in race control at present, and it does indeed look amazing. Need to work out filming my lap I reckon.


----------



## Robeh (1 Nov 2012)




----------



## SS Retro (2 Nov 2012)

Robeh said:


> View attachment 14618


Like the look of that tell us more?


----------



## Robeh (2 Nov 2012)

SS Retro said:


> Like the look of that tell us more?


I wish I could say it was a really expensive bit of kit but I cant lol
It's a Viking Urban,i got it cheap for the intention of using it for fitness rides.
ive changed the tyres and brakes so far and i may take the rear brake off.
im a fixie virgin so if any of you peeps have any tip's they would be gratefully received...


----------



## Old Plodder (2 Nov 2012)

Robeh said:


> ...... and i may take the rear brake off.
> im a fixie virgin so if any of you peeps have any tip's they would be gratefully received...


Keep both brakes until you are confident that you can stop going downhill.
Other than that, don't stop pedalling!


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Nov 2012)

Robeh said:


> I wish I could say it was a really expensive bit of kit but I cant lol
> It's a Viking Urban,i got it cheap for the intention of using it for fitness rides.
> ive changed the tyres and brakes so far and i may take the rear brake off.
> im a fixie virgin so if any of you peeps have *any tip's they would be gratefully received...*


 
Sort out the bar angle!


----------



## Old Plodder (3 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Sort out the bar angle!


I think that just refers to bars tilted up whilst you could probably just flip the stem over to acheive the same height & make it look more 'normal'.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Nov 2012)

fatmac said:


> I think that just refers to bars tilted up whilst you could probably just flip the stem over to acheive the same height & make it look more 'normal'.


 
What I mean is, the bars are rotated up at a bizarre angle, probably to make the hoods more rideable having been fitted in a strange location along the curve. Rather than rectify the mistake properly, a lazy mans method has been employed which renders the reach to the drops absurdly long and the wrist angle can not be comfortable. The bar angle should be less dramatic and the hood's slid up the bar a bit. This will involve removing the bar tape and re-taping.


----------



## Manonabike (3 Nov 2012)

Manonabike said:


> This is my SS
> 
> Frame is 58cm Reynolds 531 and it was originally built by Tom Bomwhich of Coventry.


 
I've gone off SS I think, I've hardly ridden the above bike in the last 6 months. 

I changed the charge spoon saddle for a Team Pro Brooks saddle and rose it a bit too. I think it looks better.


----------



## Robeh (3 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> What I mean is, the bars are rotated up at a bizarre angle, probably to make the hoods more rideable having been fitted in a strange location along the curve. Rather than rectify the mistake properly, a lazy mans method has been employed which renders the reach to the drops absurdly long and the wrist angle can not be comfortable. The bar angle should be less dramatic and the hood's slid up the bar a bit. This will involve removing the bar tape and re-taping.


im going to fit a shorter stem and will also move the levers back,i may even replace the bars....


----------



## JonF (4 Nov 2012)

This was my ebay bargain the other week, barely 50 miles on it and in mint condition. I felt (no pun intended) I'd stolen it when I handed over the winning bid of a mere £150


----------



## Vikeonabike (5 Nov 2012)

Chains a bit slack.. no seriously it is..


----------



## wheres_my_beard (5 Nov 2012)

JonF said:


> This was my ebay bargain the other week, barely 50 miles on it and in mint condition. I felt (no pun intended) I'd stolen it when I handed over the winning bid of a mere £150


 
Thats the exact opposite of a Mullet... Business at the back, party at the front


----------



## Manonabike (6 Nov 2012)

JonF said:


> This was my ebay bargain the other week, barely 50 miles on it and in mint condition. I felt (no pun intended) I'd stolen it when I handed over the winning bid of a mere £150


 
Excellent find!!!


----------



## derrick (9 Nov 2012)

Have posted in another thread but thought i would post here aswell,




I know it's very white but i love it, can't wait to get out on it proper tommorrow.


----------



## Old Plodder (9 Nov 2012)

derrick said:


> Have posted in another thread but thought i would post here aswell,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Plodder (9 Nov 2012)

Like to see it after a day out on our filthy roads! 

Edit - something went funny when I hit reply; sorry for the mess.


----------



## derrick (9 Nov 2012)

fatmac said:


> Like to see it after a day out on our filthy roads!
> 
> Edit - something went funny when I hit reply; sorry for the mess.


It will get a good wipe down most days, i don't like a dirty bike,


----------



## Robeh (9 Nov 2012)

derrick said:


> Have posted in another thread but thought i would post here aswell,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice i must say.................


----------



## Farky (27 May 2013)

Here's my Mystic Rats with a few upgrades...


----------



## Robeh (27 May 2013)

Farky said:


> Here's my Mystic Rats with a few upgrades...


very nice looking bike.how does it ride?


----------



## Farky (27 May 2013)

Robeh said:


> very nice looking bike.how does it ride?



Thanks. I love it and do many more miles on it than any of my geared bikes. It's pretty stiff, not as comfortable as carbon (fairly obvious I guess) and I had to change the stock gearing to get my ideal cadence but otherwise, I just love riding it. I bought it in April 2012 and have just clocked my 3,000th mile on it...


----------



## zigzag (28 May 2013)

finished building it last weekend, sweet ride!


----------



## 3narf (28 May 2013)

zigzag said:


> finished building it last weekend, sweet ride!


 
 WOW!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (29 May 2013)

I'm hunting for a donor frame, maybe I'll post back here in a while with a picture of mine


----------



## Norry1 (29 May 2013)

Great job 

Martin


----------



## mcb2080 (2 Jun 2013)

zigzag said:


> finished building it last weekend, sweet ride!


 
Hi zigzag, beautiful bike mate.

If you don't mind me asking what frame is it, and did you buy it off the shelf?

That frame looks perfect for me.


----------



## zigzag (2 Jun 2013)

cheers mcb2080, the frameset is switch urban and it's "off the peg", ie not custom. the rest of the bike (including wheels) i built myself. it flies up the hills!


----------



## mcb2080 (3 Jun 2013)

Cheers for the link mate.

If you dont mind me asking, how much was the frame?

I have had a look on their website but I dont see any prices.

Your bike does look fast, very very fast :-)

Cheers


----------



## iandg (3 Jun 2013)

My current fixed - a refurbished Raleigh Supercourse.

I've made few changes since these pics as I've been swapping bits over on different bikes (there wasn't a lot of clearance so the tyres are now 25c Gatorskins, silver ESGE guards instead of the black Stronglight, and chainset replaced with an FSA Gimondi and 48t chain ring). I've also added a bagman support and Barley saddlebag 




P3109327a by windy_, on Flickr


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jun 2013)

wicker man said:


> My current fixed - a refurbished Raleigh Supercourse.
> 
> I've made few changes since these pics as I've been swapping bits over on different bikes (there wasn't a lot of clearance so the tyres are now 25c Gatorskins, silver ESGE guards instead of the black Stronglight, and chainset replaced with an FSA Gimondi and 48t chain ring). I've also added a bagman support and Barley saddlebag
> 
> ...


 

Those handlebars are lovely! So is the whole bike, but they are my favourite part. Unusual and classy. You must look like a proper gent cruising around.


----------



## Dick (4 Jun 2013)

The Nagasawa:


----------



## montage (4 Jun 2013)

zigzag said:


> cheers mcb2080, the frameset is switch urban and it's "off the peg", ie not custom. the rest of the bike (including wheels) i built myself. it flies up the hills!


 

Hi, what is the total bike weight? Looks like it would be good for the hill climb season!


----------



## zigzag (4 Jun 2013)

montage said:


> Hi, what is the total bike weight? Looks like it would be good for the hill climb season!


 
hi, the bike weighs 7005g as it stands in photos; wheels (both 32 spoked) are 1434g. it would be easy to shed another 0.5kg without a major expense. it climbs much better than my geared bike (also carbon), i reckon it's because of efficiency of direct drive.


----------



## l4dva (4 Jun 2013)

zigzag said:


> hi, the bike weighs 7005g as it stands in photos; wheels (both 32 spoked) are 1434g. it would be easy to shed another 0.5kg without a major expense. it climbs much better than my geared bike (also carbon), i reckon it's because of efficiency of direct drive.




Those wheels are lighter than my Mavic elites! What are they? And how much did they set you bck if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks


----------



## zigzag (5 Jun 2013)

l4dva said:


> Those wheels are lighter than my Mavic elites! What are they? And how much did they set you bck if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Thanks


 
yes, they are 160g lighter than ksyrium elites (equivalent of two inner tubes). the wheels ride better than ksyrium sl's on my geared bike, only ksyriums look nicer imo.
rims are kinlin xr200, tensile hubs and sapim x-ray spokes. regarding cost - not sure, i bought the parts separately from different places last winter - maybe 300-350?


----------



## 3narf (5 Jun 2013)

Dick said:


> The Nagasawa:


 
Big gear! Any hills near you?


----------



## baldycyclist (10 Jun 2013)

3narf said:


> WOW!


 
sweet


----------



## jazzkat (15 Jun 2013)

I've posted my bike somewhere else on CC, but I thought I'd add it here as well (it's a nice pic too)
Taken this morning on a quick blast out.


----------



## 3narf (15 Jun 2013)

Lucky you! I'm at work at bloody Heathrow


----------



## jazzkat (15 Jun 2013)

3narf said:


> Lucky you! I'm at work at bloody Heathrow


 
Now, now, don't be jealous.....think of all those bike tokens you are earning
Mind you I'm working now, end of year report time, only about 80 left


----------



## Phixion (20 Jun 2013)

mcshroom said:


> With the addition of some drop bars and DiaCompe 287v levers my winter commuter is starting to look something like I want it to


 
Must... tilt... handlebars... down!

The bottom of the drops should be near enough horizontal.


----------



## mcshroom (20 Jun 2013)

Phixion said:


> Must... tilt... handlebars... down!
> 
> The bottom of the drops should be near enough horizontal.


Nah, tried that but they were more comfortable laid back. It's a bit of a hack from an old hybrid with cast-off parts so I'm not that worried about the angle as it fits and does the job. THey are a little more tilted forward than in that picture now but not much.


----------



## Phixion (20 Jun 2013)

I don't know how you'd even operate the brakes at an angle like that, you gotta have some funky wrists


----------



## SKoob (21 Jun 2013)

Here's my latest effort


----------



## Pottsy (21 Jun 2013)

SKoob said:


> Here's my latest effort


 
Looks great, very functional. I'm liking bikes with the brown saddle, tape and hoods combo at the moment.


----------



## 4F (21 Jun 2013)

This is mine, going to be sprayed later this year


----------



## SKoob (22 Jun 2013)

Pottsy said:


> Looks great, very functional. I'm liking bikes with the brown saddle, tape and hoods combo at the moment.


Thanks, its my commuter bike so needs to be really. Still good fun to ride though


----------



## Alembicbassman (22 Jun 2013)

My first proper SS, Genesis Day One, 46T Sugino chainset, Tektro RL340 levers, Tektro CR720 brakes, MKS CT Lite pedals.


----------



## thegravestoneman (26 Jun 2013)

Well after the purchase of my new road bike the Sara has been languishing in a corner,(two bikes with the same purpose) so I have converted it to a fixed wheel (not the first time it has been one) I have been going to the grass track league at Roundhay and have been fancying a go so it is now all but ready. It needs smaller gearing (a 19 cog) to give me the 74" I need and the brake is easily removable, so I should be able to ride there and back too. The tyres are 30 year old cross tyres that came of my trike wheels and will also need replacing as they are a tad brittle cross tyres being needed for grass track racing and I will be throwing a better chain at it too. The racing might wait until after my holiday though.
[/ATTACH]






Yes I will be putting modern pedals on it too.

Gaz


----------



## Nathan Williams (29 Jun 2013)




----------



## JonF (29 Jun 2013)

Mine's had a few little mods recently from stock


----------



## hellominky (8 Jul 2013)

Hi guys, new here so I thought id post a photo of my fixie.

Its an old Peugeot equipe that I converted. Enjoyed the project even if some of the dimensions of parts were a bit of a struggle at times!

Took me ages to build as it was an evening project. Got bloody knocked off 6 weeks ago though and the fixie is R.I.P., along with my left knee.......

Hey ho, might have to try another!

Steve


----------



## Boris Bajic (8 Jul 2013)

Welcome to CC, I hope you weren't too badly hurt in the smash and that some parts of the bike can be used again. That's a nice looking bicycle, as is almost anything we build ourselves.

I've done the maths and decided that you are about six-feet-twelvety-nineteen tall... So even if I didn't like the bike I'd say I did, but I do anyway.

Nice to see someone with the correct number of brakes on a fixed-gear bicycle. Hurrah!

That chain was a bit slack, though.... No, really. It was. Just saying....


----------



## Ricki (10 Jul 2013)

Hi all, pretty new here. This is the bike I am waiting for, shoukd be deliveree thursday. White and blue Schwinn Cutter. Cant wait to put some miles on it!!!


----------



## 1gearnoidea (31 Jul 2013)

My dawes mono, 48x18 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/9id5.jpg/


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jul 2013)

70" according to Sheldon. Big improvement in ride over my old Charge Plug.

(and the bike ain't bad either)

I'm a dead man


----------



## User19783 (8 Aug 2013)

Here is my Raleigh roadrace, Fixed, Reynolds 531c,
72inches,
just weigh the bike, weight as picture below, 11.7kg, with the tool kit lights pump and drink bottle, taken off .9.7kg


----------



## Fixedwheelnut (9 Aug 2013)

This was my old Falcon Professional that I first built as a fixed twelve years ago given a new lease of life, inspired by Kyuss a few years back who had a sticker bike I had the idea of beer labels 
So I prepped the frame and had it sprayed at work, then stuck the labels on with clear varnish and had it lacquered, to say I am pleased with it is an understatement and I am already collecting labels for the next one :P




http://flic.kr/p/feKNfB
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fixedwheelnut/sets/72157633006821233/with/9344654607/


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Aug 2013)

User19783 said:


> Here is my Raleigh roadrace, Fixed, Reynolds 531c,
> 72inches,
> just weigh the bike, weight as picture below, 11.7kg, with the tool kit lights pump and drink bottle, taken off .9.7kg
> View attachment 27418


bars level with saddle. hardly any seatpost. proper old skool. we like.


----------



## User19783 (10 Aug 2013)

Thanks,
I've owned the bike for over ten years. it was my first purchase on eBay, I built it up using spare parts. It's still one of my favorite bike, very comfortable, good for all day riding.


----------



## TheBobidentity (10 Aug 2013)

Hi,
This is one bike I have been waiting months for, still a lot of cleaning and a few changes to be made but I'm a fixed gear convert now, due to time pressures I did an early morning spin class today(legs in bits) but couldn't resist doing a sneaky ten miles on my new old fixie


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Aug 2013)

My latest. Built so I can ride (slowly) with the lovely Helen to the country pubs and tea rooms we both love so much without my dropping her.


----------



## rb58 (12 Aug 2013)

Bought it as a winter commuter, but rides like a dream - really light and responsive. So it'll be dry use only. I've no idea if it's a genuine Alcyon, but I don't much care - I think it is old as there's an oil nipple on the bottom bracket shell. Alcyon went out of business in the late 1950s, so if it is genuine, it's older than me. Just. There's a serial number under the bottom bracket shell, but the recent paint obscures it. I built it up with new parts, but the stem and bars are old Cinelli, perhaps the originals (although I don't know).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Aug 2013)

^ far too nice to ride in the rain.


----------



## ChopperGav (12 Aug 2013)

rb58 said:


> View attachment 27580
> 
> View attachment 27581
> 
> ...


 I like that a lot!


----------



## ayceejay (12 Aug 2013)

rb58 said:


> View attachment 27580
> 
> View attachment 27581
> 
> ...


Finally, on page 29 a real bike


----------



## JamesRandle_ (21 Aug 2013)

rb58 said:


> View attachment 27580
> 
> View attachment 27581
> 
> ...


very nice looking bike!


----------



## edindave (22 Aug 2013)

GregCollins said:


> My latest. Built so I can ride (slowly) with the lovely Helen to the country pubs and tea rooms we both love so much without my dropping her.


 

The colour scheme is incredible!


----------



## Nazmun (26 Aug 2013)

Mine. Unknown brand called Greenway London :S


----------



## Pembo (30 Aug 2013)

Here is my freshly built fixie... Finished today! Based on a 1970/1980 Peugeot SuperSport which I brought to Germany from Holland, after its wheels got busted i ended up buying a new bike and this one sat around doing nothing for 4 months, til this week when I decided I wanted to build something! It has original frame, bars and seatpost, the forks were donated by a friend and the crank too (which will be replace with a shimano 600 crank when i get round to it) The wheelset is Weinmann DP18's with Quando hubs (cheap 100euro wheelset) and the seat was another donation, the white chain is new though and the front brake is an original Peugeot centre pull! 
Hope you guys like it as much as I do!
Forgive the terrible photo quality!
Josh


----------



## Pembo (30 Aug 2013)

Fixedwheelnut said:


> This was my old Falcon Professional that I first built as a fixed twelve years ago given a new lease of life, inspired by Kyuss a few years back who had a sticker bike I had the idea of beer labels
> So I prepped the frame and had it sprayed at work, then stuck the labels on with clear varnish and had it lacquered, to say I am pleased with it is an understatement and I am already collecting labels for the next one :P
> 
> 
> ...


 

Damn, I made a sticker bike too!


----------



## HLaB (10 Sep 2013)

edindave said:


> The colour scheme is incredible!


 
No, its a Marvel (Sorry I'll get my coat )


----------



## Nigel182 (13 Sep 2013)

Still got the fixed Bug
been out and brought another Frame in Process of building now will put a pic on when its finished also the rain will have stopped which is in fact going to aid the build.


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Sep 2013)

Here is mine again after a good clean and polish


----------



## Nigel182 (16 Sep 2013)

Pics up
Almost finished just awaiting a Carbon Clincher Rear Wheel and Carbon Saddle form China and it'll be Job Done !!!




Fixie Drops 01 by nigel_joe, on Flickr




Fixie Drops 02 by nigel_joe, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel182 (16 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2657013, member: 1314"]What front wheel is that Nigel? And where do you plan to ride it?[/quote]
It's an Aerospoke
Using mostly on the commute to work with occasional trips up the River Lea to Broxbourne and some LFGSS rides in the City when not working


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Sep 2013)

Me thinks you can forget keeping your teeth ;-) riding that.


----------



## just jim (16 Sep 2013)

Nigel182 said:


> It's an Aerospoke
> Using mostly on the commute to work with occasional trips up the River Lea to Broxbourne and some LFGSS rides in the City when not working


Nigel182, That avatar pic wouldn't be your yin yang sprocket tattoo would it? Like it...


----------



## Nigel182 (17 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2657043, member: 1314"]What's it like on tough commuting roads?[/quote]
it's not 3 bad but a little dicey is strong crosswinds reckon that will get worse when the big Carbon Wheel turns up...so then it'll be "Pose Mode only"


----------



## Nigel182 (17 Sep 2013)

just jim said:


> Nigel182, That avatar pic wouldn't be your ying yang sprocket tattoo would it? Like it...


 Yep you got it although a few more Tat's since then but no more "Cycle" Related ones.....!!!!!


----------



## thegravestoneman (17 Sep 2013)

Just putting the finishing touches to my Winter fixed wheel, it is (I think) a early mid eighties 25" raleigh team cadet frame not 531 like it pretends( I am 6'2 and this is the size I have ridden since reaching this height and was the size my hand built frames were)with a cut down brooks saddle north road bars (ish) shimano chainset on a mavic 36 spoke front with a new cheapy ebay rear and a running a shade above 69". It




weighs in a less then the magic 10kNot sure whether to keep it yet as I have plenty of other ideas kicking around my head and only so much space in the house.


----------



## colly (17 Sep 2013)

Pembo said:


> Here is my freshly built fixie... Finished today! Based on a 1970/1980 Peugeot SuperSport which I brought to Germany from Holland, after its wheels got busted i ended up buying a new bike and this one sat around doing nothing for 4 months, til this week when I decided I wanted to build something! It has original frame, bars and seatpost, the forks were donated by a friend and the crank too (which will be replace with a shimano 600 crank when i get round to it) The wheelset is Weinmann DP18's with Quando hubs (cheap 100euro wheelset) and the seat was another donation, the white chain is new though and the front brake is an original Peugeot centre pull!
> Hope you guys like it as much as I do!
> Forgive the terrible photo quality!
> Josh


1 centre pull brake? You like 'interesting' rides then.

Not sure about the white chain though.


----------



## colly (17 Sep 2013)

GregCollins said:


> 70" according to Sheldon. Big improvement in ride over my old Charge Plug.
> 
> (and the bike ain't bad either)
> 
> I'm a dead man



I like the bars.


----------



## Jack Moulsdale (22 Sep 2013)




----------



## thegravestoneman (22 Sep 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> Just putting the finishing touches to my Winter fixed wheel, it is (I think) a early mid eighties 25" raleigh team cadet frame not 531 like it pretends( I am 6'2 and this is the size I have ridden since reaching this height and was the size my hand built frames were)with a cut down brooks saddle north road bars (ish) shimano chainset on a mavic 36 spoke front with a new cheapy ebay rear and a running a shade above 69". It
> View attachment 29412
> weighs in a less then the magic 10kNot sure whether to keep it yet as I have plenty of other ideas kicking around my head and only so much space in the house.



definitely getting rid as far too may bikes in my house, and the butchers bike and me are friends again and that takes up one hell of a lot of room as I can't hang it from the ceiling because I can't lift it that high.


----------



## Teuchter (23 Sep 2013)

Jack Moulsdale said:


>


Any reasoning behind back brake only?


----------



## Jack Moulsdale (23 Sep 2013)

haha, i only had a back brake spare when i put it together, and i'm a twat. will not be repeating this on my new build, need front and rear


----------



## Vikeonabike (24 Sep 2013)

My newly built 2008 Paddywagon
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1409751803986.575390.631043985&type=1&theater


----------



## just jim (25 Sep 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> My newly built 2008 Paddywagon
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1409751803986.575390.631043985&type=1&theater


Can't see it!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (27 Sep 2013)

http://oi42.tinypic.com/2wbt7ya.jpg

Defective LED's fixed,I think it's 31 LED's now instead of 26 working.Picture brightened,too dark.


----------



## Boris Bajic (28 Sep 2013)

That looks like a light frame.....

(Do you see how I did that?)


----------



## Twelve Spokes (28 Sep 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> That looks like a light frame.....
> 
> (Do you see how I did that?)



Someone else said that to me recently.Thumbs up from Nat Express driver at Mile End was good.


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Sep 2013)

that looks like something from the set of Star Wars or Mad Max ??? Is that mechano on the stem ??


----------



## Twelve Spokes (28 Sep 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> that looks like something from the set of Star Wars or Mad Max ??? Is that mechano on the stem ??



Something like that,it used to be for the camera but now it's for quite a strong front light.Camera is now on the forks,just after unusual stuff now and don't really post much on Utube anymore.The beemer incident was one of the last I posted.


----------



## bernieUK (3 Oct 2013)

Almost finished building my singlespeed mountain bike. Just need a good saddle to finish it off. All the parts are either second hand or bought at greatly discounted prices. Taken me 18 months or so to get the parts. Not sure what the overall weight is. About 9KG I think. Taking it out for it's real ride this weekend.

Sabbath 5th Element Titanium MTB Frame
USE Sumo Titanium Seat Post
Van Nicholas Titanium Straight Handlebars
Sram XO Carbon Singlespeed Crank (38T)
Chris King 14T Cog
Hope 2 Hubs
XC717 Rims
Chris King Headset
Panaracer Fire XC Pro tyres
Thomson Stem
White Brothers Rock Solid Carbon Rigid Forks
DMR Vault Pedals
Avid Elixir Disc Brakes


----------



## 3narf (4 Oct 2013)

Those forks look smart. I might have to get some for my Trek project.

Were they expensive?


----------



## bernieUK (4 Oct 2013)

3narf said:


> Those forks look smart. I might have to get some for my Trek project.
> 
> Were they expensive?



I got them on Ebay for £165. Way more than I budgeted for but the temptation was too much! The cheapest I have seen them new is £232 at Wiggle.


----------



## Roadrider48 (5 Oct 2013)

derrick said:


> Have posted in another thread but thought i would post here aswell,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool bike. I like the Cinelli's.


----------



## Roadrider48 (5 Oct 2013)

JonF said:


> Mine's had a few little mods recently from stock


NICE!!


----------



## l4dva (16 Oct 2013)

My Langster..... Currently for sale in the classified section if anyone is interested.

Thanks


----------



## Pembo (18 Oct 2013)

Here is my latest build, just ,moved to the Netherlands now so needed to build a new bike. What do ya think? Kinda rat look with new parts on everywhere... I forgot to take a pic yesterday when I picked him up, 25 euros for the bike, then parts were... more...


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Oct 2013)

quite like that apart from the pedals


----------



## Pembo (20 Oct 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> quite like that apart from the pedals


The pedals are a temporary placement... Gonna change em when I got the cash!


----------



## Nigel182 (20 Oct 2013)

Damn missed the Postie yesterday so my new Carbon Wheels are at the Sorting Office till Monday !!!!!
Will post pics soon as.


----------



## arbocop (20 Oct 2013)

KHS Flite 100 

48/16. Fixed
Miche Primato Crankset
Open Pro Rims, Ambrosio Hubs
Barelli (Planet X) single cam brake
Barelli seat
Customised track bars.

I love it - it rides really well. I ride it in London most days.

Mike


----------



## Nigel182 (23 Oct 2013)

Almost finished Carbon Wheels and Bars fitted now to adjust the riding position and then tape the bars.




image by nigel_joe, on Flickr


----------



## Rob Archer (31 Oct 2013)

Here's mine. Frame from skip (believed to be 1980s Dawes Audax but would value any other expert opinion!) The wheels cranks etc were what I had in my box in the shed. It's now got a back brake btw so I can use a freewheel.


----------



## martint235 (1 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2743734, member: 1314"]
View attachment 31840


My new bike, arrived today. Few tweaks and I'll go ride. Well, say few but...remove the freewheel; proofride the Brooks Swallow, remove the chainguard, and fit on the clipless. Once I've removed them from my current ride, a task I'm not looking forward to as they've been on there for almost 3-and-a-half years.[/quote]
Proofide, User, proofide!!


----------



## Nigel182 (1 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2743734, member: 1314"]
View attachment 31840


My new bike, arrived today. Few tweaks and I'll go ride. Well, say few but...remove the freewheel; proofride the Brooks Swallow, remove the chainguard, and fit on the clipless. Once I've removed them from my current ride, a task I'm not looking forward to as they've been on there for almost 3-and-a-half years.[/quote]

Looks a good 'un User and only a few minor jobs to get it how you want.


----------



## JonF (3 Nov 2013)

Couple more changes to mine since a few pages ago.


----------



## Nigel182 (8 Nov 2013)

Finally finished and been used a little... Bar Taping a bit ropey, think I need a lot more Practice !!!!!!


----------



## montage (8 Nov 2013)

Very nice... but bring out the sharpie for those livestrong decals!

Edit... see my post below



Nigel182 said:


> Finally finished and been used a little... Bar Taping a bit ropey, think I need a lot more Practice !!!!!!


----------



## montage (8 Nov 2013)

montage said:


> Very nice... but bring out the sharpie for those liverstrong decals!



I am such an idiot just read it properly ..... fantastic!... just made this one of my favourite bikes on here


----------



## Nigel182 (8 Nov 2013)

No worries and cheers for the compliment...took an age to get where I am with this bike...reckon it'll be a keeper (for a while at least !!!)
Happened to see the Livewrong Stickers....they immediately became a Must Have.....like the Ironic Twist.


----------



## Nigel182 (8 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2756858, member: 1314"]Nice bike, Nigel![/quote]

Thanks User....
How you getting on with your new Cooper ? did the chain guard come off easily ?


----------



## kolemjdouci (11 Nov 2013)

hello, here is my custom allrounder, dualspeed with an sachs orbit at the rear. more pics here


----------



## Roadrider48 (11 Nov 2013)

kolemjdouci said:


> hello, here is my custom allrounder, dualspeed with an sachs orbit at the rear. more pics here


Cool bike....I like it!


----------



## RedRider (6 Apr 2014)

With new wheels, chainring and sprocket...


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Apr 2014)

RedRider said:


> With new wheels, chainring and sprocket...
> View attachment 41649



that is a cracking looking bike


----------



## kloeshuman (16 Apr 2014)




----------



## Old Plodder (17 Apr 2014)

Here's an updated pic of my Felt Dispatch s/spd.


----------



## bonker (23 Apr 2014)

The new all singing all dancing and the old Bowery frame re-build


----------



## Cycleops (23 Apr 2014)

kloeshuman said:


>


Love the bike, can't help thinking you've got the bars round the wrong way though.


----------



## kloeshuman (27 Apr 2014)

my newest


----------



## Origamist (12 Jul 2014)

Ridgeback Solo World


----------



## Dan87 (19 Jul 2014)

my charge plug


----------



## Cycleops (19 Jul 2014)

Very hipster!


----------



## Greenhouse (20 Jul 2014)

My Peugeot 103 carbolite


----------



## jhalliday89 (22 Jul 2014)

My charge plug 2, my first step into the world of fixed/singlespeed. Hopefully upgrading as I go along!


----------



## RedRider (22 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3193061, member: 1314"]Great water bottle. (It does say Red Stripe doesn't it?)[/QUOTE]
Haha, thanks. Brixton Cycles Red Stripe homage. Check out the 'Show us yer bidons' thread for their latest offering.


----------



## windym (29 Jul 2014)

Hi, my Planet X SS TT bike, sorry about the cr@p wall









Andy


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jul 2014)

That is a thing of beauty. Particularly like the outrageous colour.


----------



## Andrew1971 (30 Jul 2014)

That's a very nice bike. No fear of that being nicked it's to pink


----------



## Stephen brown (10 Aug 2014)

Here's a picture of mine as a fixie, it's just about to be converted to a S/S, get a new brown saddle, charge track bars with brown leather look tape, new brakes and my wife will decoupage the frame in probably Marvel comic pages bar the forks which will stay shiney


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Aug 2014)

I know I've posted a picture of this one of my bikes before but I thought "What the hell" it was such a nice ride on Saturday. TLH has gears, of course.


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Aug 2014)

Does the Planet X have horizontal dropouts ? Just thinking about a conversion I could do on an old Giant CFR carbon frame I have in my garage.


----------



## Andrew1971 (15 Aug 2014)

My cheapie single speeder.




Handle bars not quite finished yet !!
photo take on phone


----------



## Stephen brown (18 Aug 2014)

My project is starting to take shape


----------



## SWSteve (19 Aug 2014)

MrGrumpy said:


> Does the Planet X have horizontal dropouts ? Just thinking about a conversion I could do on an old Giant CFR carbon frame I have in my garage.




looks like it http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FRPXPCTTFF/planet-x-stealth-pro-carbon-time-trial-frameset


----------



## Leescfc79 (20 Aug 2014)

My first ride last night, was quite an eye opener. Will pluck up the courage to go fixed in the next few weeks......maybe!


----------



## jongooligan (20 Aug 2014)

Bianchi Pista with the correct number of brakes for road riding, running a 72" gear. It's kept at my old lasses house in the East Yorkshire flatlands. Note the colour co-ordinated frame graphics and tyre stripes.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Aug 2014)

jongooligan said:


> Bianchi Pista with the correct number of brakes for road riding, running a 72" gear. It's kept at my old lasses house in the East Yorkshire flatlands. Note the colour co-ordinated frame graphics and tyre stripes.



Nice looking machine, some size, guessing you're pushing a fair old height! I do love celeste, but prefer it used to pick out detail rather than a main colour.


----------



## Old Plodder (26 Aug 2014)

I did a few medium gear 10's; good fun.


----------



## jazzkat (29 Aug 2014)

Sorry got to be posted here too!




build thread here
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/building-my-surly.162280/#post-3252143


----------



## Herbie (29 Aug 2014)

Sore Thumb said:


> This is my Specialized Langster.
> 
> Geared with 3/32 - 48t front and 16t rear
> GoldtecHubs on Mavic Open pro rims
> ...


----------



## Herbie (29 Aug 2014)

Herbie said:


> View attachment 54612


My Bob Jackson Tandem circa 1980 and Dawes Galaxy circa 2007


----------



## Tenuous Link (17 Sep 2014)

My first post here.
This is my Old Peugeot training frame, complete with full Campagnolo group set.
The rear road freewheel hub spacers were rearranged so that a single speed freewheel slips on & has perfect chain alignment with the front chain wheel. I also get to keep the quick release axle option!


----------



## kloeshuman (18 Sep 2014)

These are all some sweet looking bikes. Thanks everyone, I haven't been on much as of late


----------



## Greenhouse (23 Sep 2014)

Greenhouse said:


> My Peugeot 103 carbolite






Updated picture of my 103 carbolite with some new bits ! Although I am going back to the 52t front as 46 isn't fast enough 
What gear ratios are most people using ?


----------



## Old Plodder (23 Sep 2014)

Greenhouse said:


> What gear ratios are most people using ?


I think you will find most people in a flattish area will be using something around about 70" (or a bit more), & those in hillier areas will be using something around the 65" (or a bit less) area.


----------



## just jim (23 Sep 2014)

jazzkat said:


> Sorry got to be posted here too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, everyone has their own preferences, but that nice b17 looks at an odd angle.


----------



## jazzkat (23 Sep 2014)

Greenhouse said:


> View attachment 57189
> Updated picture of my 103 carbolite with some new bits ! Although I am going back to the 52t front as 46 isn't fast enough
> What gear ratios are most people using ?


Serious like-age from me!

I'm on about 75 inches on my 'summer' fixed (no mudguards) and about 68 on my winter. It's a bit hilly around here,


----------



## jazzkat (23 Sep 2014)

just jim said:


> Don't get me wrong, everyone has their own preferences, but that nice b17 looks at an odd angle.


It is a bit nose up, super comfy though. There are loads of pics on the web of B17s that are nose up just like that, it just seems to be the way they are.


----------



## GGJ (23 Sep 2014)

70" gear for me, too many hills to go higher


----------



## Greenhouse (24 Sep 2014)

jazzkat said:


> Serious like-age from me!
> 
> I'm on about 75 inches on my 'summer' fixed (no mudguards) and about 68 on my winter. It's a bit hilly around here,



Sorry for the armature reply mate but I have no idea what all the different inches are as opposed to teeth , I run 16t on the rear and after this weekend a 52 on the front as it's super fast for where I live I can imagene the 46t on the front or less would be fantastic around London or maybe a busy city ( same for hills ) apologies for the drawn out question but could I have your set up in teeth  and in the meantime I'll learn the lingo hahah


----------



## Old Plodder (24 Sep 2014)

Wheel diameter (700c = approx 26.5) multiplied chainring teeth (52) divided by teeth on cog (18) :-
26.5 x 52 / 18 = 76.5"


----------



## jazzkat (25 Sep 2014)

Greenhouse said:


> Sorry for the armature reply mate but I have no idea what all the different inches are as opposed to teeth , I run 16t on the rear and after this weekend a 52 on the front as it's super fast for where I live I can imagene the 46t on the front or less would be fantastic around London or maybe a busy city ( same for hills ) apologies for the drawn out question but could I have your set up in teeth  and in the meantime I'll learn the lingo hahah


It's worth allowing a bit for the tyre too. I've got 48/17 on my 25c tyred bike summer bike, but I've gone down to 44/18 (from 52/18) on my 38c tyred winter bike.
I've timetrialled on 48/13 on 23c tyres.
Your 52/16 is about 85 inches. I use http://www.bikecalc.com/ to work it all out


----------



## Tenuous Link (26 Sep 2014)

There's also Sheldon Brown's gear calculator, which takes into account tyre size & crank length...
http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/


----------



## 4F (26 Sep 2014)

My Cooper Seebring purchased off User1314 last year, 

++++++++++++++++++

Mr Fugly, home build but very comfortable on long rides


----------



## Greenhouse (26 Sep 2014)

Thanks for all the replys and information , thinking of making my Henry Burton a fixed so I'll be looking at setups soon !


----------



## Venod (26 Sep 2014)

My 1st eBay sale 2006


----------



## AndyRM (26 Sep 2014)

Greenhouse said:


> Thanks for all the replys and information , thinking of making my Henry Burton a fixed so I'll be looking at setups soon !
> View attachment 57531



Please don't! That's lovely as it is.

Nowt against fixed gear, but I like to see old bikes maintained/restored as they were.


----------



## Greenhouse (27 Sep 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Please don't! That's lovely as it is.
> 
> Nowt against fixed gear, but I like to see old bikes maintained/restored as they were.



I know what you mean mate it's my baby and I like to think of her as my racing bike and my fixie as my bombing it to the shop at Mac 10 speeds bike haha
The Henry burton is all original bar the tape ! 
I even refuse to change the tyres even tho there so dangerous now
I can't seem to find them so I apologise for the off topic question but the are 
Barum racing tyres anyone know if they still make tyres as I always seem to get re directed to the car parts when I google them


----------



## Dan87 (28 Sep 2014)

changed my plug since the last picture. it's a bit less 'loud' now and simple.
brillaint to ride. nice and compfy


----------



## Old Plodder (28 Sep 2014)

Shame about the graffitti.........


----------



## Dan87 (28 Sep 2014)

valued point Old Plodder 
i am getting a bombtrack script next week which i shall be keeping perfectly clean


----------



## Dan87 (2 Oct 2014)

Sorry for the bad picture quality but my new Bombtrack Script came yesterday.

its a brilliant bike to ride. nice fit although the front end is a little low then i'm used to having riding my charge plug.
First commute this morning to work was a little tougher due to having the bigger chain ring but so far, love it


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2014)

Just had first test ride around the block on my W Pollard Specialite that is slowly getting converted to a single speed set up that is more suited to its track style frame that dates from the 19??'s .

Originally it was bought about 2 yrs ago from somebody who's father had converted it to gears for a family member to do a triathlon on many moons ago , i left it geared initially but it rode so well i just couldnt warrant changing it over .

Its running the inner 42 ring up front and a 16 tooth on the rear with 700 x 25's not sure what that works out gearing wise , as you can see far from finished but will be doing some testing and adjusting miles on dry weather commutes starting next week .


----------



## Stephen brown (4 Oct 2014)

Here's mine now finished, not everyone's cup of tea, buts it's transformed a shonky frame into a useable bike that's a bit different


----------



## DaveS (6 Oct 2014)

Specialized Allez. I wanted a modern ally frame and fork set, and after casting around came to the conclusion that the best value would be to buy a complete bike and swap the parts I wanted.
Wheels are Mavic Aksium, though there is an experimental junker rear fitted in the photo. Chainring is RaceFace narrow/wide. Not really needed on a single but I occasionally drop a gear set on for group rides, and it saves having a front chain keeper. It is also whisper quiet and dramatically cuts down on chain rattle over rough surfaces. Levers are Record carbon and callipers are Sram.






The chain length was difficult. In the end I ovalized the drop outs, to allow the wheel to fit a little farther back. Now, I don't much like doing this because there is always the possibility of the wheel slipping forward under load, so I always fit a positive stop. In this case a stainless Allen bolt tapped into the frame.


----------



## DaveS (7 Oct 2014)

Ridley Excalibur. Full carbon, various trick bits. Axle flats to get correct chain adjustment. Very nice Tektro levers that follow the design of brifters paired with dreadful generic callipers LOL. 
Fast, comfortable, very light, trick. So why don't I enjoy riding it? Answers on a postcard please . . . . .


----------



## Andrew1971 (7 Oct 2014)

Hi All
ss/fixie = steel frame. I did think about doing my defy 5 to single speed thought better of it just would not feel right


----------



## DaveS (7 Oct 2014)

And here is the Bianchi. This is my favourite bike, despite the flat bars. Frame is long wheelbase and very stiff. Nominally, it's too small for me but in reality, with long stem and seatpost, fits really well. Fork is FULL carbon from a Giant TCR Team. Fitting it took a little work with composites but was straightforward enough. The fork is a total air ball. It is very low in the steerer so the bar position is about half way between the tops and the drops on my Allez. Stem is slammed of course, but changing the angle to lower the bars further looks ugly, which would never do LOL. 
Chainset is Chorus carbon, and bottom bracket is mercifully eccentric, yay!
Wheels are Mavic Aksium again and tires are Schwalbe Duranos, 25s, but they actually measure 28! Ride and handling is sublime. 
Climbing out of the saddle holding the Ts on the handlebar ends has to be tried to be believed. 
Somehow I can make more power when needed on this bike. Heaven knows why. 
Front brake is Ultegra, rear V brakes are Avid. Both very powerful and light, even with MTB levers. 
I am growing tired of the Celeste, which looks dull to me now, so despite losing the heritage, will probably have it refinished in white this winter. There are places where moisture has gotten under the paint and is causing a little corrosion so I have an incentive. 
Frame was built by Bianchi Reparto Course in Italy and welds are smoothed. 
Yes, I love this bike.


----------



## DaveS (7 Oct 2014)

Ha ha. Thought I had gotten away from steel frames years ago. Maybe not . . . .


Andrew1971 said:


> Hi All
> ss/fixie = steel frame. I did think about doing my defy 5 to single speed thought better of it just would not feel right


----------



## DaveS (7 Oct 2014)

Lovely big fat eccentric. Never slips, never creaks, Yay!


----------



## noodle (8 Oct 2014)

Further to this post
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-is-the-point-of-fixed-or-single-speed.159578/post-3317817

This will be mine over the next couple of days/weeks as I only had 30 quid on me


----------



## AndyRM (8 Oct 2014)

noodle said:


> Further to this post
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-is-the-point-of-fixed-or-single-speed.159578/post-3317817
> 
> This will be mine over the next couple of days/weeks as I only had 30 quid on me



'Kinell, you'll not lose that!!


----------



## noodle (8 Oct 2014)

That's part of the plan. Seriously though for 80 quid I get a bike that's disposable rather than take decent ones out to nip to the shops etc and for riding at night in winter it has 'presence'


AndyRM said:


> 'Kinell, you'll not lose that!!


----------



## AndyRM (8 Oct 2014)

noodle said:


> That's part of the plan. Seriously though for 80 quid I get a bike that's disposable rather than take decent ones out to nip to the shops etc and for riding at night in winter it has 'presence'



Can't fault your logic. I quite like the way it looks by the way, like a 90s rave in bicycle form. The saddle is brilliant and the flames are sure to make you go faster. Looks a really small frame - I'd be kneeing my elbows on it I reckon!


----------



## noodle (8 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Can't fault your logic. I quite like the way it looks by the way, like a 90s rave in bicycle form. The saddle is brilliant and the flames are sure to make you go faster. Looks a really small frame - I'd be kneeing my elbows on it I reckon!


I prefer smaller frames with a lower stand over height as I tend to throw them around (never been a smooth rider) and at 5 11 I tend to choose medium sized stuff from Scott and giant
Wife reckons I'm mental and thinks the colour is terrible


----------



## clarion (13 Oct 2014)

Don't think I've shared photos of my Bob Jackson:



P4080069 by TJ Clarion, on Flickr



P5020004 by TJ Clarion, on Flickr



P4290001 by TJ Clarion, on Flickr


----------



## clarion (15 Oct 2014)

I should mention that this beauty was restored and rebuilt to my spec by John's Bikes of Middleton. Great job.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (15 Oct 2014)

Just moved to Middleton, I was wondering if there were any local bike shops, only 5 mins walk away


----------



## clarion (15 Oct 2014)




----------



## Andrew1971 (15 Oct 2014)

Clarion i do like your bike very nice indeed


----------



## clarion (15 Oct 2014)

Thanks


----------



## further (16 Oct 2014)

Photo of my Raleigh Routier single speed


----------



## clarion (16 Oct 2014)

Very stylish.


----------



## clarion (16 Oct 2014)

clarion said:


> Not posted pics for a while, but I've converted my Ridgeback for touring and audax, so here's a couple
> 
> On a Surrey 100km ride
> 
> ...





Origamist said:


> Ridgeback Solo World



SNAP!

(Kinda)


----------



## Old Plodder (17 Oct 2014)

Don't see many North Road bars these days.


----------



## further (18 Oct 2014)

Nice and comfortable,actually On One Midge bars


----------



## DaveyA (30 Oct 2014)

Just finished the Olmo. Yet to ride it. Hopefully tomorrow if the weather is good, don't feel as if I want to use it now on the dirty roads.
Before



After


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2014)

DaveyA said:


> Just finished the Olmo. Yet to ride it. Hopefully tomorrow if the weather is good, don't feel as if I want to use it now on the dirty roads.
> Before
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooo, I like that a lot!


----------



## broady (4 Nov 2014)

This is my ss commuter bike.
No idea what it is, but I love it


----------



## dandare (5 Nov 2014)

Here is my winter fixed. Dawes Mono.


----------



## clarion (5 Nov 2014)

Purposeful. You are going to tweak those mudguard stays, aren't you? Probably don't need the qrs.


----------



## just jim (5 Nov 2014)

broady said:


> This is my ss commuter bike.
> No idea what it is, but I love it
> View attachment 60877


 Hmmm...I wonder what that frame is...looks a good one.


----------



## broady (5 Nov 2014)

just jim said:


> Hmmm...I wonder what that frame is...looks a good one.


I'd love to know what frame it is!
I brought it on a whim of wanting to try a single speed. So glad I did!!


----------



## mcshroom (5 Nov 2014)

dandare said:


> Here is my winter fixed. Dawes Mono.
> View attachment 60953


Lovely bike. I wanted one of those when I was buying a singlespeed but they'd stopped making them 

In the end I got this instead (not sure if I've posted this before). A Trek 4th district with sliding dropouts


----------



## dandare (6 Nov 2014)

[


clarion said:


> Purposeful. You are going to tweak those mudguard stays, aren't you? Probably don't need the qrs.


[No the mudguards are fine and it's only the front wheel that has a quick release


----------



## dandare (6 Nov 2014)

Here is my summer fixed


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Nov 2014)

SPD's added and stem flipped as I was getting pins and needles in my hands. Cheap as chips and lovely to ride.


----------



## DaveyA (6 Nov 2014)

dandare said:


> Here is my summer fixed
> View attachment 61040


That really is very nice. I might be wrong, but I am sure I have seen some of these with bosses on the seat tube for a bottle cage.


----------



## dandare (6 Nov 2014)

Yes, some of the frames I saw showed bottle bosses. In fact the Wiggle site showed bosses. When the frame arrived I was a bit dissapointed but I'm happy with it.


----------



## clarion (4 Dec 2014)

Couple more of my fantastic Bob Jackson on Wandsworth Bridge, during the first (into the wind) leg of an epic ride:



PC030034 by TJ Clarion, on Flickr



PC030032 by TJ Clarion, on Flickr


----------



## DaveS (4 Dec 2014)

Atmospheric!


----------



## Trickedem (10 Dec 2014)

My first fixie. I've been building this up for the last few months. It's a 1986 Dawes. I've built the wheels myself. The paintjob was done by Armourtex. There are a few original parts, such as the frame, crankset, headset, handlebars and stem and the front hub. The maiden ride should be this Saturday.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Dec 2014)

Maybe add a link on the chain or some tugs, the photo seems to show the axle too far forward.


----------



## broady (11 Dec 2014)

What are tugs?


----------



## Venod (11 Dec 2014)

This is a tug
Don't see how a traditional tug will work on forward facing dropouts.


----------



## broady (11 Dec 2014)

Do you fit it to the drive side only or both sides?
What about single speeds with quick release rear wheel?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Dec 2014)

Tbh, I think it'd be easier to add a link to the chain with split links. The tugs work on forward facing rear forks the same as rearward facing forks. I use a tug on both sides but a lot only use them on the drive side, they came as a pair from evans cycles for £8 iirc.

The one in the picture would need to be bent to be offset.

This one will work on QR....

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FSOOCT/on-one-chaintug


----------



## Venod (11 Dec 2014)

You fit one both sides and tighten the small nuts to get the wheel central & the correct tension, should work with a quick release, but you would still have to loosen the small nuts to let the wheel move forward to drop the chain.


----------



## undecideable (20 Dec 2014)

Cheap winter hack. :-)


----------



## tjones (23 Jan 2015)

Well I have finally done it, the the world of riding a fixie is coming soon.

This is the bike in the shop waiting for collection. A Wilier Pontevecchio.







I have had the straight bars changed for bull bars, the seat changed for a charge spoon, plus mud guard fitted.


----------



## andyfraser (23 Jan 2015)

I'm jealous! I would love to enter the world of the fixie but 1) money's tight after Christmas and 2) the OH would go spare.

Enjoy it!


----------



## clay_bs7 (2 Feb 2015)

Mine at the moment.






It's a 2012 Fuji Feather. h+son ff rims/gatorskins.. front hub is a formula.. rear a surly.. no reason other than got good deals on them.

still working on swapping the cranks over to omniums.


----------



## Mark Grant (3 Feb 2015)

I picked up this Cooper Sebring frame, forks bars, brakes etc (well the whole bike less wheels!) from User1314, previously of this parish.
He had said the headset was shot but he never mentioned how filthy it was!
Stripped it down, cleaned everything fitted new headset races and replaced the very wonky Brooks saddle.
I'd had the wheels 'in stock' for a while so put them on together with some SPDs and went for a short spin today.


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (6 Feb 2015)

My new Fixed gear, Old Raliegh Pioneer frame, Mavis rims, Campi hubs and pedals, rear pannier i'm still undecided on, and the bars are to be changed at a later date Reynolds 531 front fork.. It's a start and needs a few tweaks but it's the start of my fixie project


----------



## PMarkey (8 Feb 2015)

A quick Fixed gear conversion on a Benotto from the 80's ,I've since changed the brakes for something that actually works and changed the rear brake cable as it was a tad short .
I used a hub adaptor from Ebay for the conversion plus the original chainset as this is to see if I can get on with riding fixed so trying to keep it cheap and cheerful.


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (8 Feb 2015)

Two bikes in a row around the same age and colour! I need to aquire myself a set of drop or bullhorn bars and a old stem!


----------



## Old Plodder (18 Feb 2015)

The_Cycling_Scientist said:


> My new Fixed gear, Old Raliegh Pioneer frame, Mavis rims, Campi hubs and pedals, rear pannier i'm still undecided on, and the bars are to be changed at a later date Reynolds 531 front fork.. It's a start and needs a few tweaks but it's the start of my fixie project


Just cut a couple of inches off each side of the bars & turn them over/up the other way......


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (18 Feb 2015)

Old Plodder said:


> Just cut a couple of inches off each side of the bars & turn them over/up the other way......


I want to change the bars and stem completely.. but funds at the moment won't allow me as I am skint! haha I've fettled it a little bit since, putting toe straps/clips on and swapping the pannier over with my racer bikes pannier. and started to get some of the horrible blue paint off the top tube  Hopefully when the weather gets better it'll be strip down and respray anyway!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 Feb 2015)

My newly finished All City Nature Boy...I love it. External brackets are definitely recommended, just so stiff.

Wasn't cheap with Chris King, Sram Omnium's, Thompson parts and Chukka rims on BLB sealed bearing hubs. But it was cheaper than it should have been as the frame was new but pre owned and the wheels were newish and pre owned. Everything else were sale items.

I think I did a good job and really enjoyed the whole sourcing parts and building thing.



































View attachment 80458


----------



## phantasmagoriana (22 Feb 2015)

Nice - love the purple!


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (22 Feb 2015)

+1 on that colour! 
I plan to re-spray mine in the summer and has concidered a very similar colour!


----------



## stevevw (23 Feb 2015)

My new commuter Wheel Mfg's new eccentric BB Chinese Frame and Built in Great Britain


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (23 Feb 2015)

stevevw said:


> My new commuter Wheel Mfg's new eccentric BB Chinese Frame and Built in Great Britain
> View attachment 80570
> View attachment 80567
> View attachment 80568


are you planning SS/Fixed on this frame? as I am not sure the dropouts are the right fitment for it? Lovely looking frame mind you! What's it made of?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Feb 2015)

The_Cycling_Scientist said:


> are you planning SS/Fixed on this frame? as I am not sure the dropouts are the right fitment for it? Lovely looking frame mind you! What's it made of?


Eccentric bottom bracket.


----------



## stevevw (23 Feb 2015)

The_Cycling_Scientist said:


> are you planning SS/Fixed on this frame? as I am not sure the dropouts are the right fitment for it? Lovely looking frame mind you! What's it made of?



This is going to be Single speed could be fixed if i wanted, that's the point of the Wheel Mfg. EBB. Adjustable chain length with vertical dropouts. If I went fixed I would not use Q/R Skewer but one of the bolt through security type. It is unlikely that I will ever go fixed as the rear dropouts are 135 OLN and have a disc brake. Frame, fork, post, stem. and bars are all carbon. Brakes are TRP Hylex front hub SP dynamo, rear hub Hope , Sapin D-Light spokes and rims Stans no tube Grail. Front light Son Edelux and rear the new Son seat post mount light, which is a work of art.
All cable's and wiring internal.


----------



## stevevw (23 Feb 2015)




----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (23 Feb 2015)

That show's my knowledge! haha Very nice! I look forward to seeing it built! Looks like a lot of fun to be had making it. I remember being told about the Eccentric bottom bracket that also is used on tandems!


----------



## DaveS (23 Feb 2015)

stevevw said:


> My new commuter Wheel Mfg's new eccentric BB Chinese Frame and Built in Great Britain
> View attachment 80570
> View attachment 80567
> View attachment 80568



Lovely project! I bought a problem solvers eccentric for stock but could only source the Wheels one from USA so left it for now. Don't have a BB30 frame anyway at the moment.


----------



## stevevw (24 Feb 2015)

I got the EBB direct from wheel mfg. Great people to deal with very helpful and a good exchange rate at the moment. Mine is PF30 but they do a BB30 too.


----------



## DaveS (24 Feb 2015)

stevevw said:


> I got the EBB direct from wheel mfg. Great people to deal with very helpful and a good exchange rate at the moment. Mine is PF30 but they do a BB30 too.



How about the frame? Can I ask where you sourced it? PF30 frames are still quite rare.


----------



## Fred Simpson (25 Feb 2015)

My simple SS based on the One One carbon whippet. I thought it would be a perfect low-maintenance option for bad weather (and it is) but I actually ride, and abuse, this more that the others.


----------



## stevevw (25 Feb 2015)

DaveS said:


> How about the frame? Can I ask where you sourced it? PF30 frames are still quite rare.


I got it direct from ICAN Bikes in China dealt with a lovely helpful girl Linda Thong and they are based in Long Dong. Made me smile. To be honest i can not fault the price,service and quality, it is so good my LBC owner is thinking of getting one for himself.


----------



## zigzag (27 Feb 2015)

that looks great stevevw, i was looking at ac059 frames myself (only with bsa bb), seem like a very well thought out frame. is pf30 choice because of eccentric bottom bracket?


----------



## stevevw (28 Feb 2015)

@zigzag Yes PF30 just so I can have a lot of choice with drive train options. First I will be going single speed, which is for commuting. Then I could go Alfine di2 and finally could go back to derailleur.


----------



## DaveS (9 Mar 2015)




----------



## stevevw (11 Mar 2015)




----------



## stevevw (11 Mar 2015)

It's coming on, should be done at the weekend.


----------



## further (11 Mar 2015)

Very stealthy.


----------



## DaveS (11 Mar 2015)

Love the details. Eccentric shows up nicely.


----------



## SSmatty (11 Mar 2015)

Here's mine.
Owned it for 35 years.
Not really used it for 30 of them or more.
Couldn't bring myself to get rid, so I went for a budget build and a change of image.
Really pleased with the result.
My new daily.

I don't know if this is like the car world, but it's kind of a rat rod, or the one you wish you still had, just that I do still have it.


----------



## andyfraser (11 Mar 2015)

Here's mine:












Mango Fixed Gear



__ andyfraser
__ 11 Mar 2015





It's a real pleasure to ride. I actually make special trips just to ride it.


----------



## Paul139 (3 Apr 2015)

Picked her up yesterday. Took rear brake off today, ordered some toe clips. Waiting for it to stop raining. Did about 4 miles yesterday can't wait to get out properly.


----------



## jim55 (3 Apr 2015)

I'm doing a build just now , need to get chai line right then I'm gona tear it down for powder coating or even just satin black il do it myself, got the wheels today , condor uno on a 531c frame combo , old quill stem and bullhorns ( not cut down drops) , time trial levers , all I'm in a qaundry over is the colour , I love the old style paint jobs but for ease and anti theft points I may just go satin black


----------



## Ian H (3 Apr 2015)

Not built up yet.


----------



## SSmatty (4 Apr 2015)

Ian H said:


> Not built up yet.


Is that Ti ?


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Apr 2015)

Paul139 said:


> Picked her up yesterday. Took rear brake off today, ordered some toe clips. Waiting for it to stop raining. Did about 4 miles yesterday can't wait to get out properly.
> 
> View attachment 84641



Post a review when you do eh? 

Might be my first foray into gearless.


----------



## Paul139 (4 Apr 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Post a review when you do eh?
> 
> Might be my first foray into gearless.


Will do.


----------



## Ian H (4 Apr 2015)

SSmatty said:


> Is that Ti ?



Yes. I'm waiting for the fork to arrive.


----------



## Ian H (4 Apr 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Post a review when you do eh?
> 
> Might be my first foray into gearless.



What do you mean, gearless? You'll always have at least one gear...plus the 24" one of course.


----------



## Okeydokey (4 Apr 2015)

#firestarter, I so get what you have done there. Inspirational!


----------



## SSmatty (5 Apr 2015)

Ian H said:


> Yes. I'm waiting for the fork to arrive.



Oh Man!

Envious.
I love titanium bikes.

Mines not a single speed or fixie though:


----------



## just jim (5 Apr 2015)

Mods - please remove this image at once!


----------



## jim55 (5 Apr 2015)

Been busy tonight I cabled it and fitted tt levers , just waiting on the bottom bracket


----------



## jim55 (5 Apr 2015)




----------



## Bewar3them00n (10 Apr 2015)

My Bombtrack Arise, on its first outing ( a quick 10miler before breakfast!) my first single speed, and a return to racing/track bikes after about 20 years on mountain bikes


----------



## Kenton (12 Apr 2015)

This is my first single speed project . A 1996 Dawes Giro, re sprayed and used ss conversion kit


----------



## ny152 (13 Apr 2015)

I've got two SS bikes, a Vitus 29er and a Charge Plug 0. Both very different but highly enjoyable


----------



## totallyfixed (14 Apr 2015)

It's taken a couple of weeks to get to this point and I have enjoyed every minute, I did it all myself including building a front wheel, bearings replaced in rear wheel, new bottom headset bearings,, new chainring, sprocket and chain, replaced rear brake caliber with one from another bike and touched up the paintwork. I finally have my dream bike and the least expensive though worth a tad more now.


----------



## R600 (20 Apr 2015)




----------



## Erudin (20 Apr 2015)




----------



## biking_fox (21 Apr 2015)

New Fast Shiney!

Will probably switch to 48/17 or maybe 16 for flat manchester commuting.


----------



## Tim Hall (21 Apr 2015)

Back end of last year I bought an M Steel (Dave Yates to you) frame on Ebay. I built it up, like this, to see if it worked as a fixeR:





The paint was bit tatty, the front wheel showing signs of age (the rear had recently been re-rimmed). I sent it off to Dave Yates for a refurb and a respace. With help from a friend I put a new rim on the front (so it matched the rear) When the frame came back it was very shiny:






After a bit of a faff with chain lines, I got it all going this evening:


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Apr 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> Back end of last year I bought an M Steel (Dave Yates to you) frame on Ebay. I built it up, like this, to see if it worked as a fixeR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My bike would like your bike. Think you need to bring it on the fixed gear ride on the 10th May.


----------



## apb (24 Apr 2015)

New fixie conversion on it's 2nd day of commuting duty.


----------



## User19783 (24 Apr 2015)

That's a proper commuter bike, with full mudguards, forward facing drop outs, the only way to go,


----------



## Ian H (26 Apr 2015)

New frame built-up on Thursday and Friday, then taken for an inaugural 300k spin on Saturday. Did pretty well apart from needing a few adjustments along the way. 400k this coming weekend.


----------



## iandg (23 May 2015)




----------



## Rinkeydinkeyrider (26 May 2015)

clarion said:


> I should mention that this beauty was restored and rebuilt to my spec by John's Bikes of Middleton. Great job.


I love the atmospheric pics...looks so right...


----------



## Rinkeydinkeyrider (27 May 2015)

Here's mine...hanging on the wall on a cold Winters eve...(& there it stays - my MTB takes all the outdoors riding)


----------



## just jim (27 May 2015)

Rinkeydinkeyrider said:


> Here's mine...hanging on the wall on a cold Winters eve...(& there it stays - my MTB takes all the outdoors riding)
> View attachment 90048



Very nice. What frame is that?


----------



## Rinkeydinkeyrider (27 May 2015)

just jim - I don't know...my *theory* is that it is an old-ish British frame, & the 3 circles are a lookalikey of the clover that Colnago use - I had it painted black, with a bit of chrome added, & did the lug lining & circle filling myself...


just jim said:


> Very nice. What frame is that?


----------



## Zojam (4 Jun 2015)

My single speed


----------



## Hugh Manatee (5 Jun 2015)

I like that Zojam. It is in a similar vein to mine. How I wish I had opted for a rear brake as well.


----------



## Zojam (5 Jun 2015)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I like that Zojam. It is in a similar vein to mine. How I wish I had opted for a rear brake as well.


I'm too old now to be doing the fixed wheel thing with one brake. Lol


----------



## andyfraser (5 Jun 2015)

My Mango came with a rear brake and although I don't have to use the brakes that much I keep the rear brake attached just in case.


----------



## Zojam (5 Jun 2015)

I've cycled to Brighton and Eastbourne on mine just to see if I could. Had to get off at the Ditchling beacon though. Lol


----------



## brucers (6 Jun 2015)

A Coyote....lovely sage green colour.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2015)

just got finishing touches to apply to mine based on an late 80's Claud Butler Strada steelie pics soon


----------



## mangid (13 Jun 2015)

Replacement for Langster which failed to survive crash just before Christmas. Looked for ages and ages for fixed gear frames with water bottle mounts. Persuaded myself that none (or very few existed) so had to go custom route. Went with Justin Burls, had him design a frame with a starting point of my Specialized Roubaix SL3 which I find really comfortable. A few iterations and discussions later and we were good to go. Frame arrived on Thursday, built it up last night, and went for a 50 mile shakedown in the rain this morning,

I'm bound to be biased, but it's a lovely smooth ride, a lot more comfortable than the Langster, and pushing on the deals is immediately satisfying,

Just need to get fitness back, and shoulder fixed.


----------



## Zojam (13 Jun 2015)

mangid said:


> Replacement for Langster which failed to survive crash just before Christmas. Looked for ages and ages for fixed gear frames with water bottle mounts. Persuaded myself that none (or very few existed) so had to go custom route. Went with Justin Burls, had him design a frame with a starting point of my Specialized Roubaix SL3 which I find really comfortable. A few iterations and discussions later and we were good to go. Frame arrived on Thursday, built it up last night, and went for a 50 mile shakedown in the rain this morning,
> 
> I'm bound to be biased, but it's a lovely smooth ride, a lot more comfortable than the Langster, and pushing on the deals is immediately satisfying,
> 
> ...


Nice looking bike


----------



## Basil.B (13 Jun 2015)

Lovely bike you got there, must have legs long as a giraffe though!


----------



## mangid (15 Jun 2015)

Basil.B said:


> Lovely bike you got there, must have legs long as a giraffe though!



I hope it's an optical illusion caused by the sloping top tube, I'm 5" 10', and fairly normally proportioned :-)


----------



## MrFixed (5 Jul 2015)

Here's mine. I bought it second hand and I'm in the process of giving it some TLC.


----------



## Rafferty (20 Jul 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> It's taken a couple of weeks to get to this point and I have enjoyed every minute, I did it all myself including building a front wheel, bearings replaced in rear wheel, new bottom headset bearings,, new chainring, sprocket and chain, replaced rear brake caliber with one from another bike and touched up the paintwork. I finally have my dream bike and the least expensive though worth a tad more now.


Me want!


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Jul 2015)

Rafferty said:


> Me want!


Thank you, and you would be right to want it, an absolute joy to ride and the best climbing machine I have ever ridden. It cost me less than any bike I have previously owned yet it is the most valuable.


----------



## zigzag (20 Jul 2015)

i'm sure it's a nice bike to ride, but struggle to see how can a heavy/flexy steel bike be best climbing machine. it does look nice and is very practical though!

p.s. some lovely bikes appeared on this thread while i was away


----------



## cdx (20 Jul 2015)

Here's my definitely-not-a-climber.

If you look close you can see the result of a recent slow-speed dooring close to the rear hub 






The electric tape is my attempt to make it less appealing to steal, i.e. uglier. I think I was successful


----------



## zigzag (21 Jul 2015)

upgraded cranks/bb from alfine to fsa slk light. lighter by almost 300g and the colour of axle matches the colour of track ends. from this morning's ride:


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Jul 2015)

zigzag said:


> i'm sure it's a nice bike to ride, but struggle to see how can a heavy/flexy steel bike be best climbing machine. it does look nice and is very practical though!
> 
> p.s. some lovely bikes appeared on this thread while i was away


First off, the weight, it's 853 so light and stiff compared with the overwhelming majority of steel bikes. Compared with my alu Pearson, which I always think has a very lively feel to it [also remarked on by a friend who gave it a spin], the Rourke has a shorter wheelbase but same length top tube so I am guessing the frame angles are more akin to a track bike and indeed having raced on a track bike it has that kind of feel. Finally, don't underestimate the "feel good" effect, I even feel better on a clean bike and I am sure plenty of others will identify with that, so when I climb on a clean Rourke it is amazing.


----------



## zigzag (21 Jul 2015)

fair enough, i just couldn't imagine that a heavy steel bike with longish wheelbase can climb well - it must be the strong legs propelling it!

i've got the same bluemels mudguards on my hybrid btw, they are very effective in keeping the white bike clean(er).


----------



## Tim Hall (21 Jul 2015)

zigzag said:


> upgraded cranks/bb from alfine to fsa slk light. lighter by almost 300g and the colour of axle matches the colour of track ends. from this morning's ride:
> View attachment 97045


Two things:

That's a big front garden you've got.
That's a fairly toothy front ring as well (although not as huge as @cdx 's)


----------



## zigzag (21 Jul 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> Two things:
> 
> That's a big front garden you've got.
> That's a fairly toothy front ring as well (although not as huge as @cdx 's)



- takes a long time to mow the lawn..
- 52t, it works well, the bike is fast and can go up moderate hills (vanbrugh hill at 17% no problem); i've got a bigger sprocket (20t) and longer chain for hillier rides, which take about 5min to swap around


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Jul 2015)

May I ask what size sprocket you are running with the 52t?


----------



## zigzag (21 Jul 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> May I ask what size sprocket you are running with the 52t?


16t and 20t


----------



## Rafferty (21 Jul 2015)

Well here's my humble offering. I love 1950's France. I couldn't afford to buy, so I built.


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Jul 2015)

zigzag said:


> 16t and 20t


And you climb 17% hills with no problem on what is almost an 88" gear . You have just made me feel quite pathetic given that myself and dr_pink drop most roadies on hills. You definitely need to come and ride in Rutland, 17% is my limit on 75" unless the hill is very short and I can get a run at it.
You should enter some hill climbs, you would do very well indeed.


----------



## zigzag (21 Jul 2015)

i wouldn't be able to make up steep(ish) hills with tired legs at the end of long ride, but today with fresh legs there was no problem. here is today's training ride (i'm getting in shape for pbp), would be better without all the congestion and traffic lights!.. i find 86" gear suitable for summer riding, in winter it feels much harder to turn the same gear!
i've done this ride twice, that goes via rutland, some lovely cycling roads there with little traffic. if i remember correctly i used 20t cog on that one.


----------



## smudger-sws6701 (22 Jul 2015)

Here is my commuter fixed, at Bridge Soldiers over the river Wye, nr Marley, Hereford.


----------



## depechegore80 (25 Jul 2015)

Didnt found a SS forum in spanish, greetings from Monterrey , Mexico, the picture was taken near downtown.


----------



## Nigel182 (29 Jul 2015)

Picked this up yesterday tookout for 1st Ride today needs new tyres and all sorted I reckon.
Singlespeed for a while then back to fixed on a lower gear to save my knees,









Think I may go with a Monkey Theme due to the Headbadge of MM (Monkey Magic)


----------



## braaivleis2003 (30 Jul 2015)

Here's a few pics of my Genesis Day One Disc 2015 Model.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (2 Aug 2015)

MrFixed said:


> Here's mine. I bought it second hand and I'm in the process of giving it some TLC.



Ooh id love a fixed fuji


----------



## The Hat (3 Aug 2015)




----------



## smudger-sws6701 (14 Aug 2015)

Now with new Miche chain. Just managed to get it tight enough without having to take a link out. It



will stretch soon I know.


----------



## JimboJames1972 (15 Aug 2015)

My latest n+1

Steve Elsworth steel frame (Reynolds 531c all through) from the 1970s I believe. Frame has been professionally shot blasted, re-sprayed and lacquered with custom decals to match. 700c wheels, 32mm deep rims, 28mm tyres, Shimanno brake set and a stonking 52:18 gear ratio.

Silky smooth on the road, like riding on butter :-)


----------



## braaivleis2003 (17 Aug 2015)

I've just had some mudguards fitted to my Day One over the weekend.


----------



## JimboJames1972 (22 Aug 2015)

Re-fitted handlebars and upgraded the brakes Also a few tweaks to the seating position, bar height etc,



rides a whole lot smoother :-)

J


----------



## Soltydog (7 Sep 2015)

My single speed finally finished





apart from the gearing, which at present is too high, 48/17 spinning out at around 27mph which may be a tad high


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2015)

Just finished this Aende single speed bike earlier today, so testing has begun.


----------



## JimboJames1972 (9 Sep 2015)

Interesting idea with the double chainring and tensioner.
Is there enough chain length (plus movement of the tensioner) to allow you to use both chainrings? Big ring for the flat, stop and manually flip onto the smaller chainring for hills?
I know this is not technically then single speed but its a groovy idea :-)

J


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2015)

Last two days have seen 50 miles done on my Aende single speed with a 52 x 16 set up the hills we have can be hard but hey. 
Have swapped wheels and calipers over from original build and enjoying it.


----------



## fatjel (2 Oct 2015)

My Raleigh Winner single speed


----------



## Soltydog (2 Oct 2015)

Mine started life as a Raleigh Winner, but was nowhere near as good nick as that. Rides surprisingly well.


----------



## fatjel (2 Oct 2015)

I only bought it last Sunday,,
Made a few changes and even tho I've only done a few miles I love it already
It didn't look in good nick on the ebay advert
Cost me £31.02 (this is b4 the changes)


----------



## Soltydog (2 Oct 2015)

You was robbed, mine was £25  but look at the state mine was in


----------



## fatjel (2 Oct 2015)

Did yours come with 2 brakes !
Blimey I have been done.. 
Shall take it for a proper outing tomorrow.


----------



## 74corbettp (3 Oct 2015)

My almost finished alpine stars belt drive single speed.


----------



## chriswoody (3 Oct 2015)

My new single speed folder for the commute to work.


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Oct 2015)

fatjel said:


> I only bought it last Sunday,,
> Made a few changes and even tho I've only done a few miles I love it already
> It didn't look in good nick on the ebay advert
> Cost me £31.02


my first proper road bike back in 1980 odd  had foam handle bars !


----------



## Old Plodder (7 Oct 2015)

fatjel said:


>


Looks like an 'armchair' on the seatpin......


----------



## PMarkey (25 Oct 2015)

My latest Fixed gear , 531c throughout and finished this morning .









Paul


----------



## Cold (29 Oct 2015)

Here is mine which was put together with parts I picked up.


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Nov 2015)

Rubbish pic of my new ss;






Graham Weigh ebay frame(£22!),probably Reynolds 531 and of 80's vintage(again probably);just rubbed down and rattle canned.
Done up with some bits I had lying around with the old rear Mavic re-built on to a flip-flop hub and currently running a 42/16 freewheel set-up at the moment.
Oh and weighs in at just under 10kgs.

Build thread is in the calssic and vintage section.


----------



## 3narf (23 Nov 2015)

74corbettp said:


> My almost finished alpine stars belt drive single speed.


Of course, elevated chainstays are ideal for a belt conversion! Good thinking!


----------



## jonny jeez (23 Nov 2015)




----------



## Mo1959 (23 Nov 2015)

jonny jeez said:


>


I like how it's admiring itself in the mirror. Lol


----------



## jonny jeez (23 Nov 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I like how it's admiring itself in the mirror. Lol


it is a bit of a poser!


----------



## gareth01244 (23 Nov 2015)




----------



## gareth01244 (23 Nov 2015)

This bike was built up this year and is my first attempt. The saddle has since been put into service elsewhere so need to find another. The paint was a bit of an experiment as its got a slight simply texture to it but I'm really happy with how it looks.I'm also planning on changing the grips as they came off another bike and are a bit to long and encroach onto the curve of the bars.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (14 Mar 2016)

Here's a picture or two of my fixed. Custom built as a training bike with Columbus tubing. Please excuse the lack of bar tape.






Close up!


----------



## nuovo_record (2 Apr 2016)

Holdsworth super mistral believed to be about 1970 or late 60s. When I got it the front forks were shot. Managed to get a chrome pair for £5. Wheels are camps record hubs on omega rims. Chainset is campy gran sport. When I got it somewhere down the line it had been hammered black so I rubbed it all down and had it sprayed red.


----------



## 3narf (22 Apr 2016)

Every time I look at my bike I want to get on and start pedalling. It looks like it's flat out just sitting here!

When ever I get home from a brilliant ride I take a pic, looking for clues as to why it's so superb, but 'Aryton' never looks any different...


----------



## jim55 (26 Apr 2016)

Built this up last night , can't seem to get chain tight enough , iv not ridden it fixed yet , just a spin round block on s/s


----------



## 3narf (27 Apr 2016)

jim55 said:


> Built this up last night , can't seem to get chain tight enough , iv not ridden it fixed yet , just a spin round block on s/s



It looks nice, does it have horizontal dropouts? If not you might have to use a half link.


----------



## 3narf (27 Apr 2016)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Here's a picture or two of my fixed. Custom built as a training bike with Columbus tubing. Please excuse the lack of bar tape.
> 
> View attachment 121657
> 
> ...



That's a big chainring!


----------



## East_coaster (7 Jun 2016)

So here's mine.

Before





After


----------



## wheresthetorch (18 Jun 2016)

Mango by the sea.


----------



## Broadside (18 Jun 2016)

Langster that I picked up today. Only 25 miles on it so far but it is great fun!


----------



## keithmac (3 Aug 2016)

Are we allowed electrics on here?.

This is my Gtech single speed Gates Carbon Drive.

The e-assist is mainly for getting away from the lights briskly, once you've over 15mph its all legs!. I normally ride around 17mph. The assist is good for hills as well (instead of gears).

I view it more as an automatic single speed than a full on ebike, weighs in at 16kg so not too heavy.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Aug 2016)

keithmac said:


> Are we allowed electrics on here?.
> 
> This is my Gtech single speed Gates Carbon Drive.
> 
> ...




Thats very nice. I asked GTECH how much it would cost to send one of those to Denmark.

500 pounds :O)

They must be insane. My ICE trike cost about 100 pounds from Cornwall.


----------



## keithmac (4 Aug 2016)

Yeh I read that, it's a shame really as the Gtech is a cracking little bike. 

I fancied the simplicity of a single speeder, this just has a saftey margin built in when you hit any big hills!.

I'm trying to impove my cadence on it to hit 19/20 mph on the flat, the gearing is a good compromise I've found.

Shame you have no UK contacts that could ship one over as it's free delivery in UK, or maybe a shipping company could quote you?.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2016)

1972 Raleigh /Carlton Grand Prix, now single speeded. Light enough, I don't really miss the gears.


----------



## zigzag (11 Aug 2016)




----------



## confusedcyclist (18 Aug 2016)

New bike day! 

A brand spanking new fixed/single speed bike, a Fuji Feather 2016, snapped up at £300. Needs some upgrades, notably, pedals are naff and the track grips need to be replaced with bar tape. Otherwise, I'm a very happy boy. I hadn't noticed those wheel reflectors until I looked at the image, they are coming right off!

Side note: Evans cycles in Leeds did a crap job of the build, the front and rear brake was not fitted/aligned properly and rubbing both tyres and rim, and for some bizarre reason the front reflector was fitted in a position that the front brake cable was completely restricted. My wife could have done a better job at building it! 






Can't wait for pedals and tape to arrive in the post so I can give it a proper whirl. A little nervous about the long steep hills though...


----------



## Sore Thumb (18 Aug 2016)

Sore Thumb said:


> This is my Specialized Langster.
> 
> Geared with 3/32 - 48t front and 16t rear
> GoldtecHubs on Mavic Open pro rims
> ...





Well, 9 years on when I started the " and my specialized langster is still going strong. I'm still using it everyday to commute to work. It's even hit a car and survived.

https://flic.kr/p/xkkrqo


----------



## User19783 (18 Aug 2016)

Sore Thumb said:


> Well, 9 years on when I started the " and my specialized langster is still going strong. I'm still using it everyday to commute to work. It's even hit a car and survived.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/xkkrqo



Nice forks
Are there the result of hitting the car?


----------



## Biff600 (20 Aug 2016)

View attachment 140934
My single speed...

View attachment 140537


----------



## Stinboy (20 Aug 2016)

Biff600 said:


> My single speed...
> 
> View attachment 140537



Very nice indeed  Have you thought about using a Hiplok as opposed having to have a D lock on the frame? 

It's not a criticism, just thought it might tidy things up a bit.


----------



## Biff600 (20 Aug 2016)

Stinboy said:


> Very nice indeed  Have you thought about using a Hiplok as opposed having to have a D lock on the frame?



Thank you, it's as much fun as my road bike that cost 10 times as much. I got it from a chap that had bought it new and used it for one 4 mile trip, then put it in his garage !!

I agree, the D-lock does take up a lot of room, I do have a smaller cable lock that I use now and again though.


----------



## derrick (22 Aug 2016)

Put together another fixie, My last one was a little to big for me, so got hold of a smaller frame, a bit of steel this time. got to change the bar tape, might even fit drops on it.


----------



## JimboJames1972 (24 Aug 2016)

Steel is great for SS!
When I first built mine up it was with bullhorns like this and, while I liked their narrow (360mm) width for weaving through town, I found wider 420mm drops more comfortable on longer rides. It was not just the width, but that you also had a few more hand grip positions to relieve aching backs and shoulders...
Good luck with the rest of the build and happy riding,
J


----------



## Biff600 (24 Aug 2016)

Changed my bars and levers today..


----------



## SWSteve (17 Sep 2016)

Biff600 said:


> Changed my bars and levers today..
> View attachment 141128




What is this, and how did it look when you first bought it?


----------



## Biff600 (17 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> What is this, and how did it look when you first bought it?



Before : - Short, straight bars, conventional levers, black cables, 100mm stem
After:- MIC Pista Bullhorn bars, Aero levers, blue cables, 50mm stem


----------



## SWSteve (17 Sep 2016)

Biff600 said:


> Before : - Short, straight bars, conventional levers, black cables, 100mm stem
> After:- MIC Pista Bullhorn bars, Aero levers, blue cables, 50mm stem
> 
> View attachment 144315





Biff600 said:


> Before : - Short, straight bars, conventional levers, black cables, 100mm stem
> After:- MIC Pista Bullhorn bars, Aero levers, blue cables, 50mm stem
> 
> View attachment 144315



Much prefer the bullhorns! Looks fantastic


----------



## iandg (19 Sep 2016)

1970 something Raleigh Professional - 'fixed' and back on the road


----------



## 3narf (20 Sep 2016)

wheresthetorch said:


> Mango by the sea.
> View attachment 132325



I go right past Mango Bikes on my regular ride!


----------



## 3narf (12 Oct 2016)

Aryton off the road now until I have the frame blasted and painted. The wheels live on!


----------



## Martymart (15 Oct 2016)

DaveS said:


>


I like this! 

Can I assume this is done with a magic gear rather than an eccentric BB or White Industries Eno hub? And if it is indeed a magic gear, what are you using chainring/sprocket-wise and how does it do in the real world ie out on the road?


----------



## RedRider (15 Oct 2016)

wicker man said:


> 1970 something Raleigh Professional - 'fixed' and back on the road


If all the bikes ever posted on cyclechat were up for sale, this would be my n+1.


----------



## 4cranks (20 Oct 2016)

Bob Jackson Vigorelli fixed gear bike, in pristine condition and ready to ride.........






.......and my Genesis Skyline single speed.


----------



## SWSteve (24 Oct 2016)

This arrived the other day. 

%5BIMG%5Dhttp://i63.tinypic.com/nmxiyp.jpg%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## Venod (24 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> This arrived the other day.
> 
> %5BIMG%5Dhttp://i63.tinypic.com/nmxiyp.jpg%5B/IMG%5D



Remove everything before http in your link so we can see it.


----------



## SWSteve (24 Oct 2016)

http://i63.tinypic.com/nmxiyp.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Oct 2016)

Just finished and taken for first test ride ...... 44x17






Steerer etc all needs to be finessed and cut to size, rear brake removed - not the right drop.
Holdsworth finishing kit.
Wheels are H Plus Son 23mm Archetypes on Zenith hubs by DCR wheels.
Trres are Vittori Open Pave 27mm

Rides pretty nicely!!


----------



## SWSteve (29 Oct 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just finished and taken for first test ride ...... 44x17
> 
> View attachment 149537
> 
> ...



Did you pic all the chrome pieces from Planet X direct, or someone else?


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Those are 27mm? Looks like enough clearance then.


Plenty, prob could squeeze guards in as well.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Did you pic all the chrome pieces from Planet X direct, or someone else?


From Planet X in the sale :-)


----------



## rideswithmoobs (29 Oct 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just finished and taken for first test ride ...... 44x17
> 
> View attachment 149537
> 
> ...



Looks real nice. 44x17 gives around a 2.5:1 ratio. Im running similar with a 46x18. Thinking of changing to 46x16 for a bit more speed on flats and downhills. Fully winterised it today with mudguards over 32mm tyres and coated everything in ACF50, and adjusted TRP Spyres calipers 
Like that Holdsworth. Looks a real nice build


----------



## TxRonHarris (2 Nov 2016)

Here's my Bare Knuckle 61cm track bike set up for the road with a front brake. Doesn't get much time these days, but it's a heck of a bike.


----------



## TxRonHarris (2 Nov 2016)

4cranks said:


> Bob Jackson Vigorelli fixed gear bike, in pristine condition and ready to ride.........
> 
> View attachment 148498



LOVE the Bob Jackson. Had one several years ago and it was my go to fun ride when I wanted to ride and smile. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## 4cranks (3 Nov 2016)

TxRonHarris said:


> Here's my Bare Knuckle 61cm track bike set up for the road with a front brake. Doesn't get much time these days, but it's a heck of a bike.



Hi TxRon
Well you must be about 7ft tall looking at you Bare Knuckle bike, so the Bob Jackson would be no good for you. But it is available for sale for anyone about 6ft tall who wants to ride and smile.


----------



## smutchin (7 Nov 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just finished and taken for first test ride ...... 44x17



I hope mine turns out looking as good as yours... 






Probably won't be as tidy as yours though, since it's going to be a bit of a mongrel bike, using parts from the box of bits in the garage as far as possible.



> Steerer etc all needs to be finessed and cut to size, rear brake removed - not the right drop.



What kind of drop are we talking about for the rear brake? I have some old Alhonga deep-drop brakes that I was hoping to use, if they fit. 

Also, is that the Holdsworth seatpost? Hmmm, looks like rather a lot of setback. I've ordered one but it didn't look like that in the pic on the website.


----------



## Venod (8 Nov 2016)

The slow boat from China finally arived with my hubs.


----------



## smutchin (15 Nov 2016)

smutchin said:


> View attachment 150422



Starting to look a bit more like an actual bike...






Headset, bottom bracket, chainset and seatpost are all "Holdsworth Gran Sport" components from Planet X. Crank bolts weren't provided but luckily I had some in the spares box. Also had to buy a press to install the headset but thought I could get away without the appropriate tool to fit the crown race. I was wrong, so I've just ordered a crown race setter. The stem is there as a placeholder to stop the fork falling out until I decide what length I need. Have kind of made up my mind to get Condor Strada stem and bars.

Front wheel is an old one from the spares box - Shimano 105 hub, Mavic MA3 rim (which should give an idea of how old it is) - needs a bit of a clean but is in good working order.

Built the rear wheel at the weekend, using an On-One track hub from the spares box, a Mavic Open Elite rim and Sapim Race spokes.

Sprocket is a cheapo Lifeline one from Wiggle. 

Saddle is a well used Brooks B17.

Haven't yet decided what to do about brakes.

Tyres will be either the Conti Grand Sport or Schwalbe One that I have in the spares box. Both are 25c, but I'll probably upgrade to 32c when they need replacing - looks like there's plenty of room for bigger tyres.

I have an old set of SKS chromoplastic mudguards that I might use, though they might be too wide.

Pedals will be the Shimano M324 from the spares box.


----------



## 3narf (15 Nov 2016)

smutchin said:


> Starting to look a bit more like an actual bike...
> 
> View attachment 151287
> 
> ...



Nice! Is that the M size?


----------



## Andrew1971 (15 Nov 2016)

Very nice indeed is the paint metallic cos it look's good. Well done keep it up.
Andrew


----------



## smutchin (15 Nov 2016)

3narf said:


> Nice! Is that the M size?



Yep, size M/52cm. Haven't measured it for fit yet but it seems about right for me.



Andrew1971 said:


> Very nice indeed is the paint metallic cos it look's good. Well done keep it up.
> Andrew



Yeah, the metallic paint is gorgeous. I didn't feel quite bold enough to go for the orange (although @Fab Foodie's looks great), but I'm glad I didn't go for the black - I've already got two black bikes, which is quite enough.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (15 Nov 2016)

smutchin said:


> I hope mine turns out looking as good as yours...
> 
> View attachment 150422
> 
> ...


What a beautiful frame


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (15 Nov 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just finished and taken for first test ride ...... 44x17
> 
> View attachment 149537
> 
> ...



And this,
Quite partial to these Holdsworths


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Nov 2016)

Have to say with 44x17 it goes up hills better than any other bike I've got .... I'd forgotten how good fixed is!
I've only nearly fallen-off twice.....


----------



## smutchin (15 Nov 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Have to say with 44x17 it goes up hills better than any other bike I've got ....



That's pretty close to my 48x18 set-up. Good all-purpose gear, but I've also got a spare 14t sprocket I might stick on the other side of the hub for flat rides.



> I'd forgotten how good fixed is! I've only nearly fallen-off twice.....



I'm really looking forward to getting back into it. Haven't ridden fixed on the road for about three years.[/quote][/QUOTE]


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Nov 2016)

User said:


> 53x19, and you have seen me fall off mine.


Gracefully though....


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Nov 2016)

User said:


> 53x19, and you have seen me fall off mine.


That's 75" vs my 70" .... but then you're not a fat bastard....
I think I'll fit a 16T on the other side of the flip-flop hub for 73" (which I ran back in the 80s when I was an Old-Holborn smoking whippet).


----------



## DCLane (15 Nov 2016)

Thanks to help from his grandparents one of these will be arriving at Christmas for my youngest to go track racing on:







I _do wonder_ if it's not a little bit ... dull-looking


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (15 Nov 2016)

DCLane said:


> Thanks to help from his grandparents one of these will be arriving at Christmas for my youngest to go track racing on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is super smart.
His grandparents have impeccable taste


----------



## SWSteve (16 Nov 2016)

DCLane said:


> Thanks to help from his grandparents one of these will be arriving at Christmas for my youngest to go track racing on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks ace!


----------



## 3narf (16 Nov 2016)

smutchin said:


> Yep, size M/52cm. Haven't measured it for fit yet but it seems about right for me.



I'm 5' 9" with short legs; that looks about right for me...


----------



## 3narf (16 Nov 2016)

DCLane said:


> Thanks to help from his grandparents one of these will be arriving at Christmas for my youngest to go track racing on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dull-looking... Hahahaha


----------



## Biff600 (16 Nov 2016)

DCLane said:


> Thanks to help from his grandparents one of these will be arriving at Christmas for my youngest to go track racing on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dad !! Dad !! Daaad !!! Don't get me a bike for Christmas, I've just found one behind the wardrobe !!


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Nov 2016)

Biff600 said:


> Dad !! Dad !! Daaad !!! Don't get me a bike for Christmas, I've just found one behind the wardrobe !!



mums boyfriend is holding it....

i'll get my coat


----------



## ayceejay (16 Nov 2016)

Finally a bike I can relate to - classic clean lines, functional and workmanlike thinks DC


----------



## DCLane (16 Nov 2016)

Biff600 said:


> Dad !! Dad !! Daaad !!! Don't get me a bike for Christmas, I've just found one behind the wardrobe !!





uphillstruggler said:


> mums boyfriend is holding it....
> 
> i'll get my coat



He's already tried the Avanti, albeit whilst having to wear a blindfold  - we needed to make sure he could fit on a Small size as there wasn't anything below this. Turns out the 400mm seatpost supplied is far too big so he had a second blindfold go on a (lighter) 350mm seatpost. *

It's now hidden away until Christmas 


* try getting a blindfolded 12 year-old boy into a room and onto a bike without a) him knowing it was a bike and b) realising what we were up to. Myself and his older brother failed dismally


----------



## Aaronjoy (16 Nov 2016)

Here is my newly arrived 2011 Trek Triton Gary Fisher Series


----------



## smutchin (19 Nov 2016)

First ride this morning - and I love it...


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (19 Nov 2016)

smutchin said:


> First ride this morning - and I love it...
> 
> View attachment 151644



I don't like it 
No no,I love the bike obviously.
I just don't like the fact that the sun is shining where you are !!!!

Seriously though,what a beautiful machine and good job sir


----------



## Andrew1971 (19 Nov 2016)

She look's awesome well done good job done
But new paint on a wooden log better not be scratched now


----------



## smutchin (19 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> I just don't like the fact that the sun is shining where you are !!!!



Ha! The sun is out but it's bloody cold. Need to fit some mudguards before the sun changes its mind... 



> Seriously though,what a beautiful machine and good job sir



Cheers! It's a lovely ride. Only thing I don't like is that the paint is very fragile - already has a few chips (really must fit a chainstay protector). But then what did I expect for £80? Ho hum.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (19 Nov 2016)

smutchin said:


> Ha! The sun is out but it's bloody cold. Need to fit some mudguards before the sun changes its mind...
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers! It's a lovely ride. Only thing I don't like is that the paint is very fragile - already has a few chips (really must fit a chainstay protector). But then what did I expect for £80? Ho hum.


Ouch,yeah chainstay protector essential.
Just a padded velcro for a few quid would suffice as you know.
Can you do anything with the chips ?
Seems a shame.


----------



## smutchin (19 Nov 2016)

It's things like the brake bridge - just doing up the brake mounting bolt (not even very tight) shaved the paint off there. Maybe a touch of clear varnish over that spot would help. And I will just have to be very careful with it generally.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (19 Nov 2016)

smutchin said:


> It's things like the brake bridge - just doing up the brake mounting bolt (not even very tight) shaved the paint off there. Maybe a touch of clear varnish over that spot would help. And I will just have to be very careful with it generally.



Clear varnish orta do it.
Without getting all Mountain Bikey,what about some Helitape on the places most likely to be affected ?
Clear and wont take the look away.
Just a thought.


----------



## GGJ (19 Nov 2016)

smutchin said:


> Only thing I don't like is that the paint is very fragile - already has a few chips (really must fit a chainstay protector). But then what did I expect for £80? Ho hum.



Wonder how much a car paint shop would take to give it a blast over with a couple of coats of lacquer?


----------



## phantasmagoriana (19 Nov 2016)

Love the green on that frame.  I wish they did the step-through version in that colour- or rather, I'm glad they don't, because I probably would have had a credit card accident by now if they did.  It's still proving difficult to resist the temptation of the orange or cream variants now that they're down to £60...I really really don't need another singlespeed/fixed bike, though, as the lovely Genesis would be jealous.


----------



## smutchin (20 Nov 2016)

My other monogeared bike - a Felt Breed SS CX. It's been languishing in the garage for a while, in need of some tlc, and I finally got round to it recently. Finished fettling the brakes and adding fresh bar tape yesterday so took it for a play in the woods this morning...







Planning on taking it racing next weekend.


----------



## 3narf (21 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Clear varnish orta do it.
> Without getting all Mountain Bikey,what about some Helitape on the places most likely to be affected ?
> Clear and wont take the look away.
> Just a thought.



I have a big roll of erosion tape; it's a thick clear rubbery coating we put on wing leading edges etc. It's what I use to protect chainstays.

If anyone wants a bit, just PM me an address...


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Nov 2016)

On holiday this week so was looking forward to getting out and about but with grey skies and stair rods it's best not to gamble with the late running drivers so this had a good if not rather wet outing 

The image was taken at the site of my after school off road heaven, we called it the hills and hollows back then.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (23 Nov 2016)

Looks like Eaglesham Moors and the Whitelee


----------



## GGJ (23 Nov 2016)

Yes it is, not often you see it looking as splendid as today


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (23 Nov 2016)

GGJ said:


> Yes it is, not often you see it looking as splendid as today


Lovely day for Whitelee.
I like to start from the "Strathaven " side and go over the middle to the Visitors Centre.
It's great for a wee blast


----------



## GGJ (23 Nov 2016)

Strathaven is the wrong end for me. If I do Strathaven I turn right off the A71 and go over the back roads past the back of the windfarm and re-emerge in the middle of Darvel, Newmilns, Galston, Moscow, Waterside and back towards Glasgow


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (23 Nov 2016)

That's a good run though @GGJ


----------



## GGJ (23 Nov 2016)

50 miles and 3200 feet of climbing. Might try it on the single speed once the legs get used to one gear again


----------



## clid61 (23 Nov 2016)




----------



## booze and cake (24 Nov 2016)

My 2010 Reynolds 853 pro team Mercian Vincitore Special single speed in 'intensio blue', running 50-17 currently. Absolutely love this bike, a keeper for life.


----------



## RedRider (27 Nov 2016)

I got this 1976 champagne Gazelle Champion Mondial which makes me want to grow sideburns and a muzzy.




It made a good conversion with its long campag dropouts and no braze ons above the deraileur hanger. It's 48x18 fixed but I'll put a 17 on the flip side too.
When funds allow I'd like to get some suitably retro wheels to go with it. The ones you see were half built gathering dust in the bike shop and I got them for a good price. Cockpit still needs a bit of work. I'd like narrower bars with a longer reach and drop.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (27 Nov 2016)

RedRider said:


> I got this 1976 champagne Gazelle Champion Mondial which makes me want to grow sideburns and a muzzy.
> View attachment 152774
> 
> 
> ...



Love it


----------



## mark st1 (27 Nov 2016)

Purchased this on the c2w only done a few miles on it but it feels lovely. Commute is only 4 miles and didn't want the hassle of cleaning cassettes mechs and grimy winter road shizzle.Not brave enough for fixed and at 5am my brain actually doesn't function properly. Maybe one day though....


----------



## zigzag (29 Nov 2016)

finished upgrading the boardman ss bike for better fit, comfort and speed.
original parts: frameset, chainset, brake calipers, levers and cables
upgrades/additions: handlebars, bar phat tape, longer stem, bouncy seatpost, saddle, wheels, freewheel, tyres, pedals, brake pads, mudguards and bottle cages.
almost 2kg heavier than the carbon ss bike i had, but still feels nimble at 8.2kg as pictured.


----------



## SWSteve (30 Nov 2016)

zigzag said:


> finished upgrading the boardman ss bike for better fit, comfort and speed.
> original parts: frameset, chainset, brake calipers, levers and cables
> upgrades/additions: handlebars, bar phat tape, longer stem, bouncy seatpost, saddle, wheels, freewheel, tyres, pedals, brake pads, mudguards and bottle cages.
> almost 2kg heavier than the carbon ss bike i had, but still feels nimble at 8.2kg as pictured.




What caused the change to this from the carbon?


----------



## zigzag (30 Nov 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> What caused the change to this from the carbon?



i've put gears on the carbon one for the time being (it has swappable drop outs to accommodate both setups)


----------



## potsy (30 Nov 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Purchased this on the c2w only done a few miles on it but it feels lovely. Commute is only 4 miles and didn't want the hassle of cleaning cassettes mechs and grimy winter road shizzle.Not brave enough for fixed and at 5am my brain actually doesn't function properly. Maybe one day though....


Nice bike, who's is the red one in front of it?


----------



## colly (5 Jan 2017)

My new ride:

Finished putting this together over the Christmas break. I have to say......................I LIKE IT 





C


----------



## smutchin (5 Jan 2017)

colly said:


> My new ride



Very nice looking bike. 

Can I ask why you used a half-link chain?


----------



## colly (5 Jan 2017)

smutchin said:


> Very nice looking bike.
> 
> Can I ask why you used a half-link chain?


Simple. The best reason of all.

I had a new chain sitting in its box unused from a previous project.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jan 2017)

colly said:


> Simple. The best reason of all.
> 
> I had a new chain sitting in its box unused from a previous project.



Ha! Yes, that is always the best reason.


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Jan 2017)

Retired my Langster about a year ago ( hanging up in garage ), however i`m thinking a new front wheel or wheelset and sort out a new drive chain. Could be a goer ! Just needs some tlc, means i can switch the knobblies back on to my CX bike for summer for if I fancy going of the beaten track !


----------



## 3narf (11 Jan 2017)




----------



## 3narf (11 Jan 2017)

Hot rod back on the road as a singlespeed. I did have it built up as an 8speed, with Pace RC35s, but it's more fun like this unless 1990s XC racers make a comeback! 

There's enough flex in the frame, forks and tyres to make it comfy anyway. The gearing isn't perfect, at 38x20 it's a bit low, but with a half link the chain is a nice fit.

Looking forward to having a go on the 417 Project pump track with the kids next weekend...


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Jan 2017)

booze and cake said:


> My 2010 Reynolds 853 pro team Mercian Vincitore Special single speed in 'intensio blue', running 50-17 currently. Absolutely love this bike, a keeper for life.
> View attachment 328310


Nice looking bike. The angle the photo was taken from blends part of the frame in with the edge of the step, so it looks like one of those incredibly rare Mercian's that were built without a top tube.


----------



## booze and cake (18 Jan 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Nice looking bike. The angle the photo was taken from blends part of the frame in with the edge of the step, so it looks like one of those incredibly rare Mercian's that were built without a top tube.



Haha, yes the noodly 'V' frame never really took off, preferring to flop from side to side


----------



## Mark Grant (18 Jan 2017)

Here's my latest. It has had a short cold test ride, nipped up the headset & adjusted the saddle, so far so good.
I need to do a couple of laps of the 'Cols de Richmond Park' & Nightingale Lane to know if the gearing is OK.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (19 Jan 2017)

colly said:


> My new ride:
> 
> Finished putting this together over the Christmas break. I have to say......................I LIKE IT
> 
> ...



Great shade of blue that.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (19 Jan 2017)

Nice run of some smashing bikes there lads


----------



## colly (19 Jan 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Great shade of blue that.


Funny thing is I had an idea a pale blue bike, sort of cornflower blue was what I wanted. When I turned up at the powder coaters place the nearest he had was that blue. It's not as pale as I wanted but tbh I couldn't be bothered to chase around all over the place so I said............... 'Yeah that will do and can you do it in a matt finish?'
He said no matt finish but he would give it a matt lacquer after it's been coated.

It's grown on me so much I am pleased that I didn't get quite what I wanted.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (19 Jan 2017)

colly said:


> Funny thing is I had an idea a pale blue bike, sort of cornflower blue was what I wanted. When I turned up at the powder coaters place the nearest he had was that blue. It's not as pale as I wanted but tbh I couldn't be bothered to chase around all over the place so I said............... 'Yeah that will do and can you do it in a matt finish?'
> He said no matt finish but he would give it a matt lacquer after it's been coated.
> 
> It's grown on me so much I am pleased that I didn't get quite what I wanted.



Works for me.
Does anyone remember the Gulf racing cars with that blue and orange on them ?
It reminds me of that .


----------



## DCLane (21 Jan 2017)

On a whim I've bought this to accompany my 12yo on his velodrome practice sessions:





It's a Raleigh Equipe track bike and looks hardly used by the seller. There's no marks at all and the toolkit with extra chainrings and sprockets is all there.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Apr 2017)

I think I've now got my Boardman in its final spec. This was a 2009 Road Carbon that was getting litle use due to other purchases and was close to being disposed of, so I decided to change it to a single speed as I don't have one and ... why not! 

My original idea was to get a single speed kit from Planet X and use a spare (new) chain I had available plus the almost unsed 17 tooth cog from the old cassette (which was in need of replacement). Initially I used the old derailleur as a chain tensioner, but thanks to @Elybazza61 a proper kit was substitiuted. Initially I couldn't get the brand new chain to the correct length for the 17 tooth cog so had to go with the 16 tooth supplied with the kit, but after a few rides the chain has "eased" enough for the 17 to be fitted, albeit with absolutely no give in the chain so the tensioner has been removed for now. The chainring is the standard 50 and with the inner ring still in place. All the cables and shift levers have also been removed and a 35 miler this afternoon confirms that the 50/17 setup seems to be the best compromise for this area and 10-15mph headwinds.

The total cost was £9 for the spacer kit from Planet X plus £10 for the tensioner. It still won't get much use, but it fills a gap in the fleet.


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2017)

The fixed is back home after 15 months in my folks garage after my accident. Bugger all wrong with it other than needing the bars and saddle turning straight and a scratch on the forks that will buff out.


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Aug 2017)

My Olmo. The bloke who sold it to me said he'd been told by the guy who sold it to him that it had once been the property of the Italian national track team. Obviously I haven't a clue whether that's true, but it's a wonderful ride, with an urgency and responsiveness like no other bike I've ever ridden. Can you tell I love it?


----------



## Pennine-Paul (6 Aug 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> My Olmo. The bloke who sold it to me said he'd been told by the guy who sold it to him that it had once been the property of the Italian national track team. Obviously I haven't a clue whether that's true, but it's a wonderful ride, with an urgency and responsiveness like no other bike I've ever ridden. Can you tell I love it?
> 
> View attachment 366227


I'd definitely take a link or two out of that chain if I were you,to bring the wheel nuts into the middle of the track ends


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Aug 2017)

Pennine-Paul said:


> I'd definitely take a link or two out of that chain if I were you,to bring the wheel nuts into the middle of the track ends


Thanks for the tip, and I can see where you're coming from, but in truth it's fine. The picture's deceptive, making it look like half the nut's hanging off the end, but in reality the contact surface area - which is what actually matters - couldn't be bigger. Having said that, I think the wheel has been moving back very slightly as the chain has worn/stretched - if it got any further, I would indeed remove a couple of links.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Aug 2017)

Got a bit of good weather today !


----------



## jayonabike (10 Sep 2017)

Just built this up. Lee Cooper 631 steel. Might change the saddle for a Brooks cambium and change the headset for a silver one but love the way it's turned out


----------



## Alan O (11 Sep 2017)

jayonabike said:


> Just built this up. Lee Cooper 631 steel. Might change the saddle for a Brooks cambium and change the headset for a silver one but love the way it's turned out
> 
> View attachment 372810


Wow, that looks stunning - lovely work!


----------



## iZaP (11 Sep 2017)




----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Sep 2017)

This has had a few incarnations since I rescued it a few years ago. I stripped it down and had it resprayed to look like this





Then a few changes to this





Then finally to this








I cant see me changing it now apart from maybe some mud guards for winter as I like it a lot. its always been a favourite but this really suits it.


----------



## Bobtoo (13 Sep 2017)

I found myself with enough left over bits to build a fixed gear bike, so it seemed rude not to. 



2017-09-03_04-08-56 by RichardB5, on Flickr

I hadn't ridden fixed before but I'm quite enjoying it.


----------



## Alan O (13 Sep 2017)

Bobtoo said:


> I found myself with enough left over bits to build a fixed gear bike, so it seemed rude not to.
> 
> 
> View attachment 373151
> ...


A Raleigh Royal frame and a Brooks B17 - handy things to have lying around in your box of leftover bike bits


----------



## Alan O (13 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4955260, member: 43827"]...plus the brakes on steel rims work well.[/QUOTE]
Do be careful if you go out in the wet. Many years ago I had steel rims, and the standard rubber brake blocks worked fine when it was dry - but in the wet they faded to nothing, totally useless. I did try those blocks with leather inserts (remember those?) and they helped a bit in the wet, but it wasn't long before I swapped to alloy rims.


----------



## dhd.evans (27 Oct 2017)

_"ONE OF US, ONE OF US...."_






I've retired the summer roadie for a simpler ride.


----------



## smutchin (27 Oct 2017)

Alan O said:


> A Raleigh Royal frame and a Brooks B17 - handy things to have lying around in your box of leftover bike bits



I have both of those in my spares box too.

(Well, OK, the Royal frame is hanging up on the garage wall being ornamental, and the B17 is attached to a non-rideable bike waiting to be reallocated, but it's the same in principle. Funnily enough, I have thought about rebuilding the Royal as a fixie but one of the chainstays is knackered.)


----------



## gaijintendo (7 Nov 2017)

That was my single speed, I never rode it fixed, sold it, and missed it. I hope it's happy now.




So I got the cheapest bike on gumtree with horizontal drops




Stuck some drops, new brakes (including a rear one) mudguards on it, a less rusty chainring, a new tyre, tube, some BMX tensioners, then after this pic a Brooks saddle, some SPDs, new chain and a new front tyre.
One crank didn't like having it's pedal removed (and the thread), so that's a random suntour anodised job now. I have a replacement rear wheel, but it's doing its job, so leaving it be.




I probably should have just spent more money on something better to start with, but we are best buds now.

Hadn't intended on the red white and blue.


----------



## addman100 (7 Nov 2017)

Felt Breed single speed cx


----------



## EasyPeez (8 Nov 2017)

Picked this up for £250 a couple of weeks back. Only done 400 miles from new. Swapped out the CX tyres for some 4Seasons, fitted the mudguards last night, popped a bottle cage, bell and lights on there, and now it's all ready to be my first dedicated winter commuter. Though it's so nice to ride I'll likely use it on some flatter weekend rides too


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Nov 2017)

EasyPeez said:


> Picked this up for £250 a couple of weeks back. Only done 400 miles from new. Swapped out the CX tyres for some 4Seasons, fitted the mudguards last night, popped a bottle cage and lights on there, and now it's all ready to be my first dedicated winter commuter. Though it's so nice to ride I'll likely use it on some flatter weekend rides too
> 
> View attachment 382279
> View attachment 382280


Nice! That looks like a brand spanker! I remember when mine looked like that.

Think about protecting the frame where the cables rub by using Lizard Skins patches or heli tape or something similar. Think about a chainstay protector as well (I wish I had done).


----------



## EasyPeez (8 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Nice! That looks like a brand spanker! I remember when mine looked like that.
> 
> Think about protecting the frame where the cables rub by using Lizard Skins patches or heli tape or something similar. Think about a chainstay protector as well (I wish I had done).


Good tips. It already has clear tape under all the points where the cables meet the frame. I'll get a chainstay protector ordered.

Do you know what all the frame eyelets are for btw? Apart from the obvious ones there are 2 on the drive side chainstay - possibly for routing cables if converting to a hub gear? Also one on the bottom bracket - same purpose? And two on the bottom of the downtube - I presumed for an extra bottle cage but you'd never fot a bottle that close to the wheel...bolt on partial mudguard maybe?


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Nov 2017)

EasyPeez said:


> Good tips. It already has clear tape under all the points where the cables meet the frame. I'll get a chainstay protector ordered.
> 
> Do you know what all the frame eyelets are for btw? Apart from the obvious ones there are 2 on the drive side chainstay - possibly for routing cables if converting to a hub gear? Also one on the bottom bracket - same purpose? And two on the bottom of the downtube - I presumed for an extra bottle cage but you'd never fot a bottle that close to the wheel...bolt on partial mudguard maybe?


I don't know to be honest; I have nothing mounted on the frame so never even really looked at them. Maybe if you started a thread with a side on view of the bicycle and arrows point to the mount points someone will have some idea.


----------



## Wilson jr (22 Nov 2017)

Just finished my first single speed project. To say it was a bit of a pain bottom bracket/chainline wise is an understatement. It is an old raleigh shopper type bike. The old red paint and whatever they used to use as an undercoat was a pig to remove too. Used to have a sturmey archer 3 speed hub. Took a bit of fettling but I've managed to bring it nearly up to date. I think in total it has cost around 250-300 quid to get to this point but the experience doing it was fantastic. Now on to the next.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Mar 2019)

Finally finished my Raleigh fixed. New bars and stem, brake lever, pedals and a better front wheel that I had in stock. Only the Charge Spoon saddle to go to give my bum the same ride as the other bike.

First time on fixed for nearly 50 years, set up on the turbo at the moment till I can get back on the road again.


----------



## ChrisEyles (5 Apr 2019)

I built up a GT chucker a while ago, and used a Carrera Vulcan MTB for parts. The frame sat in the conservatory for quite a while, and I inexplicably started to feel sorry for it... so I bought a second donor bike and did the Carrera up as a single speed  






Bodged together a chain tensioner out of the old derailleur...





It's nothing fancy, but somehow very satisfying giving the old girl a new lease of life. 

...now I just need to sell the second donor bike frame before I start feeling sorry for that one... (won't happen - it's pig ugly!)


----------



## Azzurrinick (6 Apr 2019)

Still haven't convinced my bike buddies to come over to the light. Now running with a 42 on the front, trying to get my average cadence up


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Apr 2019)

Azzurrinick said:


> Still haven't convinced my bike buddies to come over to the light. Now running with a 42 on the front, trying to get my average cadence up


Stunner!!


----------



## CXRAndy (11 Apr 2019)

My Day One Genesis '18

Upgraded hydraulic brakes, Shimano dynamo hub with Busch& Mueller lights. Topeak panniers


----------



## spark303 (9 May 2019)

My two fixed Moultons...

Mk3:





AM:


----------



## fossala (9 May 2019)

W


spark303 said:


> My two fixed Moultons...
> 
> Mk3:
> View attachment 465818
> ...


How do they work going up hills? I've owned many Moulton's and now ride fixed and I can't see them working well together.

Edit: Beautiful bikes you have there.


----------



## spark303 (9 May 2019)

fossala said:


> W
> How do they work going up hills? I've owned many Moulton's and now ride fixed and I can't see them working well together.
> 
> Edit: Beautiful bikes you have there.


Thanks 

I don’t live in a particularly hilly area fortunately (Essex), but the Mk3 isn’t noticeably harder work than my 700c Pearson Touche fixed and is as fast over a rolling route. Strangely, I find the AM a bit sluggish compared to the Mk3.


----------



## gravity.cycles (27 May 2019)




----------

